# What's your unpopular opinion on luxury shopping?



## lill_canele

I did a search for this but I couldn't find anything, but if there was a thread, I'm sorry, don't come at me please. lol 

Please post your "unpopular" opinion on luxury shopping in general. Please keep in mind, while this may be triggering to some, everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and please be respectful of that. 
I am just curious on what you think in the back of your head that you consider to be an unpopular opinion on luxury shopping. Maybe we can get some good insight or some interesting discussion.   

Here is mine:

When people watch luxury unboxings, or luxury on social media, they get this feeling or need that they're missing out. or FOMO. And then they blame the brand, or the price increases, or the "social media influencers", on how they were pressured into purchasing items (that they may or may not have wanted). And they talk about how they see more and more videos/photos, and it makes them want to buy even more or they feel it's so tempting, etc.

Sigh...it's your money, buy want you want. No one is telling you to buy Chanel or Hermes. No one is pointing a gun at you and say, you need to buy this bag or else! 
Personally, I watch luxury videos all day and every day. Does not really make me want to go out and buy things. I just watch them just for fun. 

Can anyone relate? lol
(maybe I'm just a boring person who isn't too interested in that many things haha)


----------



## floatinglili

My thoughts: 
1. Luxury shopping is mostly about status - mass produced status if we are honest - and not so much about individuality, personal taste or style.
(Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!)

2.Luxury shopping is not the same deep creative process as creative design. When I hear the common phrase ‘working with’ a sales assistant I smile a little. Spending money is not a job in the creative field - it’s the fun part. Or has personal curation via luxury spending actually become that? It all seems so serious.


----------



## lill_canele

floatinglili said:


> My thoughts:
> 1. Luxury shopping is mostly about status - mass produced status if we are honest - and not so much about individuality, personal taste or style.
> (Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!)
> 
> 2.Luxury shopping is not the same deep creative process as creative design. When I hear the common phrase ‘working with’ a sales assistant I smile a little. Spending money is not a job in the creative field - it’s the fun part. Or has personal curation via luxury spending actually become that? It all seems so serious.



Haha, love your little simile on luxury like salt. Very true!!


----------



## pursekitten

Agreeing with all the above! Especially @floatinglili's "Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!" Yes yes yes!

And adding:

Every bag in a collection doesn't have to be from a luxury fashion house to be stylish or worthwhile. Buy what you love.
Contemporary brands also have hardwearing, long-lasting options that can be just as tasteful and chic as luxury brands depending on styling.
Large luxury logos/logo patterns don't automatically make an outfit fashionable or stylish.
Conspicuous consumerism is not a "journey", but when people use that language it's like a sneak peek into their personal values.


----------



## mocktail

I wish we could all be a bit more careful with language when talking about bags, etc. I acknowledge that I am probably extra sensitive to this as someone who grew up in a lower socio-economic bracket.

- Calling people, brands, or items "basic" or other derogatory terms isn't great. It fails to acknowledge the reality that for most people in the world, all luxury items are out of reach. No one who is excited about their first Kate Spade bag or LV Neverfull should feel embarrassed or "less than" others on TPF.

- Using the word "need" around luxury items rubs me the wrong way. Maybe you really, really, really want a specific bag, piece of jewelry, etc. and think it would make you happy. Great! I hope you get it! But it's not a need. Water, food, clean air to breathe, etc. are unmet needs for many people.

I'm enjoying luxury items like many other incredibly fortunate people on this forum. I realize that TPF is often used for escapism and I'm not saying that we always need to focus on the world's problems. But I would love it if we could all be a little more sensitive about our privilege in some of the language we use around luxury


----------



## lill_canele

pursekitten said:


> Agreeing with all the above! Especially @floatinglili's "Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!" Yes yes yes!
> 
> And adding:
> 
> Every bag in a collection doesn't have to be from a luxury fashion house to be stylish or worthwhile. Buy what you love.
> Contemporary brands also have hardwearing, long-lasting options that can be just as tasteful and chic as luxury brands depending on styling.
> Large luxury logos/logo patterns don't automatically make an outfit fashionable or stylish.
> Conspicuous consumerism is not a "journey", but when people use that language it's like a sneak peek into their personal values.



Very true, a well designed logo is nice here and there but not a fan of being a walking billboard (unless they pay me LOL).

Haha, "journey" yes, it confuses me when people say that. Not sure why it's such a big deal, buying history makes more sense.


----------



## lill_canele

mocktail said:


> I wish we could all be a bit more careful with language when talking about bags, etc. I acknowledge that I am probably extra sensitive to this as someone who grew up in a lower socio-economic bracket.
> 
> - Calling people, brands, or items "basic" or other derogatory terms isn't great. It fails to acknowledge the reality that for most people in the world, all luxury items are out of reach. No one who is excited about their first Kate Spade bag or LV Neverfull should feel embarrassed or "less than" others on TPF.
> 
> - Using the word "need" around luxury items rubs me the wrong way. Maybe you really, really, really want a specific bag, piece of jewelry, etc. and think it would make you happy. Great! I hope you get it! But it's not a need. Water, food, clean air to breathe, etc. are unmet needs for many people.
> 
> I'm enjoying luxury items like many other incredibly fortunate people on this forum. I realize that TPF is often used for escapism and I'm not saying that we always need to focus on the world's problems. But I would love it if we could all be a little more sensitive about our privilege in some of the language we use around luxury



Yes, especially in this day and age, comparing the virtual world online vs real life, it does skew people's perception of luxury.
And everyone starts off somewhere. The few who are born extraordinarily rich may have grown up with it all their lives, but most people work hard to buy their luxuries.

Oh definitely, the word "need" kind of drives me nuts a little. You think in 2020 we would all understand what we really need. Sigh...

We are all very privileged and fortunate to be able to buy what we buy and freely discuss luxury on TPF. It is a wonderful community but can get a little much here and there haha.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Haha, love your little simile on luxury like salt. Very true!!


I agree that we are very very privileged to buy luxury without debt (as per @pursekitten below), and with @mocktail re our language.

Also i love  @floatinglili ’s analogy! I keep my salt proclivity from IRL friends who would not understand.

If your sales person is not the most gracious, it may not be you; he could be having a terrible day

If you are shopping for RTW, don’t dress up bc you will just need to try stuff on. A big sale can come in wearing flip flops and shorts, and not just in Las Vegas.

The difficulty in getting coveted pieces is not a mind game but rather a successful business and marketing model. Anyone who is psychologically stressed by the process should to step back hard. Luxury shopping should be fun, period.

Don’t buy anything you don’t love from anyone who makes you feel uncomfortable.

Don’t buy something just because it‘s popular on social media; it has to work IRL

If your SA suggests new items, keep an open mind; you might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## JenJBS

mocktail said:


> - Using the word "need" around luxury items rubs me the wrong way. Maybe you really, really, really want a specific bag, piece of jewelry, etc. and think it would make you happy. Great! I hope you get it! But it's not a need. Water, food, clean air to breathe, etc. are unmet needs for many people.



Agreed! 100%


----------



## pursekitten

@mocktail @lill_canele @JenJBS Agreed. I think we'd benefit from being more mindful about using the word "need" when referring to luxury. Some vloggers are really good about saying "need" but then laughing and correcting themselves to say "want". We need more of that.

The normalization of luxury on social media is changing the way people perceive it and themselves. No one needs to spend copious amounts of money all the time for material things, but social media has made the spending seem commonplace, like everyone needs to do it for acceptance, for the prestige.

We are definitely very privileged to be able to buy luxury without debt. Vocalizing that more often may help others acknowledge their own privilege, consciously differentiate "want" from "need", and find their own purse peace.


----------



## floatinglili

I think the increased accessibility of luxury has spawned a new interest in aesthetics and design - and I think that’s a very good thing.
Good taste and beauty should be available to every human - appreciation of beauty is an important element of being human after all. (Other animals also appreciate beauty). It is so important to our spirit.  
Luxury brands may set the tone but I want a rising tide to lift all boats. Less flex more aesthet(ics) lol.


----------



## SakuraSakura

mocktail said:


> I wish we could all be a bit more careful with language when talking about bags, etc. I acknowledge that I am probably extra sensitive to this as someone who grew up in a lower socio-economic bracket.
> 
> - Calling people, brands, or items "basic" or other derogatory terms isn't great. It fails to acknowledge the reality that for most people in the world, all luxury items are out of reach. No one who is excited about their first Kate Spade bag or LV Neverfull should feel embarrassed or "less than" others on TPF.
> 
> - Using the word "need" around luxury items rubs me the wrong way. Maybe you really, really, really want a specific bag, piece of jewelry, etc. and think it would make you happy. Great! I hope you get it! But it's not a need. Water, food, clean air to breathe, etc. are unmet needs for many people.
> 
> I'm enjoying luxury items like many other incredibly fortunate people on this forum. I realize that TPF is often used for escapism and I'm not saying that we always need to focus on the world's problems. But I would love it if we could all be a little more sensitive about our privilege in some of the language we use around luxury



YES!! Absolutely!! It is something that needs to be brought up more often. It isn't a damper to recognize ones immense privilege. Most people live paycheck to paycheck and here we are with the ability to discuss buying MORE expensive handbags. We're very lucky.


----------



## maris.crane

I think it's really tacky to pair an obviously designer belt (like a Gucci belt or Hermes H belt) with an obviously designer bag (monogram LV, Gucci, even a Chanel flap) and like, monogrammed loafers or a logo brooch from a competing house.


----------



## Clearblueskies

A T-shirt with the designers logo in large letters on the front, or jewellery which is just their logo on a chain, isn’t luxury to me it’s advertising.


----------



## Fab41

may be an unpopular opinion: but heyy...  keeping in mind it is "luxury" shopping.. i don't see the need to make disclaimers. Must anyone apologize for choosing how to spend their own money? lol


----------



## cjj

Having to feel as if you should "apologize" for buying something considedered "Luxury" (after all, what is luxury to one may not be to another); being made to feel guilty for spending your money on something another person considers to be a waste: "OMG! Do you know how many poor people you could have fed instead of buying that?! What a shallow person you are! OMG!". Yeah, we know and see and have heard many of those people (always one under a luxury YT video).

Look. It's your money. Enjoy it. Buy whatever you want and do so without apologizing, feeling guily or needing to justify it. So you can afford it and someone else can't....that IS Life whether people want to acknowledge it or not. I worked hard, I paid my dues. No one gave me a damn thing (same with DH). We are where we are due to some HARD choices and educating ourselves regarding money (something our parents never did). 

I suppose that's the thing I dislike (now) about Luxury Shopping: feeling as though you shouldn't be doing it via shaming from others in multiple ways.


----------



## 880

maris.crane said:


> I think it's really tacky to pair an obviously designer belt (like a Gucci belt or Hermes H belt) with an obviously designer bag (monogram LV, Gucci, even a Chanel flap) and like, monogrammed loafers or a logo brooch from a competing house.





Clearblueskies said:


> A T-shirt with the designers logo in large letters on the front, or jewellery which is just their logo on a chain, isn’t luxury to me it’s advertising.


I was nodding my head and selecting a love emoticon for both these posts when I realized im somewhat guilty of both! Oops


----------



## pursekitten

Clearblueskies said:


> A T-shirt with the designers logo in large letters on the front, or jewellery which is just their logo on a chain, isn’t luxury to me it’s advertising.



Agreed. A luxury logo on a cotton T-shirt is expensive free advertising, and the T-shirt probably won't last more than a few years before the logo starts fading and cracking like any other T-shirt. Same with luxury fashion/fantasy jewelry.



cjj said:


> Having to feel as if you should "apologize" for buying something considedered "Luxury" (after all, what is luxury to one may not be to another); being made to feel guilty for spending your money on something another person considers to be a waste: "OMG! Do you know how many poor people you could have fed instead of buying that?! What a shallow person you are! OMG!". Yeah, we know and see and have heard many of those people (always one under a luxury YT video).
> 
> Look. It's your money. Enjoy it. Buy whatever you want and do so without apologizing, feeling guily or needing to justify it. So you can afford it and someone else can't....that IS Life whether people want to acknowledge it or not. I worked hard, I paid my dues. No one gave me a damn thing (same with DH). We are where we are due to some HARD choices and educating ourselves regarding money (something our parents never did).
> 
> I suppose that's the thing I dislike (now) about Luxury Shopping: feeling as though you shouldn't be doing it via shaming from others in multiple ways.



I need to absorb this advice into my soul ASAP. lol Let's stop feeling guilty for responsibly living our lives! 

Growing up in a lower, socio-economic, working-class family has made me feel guilty for a lot of everyday luxuries my husband and I have worked hard to achieve. (i.e., international vacations, Michelin-star dining, my bag collection, etc.) Let's put it this way: I mentioned one pre-loved luxury bag to my mom once in passing years ago and got verbally reamed for spending so much on one bag, so never again. My new golden rule is: Don't talk about any luxuries with anyone except for friends who also prioritize travel, fine dining, etc.


----------



## lill_canele

Clearblueskies said:


> A T-shirt with the designers logo in large letters on the front, or jewellery which is just their logo on a chain, isn’t luxury to me it’s advertising.



Yes, at this point, we should get commission for wearing logos!!


----------



## lill_canele

pursekitten said:


> Agreed. A luxury logo on a cotton T-shirt is expensive free advertising, and the T-shirt probably won't last more than a few years before the logo starts fading and cracking like any other T-shirt. Same with luxury fashion/fantasy jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to absorb this advice into my soul ASAP. lol Let's stop feeling guilty for responsibly living our lives!
> 
> Growing up in a lower, socio-economic, working-class family has made me feel guilty for a lot of everyday luxuries my husband and I have worked hard to achieve. (i.e., international vacations, Michelin-star dining, my bag collection, etc.) Let's put it this way: I mentioned one pre-loved luxury bag to my mom once in passing years ago and got verbally reamed for spending so much on one bag, so never again. My new golden rule is: Don't talk about any luxuries with anyone except for friends who also prioritize travel, fine dining, etc.




And @Fab41 @cjj  Exactly! We've all worked so hard in our lives! No one should tell us how to spend our money. And very few people know exactly how we live our lives. I know people who give away thousands of dollars in philanthropic donations for medical care in 3rd world countries. These same people also drive Bentleys and carry Chanel bags. People look and judge at them but don't know how much they contribute to society or global/public health.  If only people knew how much they did, they would probably think differently.

If my mom asks, I'll tell. lol Sometimes I'll get told off, sometimes not. She knows I make enough money, she's just very frugal and spends money on different things. (But she will use the luxury bags and jewelry that I buy for her, haha


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> I was nodding my head and selecting a love emoticon for both these posts when I realized im somewhat guilty of both! Oops



Haha, definitely guilty for sure.   
I tend to go for either the logo name in a very small size or the logo initials that are less obvious in design.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I will refuse to stand in line to go inside Gucci, LV, Chanel or any other designer store!!! I find it ridiculous!  I don't NEED anything that bad to stand in line to buy it!!


----------



## pursekitten

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I will refuse to stand in line to go inside Gucci, LV, Chanel or any other designer store!!! I find it ridiculous!  I don't NEED anything that bad to stand in line to buy it!!



Oh this statement 100%! Shout it from the rooftops!

I also don't need to pay retail either, which has killed any interest I had for browsing/buying in physical stores. I only test fit or hand feel in a store before I buy it online elsewhere online new or pre-loved and always under retail. If I can't eventually find something online, then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## lill_canele

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I will refuse to stand in line to go inside Gucci, LV, Chanel or any other designer store!!! I find it ridiculous!  I don't NEED anything that bad to stand in line to buy it!!




Haha yes! It's not a luxury experience to me if I have to wait outside . Reminds of black friday shopping in my younger days when I did not "need" sleep


----------



## lenarmc

1. I don’t want ____ because I see it everywhere.
I find this mostly to be eye roll inducing. Why would one deny themselves something because they see it everywhere?! Makes no sense. Also, do you see it everywhere in your real life or on social media? There’s a difference.

2. I’m not going to wear/carry my luxury goods because it may offend somebody.
Life is too short. Wear and enjoy.

3. We are in the middle of a pandemic and shouldn’t be shopping for luxury (Or shopping period).
Why not? I still shopped. I use what I bought. I’ve been back to work in person since October. One of kids have been back to school face-to-face (October) and playing football (September). We needed back-to-school clothes, shoes, and supplies. My shopping has no effect on anyone. During the pandemic, people had bigger fish to fry than to think about someone else’s shopping habits.


----------



## lill_canele

lenarmc said:


> 1. I don’t want ____ because I see it everywhere.
> I find this mostly to be eye roll inducing. Why would one deny themselves something because they see it everywhere?! Makes no sense. Also, do you see it everywhere in your real life or on social media? There’s a difference.
> 
> 2. I’m not going to wear/carry my luxury goods because it may offend somebody.
> Life is too short. Wear and enjoy.
> 
> 3. We are in the middle of a pandemic and shouldn’t be shopping for luxury (Or shopping period).
> Why not? I still shopped. I use what I bought. I’ve been back to work in person since October. One of kids have been back to school face-to-face (October) and playing football (September). We needed back-to-school clothes, shoes, and supplies. My shopping has no effect on anyone. During the pandemic, people had bigger fish to fry than to think about someone else’s shopping habits.



Yes, we are bombarded by so much social media on luxury that many things appear to be “common” but stepping back to see real life tells a different story.
I do happen to live in an area that luxury is more common than other places but nothing like the world of Instagram and YouTube haha

Good points, love what you buy, enjoy what you love! (Took me a while but I got older and learned not to care lol)  People have their own lives and it’s nobody’s business sticking their nose in it. But I suppose we just love seeing other people and their lives, must be a human thing, to see and to judge. Sometimes it’s good to remind oneself that we all live by our own rules and as long there is no harm to self or others, just let it be


----------



## hmn002

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I will refuse to stand in line to go inside Gucci, LV, Chanel or any other designer store!!! I find it ridiculous!  I don't NEED anything that bad to stand in line to buy it!!


I came on here to say that! If there’s a line, I’m not interested. I went into LV years ago and was handed an iPad and told to add myself to their waitlist. Made me feel like I was in a restaurant, or one of a bazillion people and not worth their time for even a simple hello. 

The lines, chaos, panic buying, etc (maybe a result of the pandemic, maybe not) has made me feel like luxury has lost its luster.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My unpopular opinion deals with the following idea:  “People should dress up a little to go luxury shopping.  You will get better service.” I used to do this in hopes to be treated better.  So I would take out my nicest shirts, designer jeans, my fanciest jewelry and designer bag to go into the store.  However now I wear my $10 Gap t-shirts, $4O Gap jeans, whatever jewelry I have on and don’t change my bag.  I wear my regular clothes.  If the store doesn’t want to help me because I’m not dressed as nicely as they would like then it is their loss.


----------



## inverved

- I don't believe in spending money on RTW/designer clothing in general and prefer spending money on clothing items with natural fabrics at a much cheaper price point (i.e. cotton, wool, linen, silk, cashmere, viscose (semi-natural), etc). Jackets might be the only slight exception to this rule in terms of splurging on the very odd occasion. Of course, not every single clothing item can contain a natural fabric, but with most, I keep it in the back of mind and find myself always looking at the composition tags when shopping around for clothing.
- Similar to clothing, I refuse to buy shoes that are not 100% leather (except for sneakers and shoes worn around the home).
- I prefer watching YouTubers who have a minimal, curated luxury collection rather than those who endlessly hoard (e.g. Mel in Melbourne and Chase Amie).


----------



## lill_canele

AntiqueShopper said:


> My unpopular opinion deals with the following idea:  “People should dress up a little to go luxury shopping.  You will get better service.” I used to do this in hopes to be treated better.  So I would take out my nicest shirts, designer jeans, my fanciest jewelry and designer bag to go into the store.  However now I wear my $10 Gap t-shirts, $4O Gap jeans, whatever jewelry I have on and don’t change my bag.  I wear my regular clothes.  If the store doesn’t want to help me because I’m not dressed as nicely as they would like then it is their loss.



Very true, everyone should be treated equally no matter what they wear or how much money they have.
You remind me when I was a young student like 20 years ago. Wearing my college sweater, jean shorts and rainbow flip flops, no make up, whatever hair  I would go into the store, just to window shop, admire everything haha. And the stores with the most lovely and kind service were Burberry and Dior. I have never forgotten that experience and fast forward years later, I have a wonderful relationship with those 2 stores today!

(Not saying I only shop at those brands and that other brands were not nice or rude, haha, I have wonderful SAs at YSL and Chloe, it was a first impression thing )


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lill_canele said:


> Very true, everyone should be treated equally no matter what they wear or how much money they have.
> You remind me when I was a young student like 20 years ago. Wearing my college sweater, jean shorts and rainbow flip flops, no make up, whatever hair  I would go into the store, just to window shop, admire everything haha. And the stores with the most lovely and kind service were Burberry and Dior. I have never forgotten that experience and fast forward years later, I have a wonderful relationship with those 2 stores today!
> 
> (Not saying I only shop at those brands and that other brands were not nice or rude, haha, I have wonderful SAs at YSL and Chloe, it was a first impression thing )



No one can really tell how much money a person has by clothing.  You can only tell how people choose to spend their money.  A person wearing all designer clothes can be in debt and can’t afford to buy at the time - the store has no idea.  Where as a person wearing less expensive clothes may be solely going in to make a purchase and then can be ignored.  Any brand that treats people differently based on how they look doesn’t deserve my money.


----------



## JenJBS

AntiqueShopper said:


> No one can really tell how much money a person has by clothing.  You can only tell how people choose to spend their money.  A person wearing all designer clothes can be in debt and can’t afford to buy at the time - the store has no idea.  Where as a person wearing less expensive clothes may be solely going in to make a purchase and then can be ignored.  Any brand that treats people differently based on how they look doesn’t deserve my money.




One thing that kept me getting Michael Kors bags for several years was that the SA's treated me no differently if I came in on the way home from worked, dressed nice and carrying a MK bag, obviously able to buy; or if I came in a Saturday in a tee shirt or sweatshirt and jeans and no-name bag, looking like I couldn't afford to buy. And it was many different SA's, so it's not that they knew me and knew I was a customer. Same at a MK store I stopped at once in Sacramento, not wearing nice clothes. The local Coach store wasn't like that. At the time they were the only designer shops we had in town. Then I discovered PureForum, and went on a trip to NEw York (for work, but spent the evenings in the boutiques and high end department stores).


----------



## lill_canele

no_1_diva said:


> - I don't believe in spending money on RTW/designer clothing in general and prefer spending money on clothing items with natural fabrics at a much cheaper price point (i.e. cotton, wool, linen, silk, cashmere, viscose (semi-natural), etc). Jackets might be the only slight exception to this rule in terms of splurging on the very odd occasion. Of course, not every single clothing item can contain a natural fabric, but with most, I keep it in the back of mind and find myself always looking at the composition tags when shopping around for clothing.
> - Similar to clothing, I refuse to buy shoes that are not 100% leather (except for sneakers and shoes worn around the home).
> - I prefer watching YouTubers who have a minimal, curated luxury collection rather than those who endlessly hoard (e.g. Mel in Melbourne and Chase Amie).



 

Haha, I love to do both. Sometimes there is a ready-to-wear piece that just speaks to me and I can't resist! But the majority of my clothes are just well-tailored, natural fabrics. They look great, feel great, and fit great. I get a lot of compliments on those pieces!

I have had my fair share of trying to be cheap with cheap shoes and my feet paid for it! Yes, all leather is the way to go!

Love that minimal aspect, I too enjoy watching those kinds of Youtubers, they have helped me reflect on my past purchases and make me thing twice on my future ones!


----------



## inverved

lill_canele said:


> I have had my fair share of trying to be cheap with cheap shoes and my feet paid for it! Yes, all leather is the way to go!



Years ago, I decided to buy this non-leather pair of strappy flats because I liked the style and I wore them away at a work conference walking towards the beach and came back with the biggest blisters I've ever seen on the base of my feet. So painful, especially the ones that were popped. I couldn't walk much for days after that while everyone was heading off somewhere fun during our free time.

That's when I decided no more non-leather shoes.


----------



## papertiger

Love this thread, thank you @lill_canele  and everyone who's contributed. I've really loved reading your thoughts.


1. Most luxury influencers know almost nothing about luxury except how fashionable/expensive/desirable whatever is. That's why I love tPF, we share the minutiae  .

2. Some things luxury are worth investing in and others are absolutely not - in every sector and every dept. What is worth it and what is not is between ourselves and our purses.

3. Recycled plastic is still PLASTIC. I don't mind innovative fabrics but don't try and pull the 'eco-friendly' hood over my eyes.

4. Fake fur is terrible for the planet, makes you smell, looks terrible and is made from - basically plastic. Why buy anything that looks like fur if you hate the real stuff?

5. If you have a store in every city in the world and online too, your brand is not exclusive.

6. I don't like the full writing of the name of a brand on the front of anything (even in small letters) more than a beautifully designed logo in hardware or sig print. Spelling out the name of a brand is (obviously) for others to read, whereas a logo can be clever and beautifully designed e.g. Paolo Gucci's Gucci's Interlocking hardware from the early 1970s or A. M. Casandre's YSL from the early 1960s, shaped to remind everyone of a slim champagne flute glass.

7. I buy real trainers/sneakers from sports stores to run in. Now sportswear is 'in', designers are not only charging the same price for sneakers than beautifully crafted leather shoes, but you also can't run/play tennis in them. Faux sports shoes.

8. I hate the fractured way fashion language is constantly used to mislead. The newest one 'Haute couture' shown during the designated fashion week. Couture needs 4 things to make it legally Haute: a) Design led b) A team of ateliers to create and fit c) Specially commissioned fabrics d) be a member/associated member of the _Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture. _Sewing sequins on a jumper doesn't make it Haute, atelier or couture.

9. The real cost of something is what someone will buy it at. Not all luxury 'markdowns' are bargains. Don't forget these outlets (online and B&M) are filled with the products that no one wanted at full retail. 

10. Luxury is getting what we 100% want. Not getting what we exactly want is second-best - even if it's from a luxury store.


----------



## Helventara

I cannot agree more with what you write @papertiger !  Additionally to point 9, I am personally afraid that we’re actually churning more unwanted goods that end up as trash in the bid to make “luxury” accessible to all. Maybe to contribute an unpopular opinion of my own: luxury is not a necessity to be accessible by all.


----------



## lill_canele

Thank you @papertiger   !

Awesome points, especially love #3 (lol), 6, 7, 8, 9, 10. 

Full writing of a brand just kind of turns me off. Which makes me sad about Dior. I really love Dior ready-to-wear, but with all their logos, I'm just like...no....

@BVBookshop yes, I am afraid of luxury becoming some kind of expensive fast fashion.  Limited pieces are produced, yes, but they are usually (except cough, Gucci ready-to-wear, cough), made to last. As long as one takes care of their bags or ready-to-wear, they should last for many years to come as wardrobe staples. Seeing how fast people go through luxury fashion is concerning.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Thank you @papertiger   !
> 
> Awesome points, especially love #3 (lol), 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.
> 
> Full writing of a brand just kind of turns me off. Which makes me sad about Dior. I really love Dior ready-to-wear, but with all their logos, I'm just like...no....
> 
> @BVBookshop yes, I am afraid of luxury becoming some kind of expensive fast fashion.  Limited pieces are produced, yes, but they are usually (except cough, Gucci ready-to-wear, cough), made to last. As long as one takes care of their bags or ready-to-wear, they should last for many years to come as wardrobe staples. Seeing how fast people go through luxury fashion is concerning.



Sorry and sad Gucci RTW didn't work for you. Just to counter that, my Gucci RTW has been_ amaaazing_. I have everything from purple croc/mink jackets to silk shirts and everything is so beautifully made and top quality.


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> Sorry and sad Gucci RTW didn't work for you. Just to counter that, my Gucci RTW has been_ amaaazing_. I have everything from purple croc/mink jackets to silk shirts and everything is so beautifully made and top quality.



Yea, maybe I have bad luck. lol
But I'm glad it worked out for you! That's good that you got the quality you deserve   .


----------



## eadam13

AntiqueShopper said:


> My unpopular opinion deals with the following idea:  “People should dress up a little to go luxury shopping.  You will get better service.” I used to do this in hopes to be treated better.  So I would take out my nicest shirts, designer jeans, my fanciest jewelry and designer bag to go into the store.  However now I wear my $10 Gap t-shirts, $4O Gap jeans, whatever jewelry I have on and don’t change my bag.  I wear my regular clothes.  If the store doesn’t want to help me because I’m not dressed as nicely as they would like then it is their loss.


I received the best service at Saks the day I walked in without realizing my leggings were on inside out. I was also covered in cat hair because I had just dropped off my kitty at the vet. Maybe they figured I was some sort of eccentric millionaire


----------



## lenarmc

I received impeccable service from Hermes. I was wearing cut-off jean shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops. I wanted to check out a tie for my husband and look at the CDC bracelet. The SA let me try-on expensive jewelry even though I told her that I was a teacher and couldn’t afford it. I will never forget that. 

Also, I was more impressed with the home section of Hermes than the bags and accessories. Why people waste money on those bracelets is beyond me. If money were no object, my house would be decked out in Hermes.


----------



## lill_canele

lenarmc said:


> I received impeccable service from Hermes. I was wearing cut-off jean shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops. I wanted to check out a tie for my husband and look at the CDC bracelet. The SA let me try-on expensive jewelry even though I told her that I was a teacher and couldn’t afford it. I will never forget that.
> 
> Also, I was more impressed with the home section of Hermes than the bags and accessories. Why people waste money on those bracelets is beyond me. If money were no object, my house would be decked out in Hermes.



So glad you had such a lovely experience!  They are always very polite and respectful whenever I go.
I love their home section!! Everything is so beautiful and sophisticated! 

Not too big of a fan of the H enamel and click clack bracelets but I do like their cord leather bracelets.


----------



## loves

papertiger said:


> Love this thread, thank you @lill_canele  and everyone who's contributed. I've really loved reading your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 1. Most luxury influencers know almost nothing about luxury except how fashionable/expensive/desirable whatever is. That's why I love tPF, we share the minutiae  .
> 
> 2. Some things luxury are worth investing in and others are absolutely not - in every sector and every dept. What is worth it and what is not is between ourselves and our purses.
> 
> 3. Recycled plastic is still PLASTIC. I don't mind innovative fabrics but don't try and pull the 'eco-friendly' hood over my eyes.
> 
> 4. Fake fur is terrible for the planet, makes you smell, looks terrible and is made from - basically plastic. Why buy anything that looks like fur if you hate the real stuff?
> 
> 5. If you have a store in every city in the world and online too, your brand is not exclusive.
> 
> 6. I don't like the full writing of the name of a brand on the front of anything (even in small letters) more than a beautifully designed logo in hardware or sig print. Spelling out the name of a brand is (obviously) for others to read, whereas a logo can be clever and beautifully designed e.g. Paolo Gucci's Gucci's Interlocking hardware from the early 1970s or A. M. Casandre's YSL from the early 1960s, shaped to remind everyone of a slim champagne flute glass.
> 
> 7. I buy real trainers/sneakers from sports stores to run in. Now sportswear is 'in', designers are not only charging the same price for sneakers than beautifully crafted leather shoes, but you also can't run/play tennis in them. Faux sports shoes.
> 
> 8. I hate the fractured way fashion language is constantly used to mislead. The newest one 'Haute couture' shown during the designated fashion week. Couture needs 4 things to make it legally Haute: a) Design led b) A team of ateliers to create and fit c) Specially commissioned fabrics d) be a member/associated member of the _Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture. _Sewing sequins on a jumper doesn't make it Haute, atelier or couture.
> 
> 9. The real cost of something is what someone will buy it at. Not all luxury 'markdowns' are bargains. Don't forget these outlets (online and B&M) are filled with the products that no one wanted at full retail.
> 
> 10. Luxury is getting what we 100% want. Not getting what we exactly want is second-best - even if it's from a luxury store.



You spoke my mind! Worded it much better than I could if I tried so thank you  



papertiger said:


> Sorry and sad Gucci RTW didn't work for you. Just to counter that, my Gucci RTW has been_ amaaazing_. I have everything from purple croc/mink jackets to silk shirts and everything is so beautifully made and top quality.



Same, I have a few classic pieces that were very well made and beautiful; comparable to rtw from “other premium” brands.


----------



## averagejoe

papertiger said:


> 8. I hate the fractured way fashion language is constantly used to mislead. The newest one 'Haute couture' shown during the designated fashion week. Couture needs 4 things to make it legally Haute: a) Design led b) A team of ateliers to create and fit c) Specially commissioned fabrics d) be a member/associated member of the _Chambre Syndicale de la Haute Couture. _Sewing sequins on a jumper doesn't make it Haute, atelier or couture.


I agree with _all _your points, especially this one! The reality shows like Project Runway, Making the Cut, and even Rupaul's Drag Race so loosely throw that word around that it makes me cringe (the latter is getting so old that I'm surprised it is churning out so many seasons each year with spin offs). I love the former two shows, but their use of the word "couture" is so haphazard and misleading that it is quite annoying to watch.


----------



## nycmamaofone

1. The Hermès “journey” is ridiculous. Having to beg or buy for a bag is not luxury. 
2. When luxury brands have rapid price increases, I am turned off from the brand.
3. I don’t like Youtubers who hoard and act like massive hauls are normal. I get equally annoyed when they make videos that tell people that they basically need to just not get coffee to afford all that luxury.


----------



## axlm

nycmamaofone said:


> 1. The Hermès “journey” is ridiculous. Having to beg or buy for a bag is not luxury.
> 2. When luxury brands have rapid price increases, I am turned off from the brand.
> 3. I don’t like Youtubers who hoard and act like massive hauls are normal. I get equally annoyed when they make videos that tell people that they basically need to just not get coffee to afford all that luxury.



I feel like I could have written this myself! Point 3 is so true and super patronising and out of touch as well


----------



## axlm

AntiqueShopper said:


> No one can really tell how much money a person has by clothing.  You can only tell how people choose to spend their money.  A person wearing all designer clothes can be in debt and can’t afford to buy at the time - the store has no idea.  Where as a person wearing less expensive clothes may be solely going in to make a purchase and then can be ignored.  Any brand that treats people differently based on how they look doesn’t deserve my money.



So true, the wealthy people I know don't care about luxury clothing at all, they tend to spend their money on travel or property etc.


----------



## lill_canele

nycmamaofone said:


> 1. The Hermès “journey” is ridiculous. Having to beg or buy for a bag is not luxury.
> 2. When luxury brands have rapid price increases, I am turned off from the brand.
> 3. I don’t like Youtubers who hoard and act like massive hauls are normal. I get equally annoyed when they make videos that tell people that they basically need to just not get coffee to afford all that luxury.



haha, yes it is so silly they call it a “journey”. There’s nothing classy or luxurious about trying to obtain something in a desperate manner. People just get a bit crazy about luxury brands sometimes and it’s sad to see it happen this way.

Yes, especially starting in the year 2020. I’m all okay with standard price increases but multiple times a year is quite a slap in the face .

I suppose Youtubers as “influencers”, this is their job to shop and have a collection of stuff. But I understand what you mean, it’s definitely more than just not buying Starbucks everyday


----------



## doni

Fun thread!



floatinglili said:


> 2.Luxury shopping is not the same deep creative process as creative design. When I hear the common phrase ‘working with’ a sales assistant I smile a little. Spending money is not a job in the creative field - it’s the fun part. Or has personal curation via luxury spending actually become that? It all seems so serious.



So agree. Other possibly unpopular observations related to luxury slang.

An SA is not your friend, unless she happens to be, which would then be completely unrelated to your shopping with them.

An SA does not have your best interests at heart, they have theirs and their brand’s interests at heart. Or at least they should.

On the Hermes journey, pre-spend strategies and so on. It is all fine. But if it is hard work it is not luxury.

Also:

Queeing up to buy a bag, any bag, is also not a luxury experience.

Indulging in expensive bags has a bad rep (when compared to, say, indulging in expensive cars or expensive wine or whiskey or expensive art) because it has been traditionally associated with women and we live in a male chauvinist world.

The people who say that they are not at all influenced in their (luxury) shopping (despite exposure to brands, social media etc) tend to be the most influenced because they lack the self awareness.


----------



## EmilyM111

doni said:


> *
> Indulging in expensive bags has a bad rep (when compared to, say, indulging in expensive cars or expensive wine or whiskey or expensive art) because it has been traditionally associated with women and we live in a male chauvinist world.*



THIS!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Ok, so this might be a bit obscure but this is the obscure rant session.

I’m also a perfume enthusiast and I love reading all about the history of fragrance as well as smelling them.

I find it so frustrating that a lot of the great historical perfumes & perfumers are discontinued & reformulated left right & centre by the license holders.

This just seems so bizarre as it feels like there’s a massive renaissance in the perfume hobby right now with lots of niche launches, the big designers introducing premium lines & maby of the established indies have sold out to the big boys. All of this makes me think there’s enough of a market for at least a limited release of some of the lost greats like Caron nuit de Noel & Narcisse noir, carven ma Griffe, numerous guerlains etc etc. I mean Jean Patou is getting discontinued which just seems nuts to me!
I know reformulation can be difficult but I can’t believe some of these couldn’t be reproduced and relaunched.

I strongly suspect they just want to sell weak soliflores for premium prices & by all means do that but where is the pride in the innovation and the luxury of the products that made the perfume industry a giant in the first place?


----------



## Helventara

nycmamaofone said:


> *1. The Hermès “journey” is ridiculous. Having to beg or buy for a bag is not luxury.*
> 2. When luxury brands have rapid price increases, I am turned off from the brand.
> 3. I don’t like Youtubers who hoard and act like massive hauls are normal. I get equally annoyed when they make videos that tell people that they basically need to just not get coffee to afford all that luxury.


To me, worse than ‘journey' is 'blessed', as in “I am so blessed to receive this offer for a [insert some Hermes item]”

*shudder*.


----------



## lill_canele

BVBookshop said:


> To me, worse than ‘journey' is 'blessed', as in “I am so blessed to receive this offer for a [insert some Hermes item]”
> 
> *shudder*.



Oh gosh! Is that something people really say?!


----------



## Helventara

I read it in the H threads a few times, yes. Or…. i am blessed with my collection (insert picture of rows of bags). *shudder*


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I love threads like this! 

Personally, I am rather frustrated with people who judge others for their love of luxury things and shopping. Luxury shopping is kind of a hobby for me; it's relaxing, fun, and gets me out of the house, moving around, and it lets me enjoy the world through looking at and interacting with beautiful things. It also allows me to indulge in my desire to collect things, to express some creativity through putting together outfits and accessories without being a hobby that requires that I make something as an end result (my job is largely creation/knowledge production and very focused on outcomes, so the pressure to create is high all the time for me). It's been pretty essential to my mental health over the last few years, tbh, and I hate that I basically need to not say this to people for fear of them being like: "wow you're shallow." So according to most people in my life, I have no hobbies because I always feel like I need to hide this aspect of myself.


----------



## papertiger

jelliedfeels said:


> Ok, so this might be a bit obscure but this is the obscure rant session.
> 
> I’m also a perfume enthusiast and I love reading all about the history of fragrance as well as smelling them.
> 
> I find it so frustrating that a lot of the great historical perfumes & perfumers are discontinued & reformulated left right & centre by the license holders.
> 
> This just seems so bizarre as it feels like there’s a massive renaissance in the perfume hobby right now with lots of niche launches, the big designers introducing premium lines & maby of the established indies have sold out to the big boys. All of this makes me think there’s enough of a market for at least a limited release of some of the lost greats like Caron nuit de Noel & Narcisse noir, carven ma Griffe, numerous guerlains etc etc. I mean Jean Patou is getting discontinued which just seems nuts to me!
> I know reformulation can be difficult but I can’t believe some of these couldn’t be reproduced and relaunched.
> 
> I strongly suspect they just want to sell weak soliflores for premium prices & by all means do that but where is the pride in the innovation and the luxury of the products that made the perfume industry a giant in the first place?




I've talked to perfumers about this, and thy've said it's mostly new regulations, scarcity and/or cost. Only occasionally, variations are made because perfume tastes are thought to have changed, so even though the perfume's name still sells the formula/strength/accord is thought to be out-of-step. 

I hope they never discontinue Habanita by Molinard. Even that has changed a bit since I received my first bottle (not personally a century ago, although it is now 100 years old). 

I'm with you, bring back the lost greats. People never stopped the loud 'hating' on McQueen's Kingdom so it was discontinued and now us lovers are fighting over the last bottles that are going for _stupid_ amounts.


----------



## Love Of My Life

There are just too many "impressionable" people in the marketplace who rally around
influencers & Youtubers to be "accepted" by carrying the "it" bag of the moment.
Luxury is in the mind of the beholder & can be defined by many to be most any thing other
than carrying a high price bag.
Buy a bag for the right reasons not to "fit in" . Let your personality, your style
& who you are be the standout of your life...


----------



## papertiger

BVBookshop said:


> To me, worse than ‘journey' is 'blessed', as in “I am so blessed to receive this offer for a [insert some Hermes item]”
> 
> *shudder*.



I think I wrote this somewhere else, but stranger to me is the use of 'humble' as in  '*my humble collection'* nearly always followed by  showing a collection as extensive, expensive and colourful as Jeffree Star's and Jamie chua's walk-in wardrobes combined.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I hate shopping with a dedicated salesperson. I just want to look and then buy what I like. I don’t want to have to make small talk, to be up sold or shown things I am not interested in or pushed to make certain purchases, even in understated ways. Even when I genuinely like the person it feels awkward. 

And I hate everything about the Hermes model.

*runs for cover*


----------



## lill_canele

glendaPLEASE said:


> I love threads like this!
> 
> Personally, I am rather frustrated with people who judge others for their love of luxury things and shopping. Luxury shopping is kind of a hobby for me; it's relaxing, fun, and gets me out of the house, moving around, and it lets me enjoy the world through looking at and interacting with beautiful things. It also allows me to indulge in my desire to collect things, to express some creativity through putting together outfits and accessories without being a hobby that requires that I make something as an end result (my job is largely creation/knowledge production and very focused on outcomes, so the pressure to create is high all the time for me). It's been pretty essential to my mental health over the last few years, tbh, and I hate that I basically need to not say this to people for fear of them being like: "wow you're shallow." So according to most people in my life, I have no hobbies because I always feel like I need to hide this aspect of myself.



Definitely been where you've been.
General friends or people used to make certain comments or remarks from time to time.
Well, once they figured out what I did for a living, they very quickly stopped talking.   
I'm glad, for the most part, my family doesn't bug me about it. (Mainly my mom, but you know, that's how mom's are haha.)


----------



## lill_canele

A1aGypsy said:


> I hate shopping with a dedicated salesperson. I just want to look and then buy what I like. I don’t want to have to make small talk, to be up sold or shown things I am not interested in or pushed to make certain purchases, even in understated ways. Even when I genuinely like the person it feels awkward.
> 
> And I hate everything about the Hermes model.
> 
> *runs for cover*



Haha, I get what you mean. For certain brands, I have what they call "brand loyalty" lol, and I have had a decent purchase history and have gotten to know the staff quite well. They,  in turn, clearly know my tastes, and a no, means a no from me. At this point, they know not to push me, and can even tell when I'm not in the mood to chat.
But when I walk into a store that I'm not familiar with and I just feel like I want to do my own thing, it can be a bit weird, having some person follow me around.


----------



## jelliedfeels

papertiger said:


> I've talked to perfumers about this, and thy've said it's mostly new regulations, scarcity and/or cost. Only occasionally, variations are made because perfume tastes are thought to have changed, so even though the perfume's name still sells the formula/strength/accord is thought to be out-of-step.
> 
> I hope they never discontinue Habanita by Molinard. Even that has changed a bit since I received my first bottle (not personally a century ago, although it is now 100 years old).
> 
> I'm with you, bring back the lost greats. People never stopped the loud 'hating' on McQueen's Kingdom so it was discontinued and now us lovers are fighting over the last bottles that are going for _stupid_ amounts.


I love everything about Habanita - what a smell, what a gorgeous bottle and what an absolutely bizarre concept buying a perfume for cigarettes seems now. (Although actually I remember seeing Chinese scented cigarettes quite recently.)

it does seem the regulations are absolutely brutal on some of the formulations. I love Nuit de Noel but of course it is full of oak moss which is such a no-no these days. 

I can appreciate the markets have changed & a lot of people favour these delicate and more simple ingredients jo maloney type scents at a mass market level but it seems to me that some of the brands like Caron are trying to sell £200 scents anyway so the mass market shouldn’t be their indicator.
Ultimately, it’s the margins I know but if zoologist can make seriously expensive and old school things like civet I feel like an established brand like lanvin or McQueen should consider taking the risk. Especially given they are all going for the Chanel style  exclusifs lines (including putting 22 in exclusifs which is just cheeky!)

I’ve never smelled Kingdom and it sounds amazing. Gorgeous bottle as well.


----------



## 880

jelliedfeels said:


> Ok, so this might be a bit obscure but this is the obscure rant session.
> 
> I’m also a perfume enthusiast and I love reading all about the history of fragrance as well as smelling them.
> 
> I find it so frustrating that a lot of the great historical perfumes & perfumers are discontinued & reformulated left right & centre by the license holders.
> 
> This just seems so bizarre as it feels like there’s a massive renaissance in the perfume hobby right now with lots of niche launches, the big designers introducing premium lines & maby of the established indies have sold out to the big boys. All of this makes me think there’s enough of a market for at least a limited release of some of the lost greats like Caron nuit de Noel & Narcisse noir, carven ma Griffe, numerous guerlains etc etc. I mean Jean Patou is getting discontinued which just seems nuts to me!
> I know reformulation can be difficult but I can’t believe some of these couldn’t be reproduced and relaunched.
> 
> I strongly suspect they just want to sell weak soliflores for premium prices & by all means do that but where is the pride in the innovation and the luxury of the products that made the perfume industry a giant in the first place?


IRFA regulation changes preclude the use of many ingredients essential to the production of historic perfumes. I believe Guerlain and Chanel have created some allergen free versions of, for example, oak moss (atranol free oak moss) and other ingredients, but that may be one reason why many formulas were discontinued. (I’m a big fan of vintage old world fragrances too) Another reason may be the trend of younger consumers to prefer sweet gourmands. .. I personally started buying vintages years ago and I wear them sparingly. Yes, some have oxidized, but others are still
Quite beautiful. Trying to remember if I tried Kingdom. I have a feeling Im confusing it with a totally different fragrance Comme drs garçons Avignon.

what I hate is luxury houses insisting on enormous bottles of a single fragrance. To someone who has many lifetimes worth of fragrance already, 200 ml is insane. I’d pay more for discovery coffret sizes or travel sizes

I have vintage 22, 19 and many others and they are still gorgeous. In the case of 19, I believe that the raw material is simply no longer available (not just that it may be classified an allergen)


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I also feel very weird having a dedicated sales associate at luxury stores. I totally get the reasons behind it, and why actually having one is a luxury in and of itself, but sometimes I want to just go in and browse and maybe buy something serendipitously and not make a whole thing of my shopping experience. Nowadays, at my favorite boutiques, I feel like I can't just pop in a browse anymore; it has to be a whole thing, like oh when's so and so working, can I come in at such and such time, oh, I'm just browsing today even though I called ahead and made an appointment to browse, but maybe i'll buy something (because now I feel pressured to buy rather than just browse to enjoy...), ugh.


----------



## lill_canele

glendaPLEASE said:


> I also feel very weird having a dedicated sales associate at luxury stores. I totally get the reasons behind it, and why actually having one is a luxury in and of itself, but sometimes I want to just go in and browse and maybe buy something serendipitously and not make a whole thing of my shopping experience. Nowadays, at my favorite boutiques, I feel like I can't just pop in a browse anymore; it has to be a whole thing, like oh when's so and so working, can I come in at such and such time, oh, I'm just browsing today even though I called ahead and made an appointment to browse, but maybe i'll buy something (because now I feel pressured to buy rather than just browse to enjoy...), ugh.



For me, I think my SAs know I a very picky buyer and I am generally not spontaneous in my purchases. Therefore, when I say something like: "Oh I'm just looking today. If you have any other clients, go do your thing. I'll let you know if I need you." They literally go off and do their own thing lol   .
I do emphasize to my SAs that I understand how important commission is for them. And I'd rather that they get their commission than hang out with me and miss an opportunity!


----------



## floatinglili

lill_canele said:


> Definitely been where you've been.
> General friends or people used to make certain comments or remarks from time to time.
> Well, once they figured out what I did for a living, they very quickly stopped talking.
> I'm glad, for the most part, my family doesn't bug me about it. (Mainly my mom, but you know, that's how mom's are haha.)


Yes my mother loves to remind me that even as a child I loved going to the big city shops!
One can’t help but feel I am being positioned as shallow and grabby. But the world of beautiful objects and ideas is the best place to be.

As an isolated rural child we lived in ‘school of the air’ country and we made the big journey to the city once a year.
To this day, I can recall driving into the city after long days of driving, the fast pace, the many kinds of different people, the movement and the sheer amount of beautiful luxurious things stacked in every store!
This childhood sense of creativity, beauty and most importantly the world of excellence and considered possibilities still lurk in every city shopfront for me!

Unfortunately I still live in a regional area so thank goodness the internet came along! Reminiscent of sucking life through a straw but a heck better than country living with nothing but last month’s fashion magazines lol. Nothing beats browsing brick and mortar for the stimulation and excitement.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

lill_canele said:


> For me, I think my SAs know I a very picky buyer and I am generally not spontaneous in my purchases. Therefore, when I say something like: "Oh I'm just looking today. If you have any other clients, go do your thing. I'll let you know if I need you." They literally go off and do their own thing lol   .
> I do emphasize to my SAs that I understand how important commission is for them. And I'd rather that they get their commission than hang out with me and miss an opportunity!



This is a great strategy! I haven't really thought to use it before, but I think i'll start now! I think I just feel badly about browsing in lux stores when I have an SA. I don't know if it's okay to be upfront about when I'm purchasing and when I'm not, but I think I'll try it next time.


----------



## lill_canele

floatinglili said:


> Yes my mother loves to remind me that even as a child I loved going to the big city shops!
> One can’t help but feel I am being positioned as shallow and grabby. But the world of beautiful objects and ideas is the best place to be.
> 
> As an isolated rural child we lived in ‘school of the air’ country and we made the big journey to the city once a year.
> To this day, I can recall driving into the city after long days of driving, the fast pace, the many kinds of different people, the movement and the sheer amount of beautiful luxurious things stacked in every store!
> This childhood sense of creativity, beauty and most importantly the world of excellence and considered possibilities still lurk in every city shopfront for me!
> 
> Unfortunately I still live in a regional area so thank goodness the internet came along! Reminiscent of sucking life through a straw but a heck better than country living with nothing but last month’s fashion magazines lol. Nothing beats browsing brick and mortar for the stimulation and excitement.



I live in a suburban area but when I was young, every weekend, my grandmother would bring me to a shopping mall. So I have very fond childhood memories! (and it's not like I was all about lux at the age of 6 lol)

Agree! I love going out and about to stores, even if it's just to window shop. It's nice to view things conveniently online and that is very useful. But when it comes to buying, nothing beats trying something on in person! The feel, texture, and vibe of a bag or ready-to-wear makes everything so much better!


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> IRFA regulation changes preclude the use of many ingredients essential to the production of historic perfumes. I believe Guerlain and Chanel have created some allergen free versions of, for example, oak moss (atranol free oak moss) and other ingredients, but that may be one reason why many formulas were discontinued. (I’m a big fan of vintage old world fragrances too) Another reason may be the trend of younger consumers to prefer sweet gourmands. .. I personally started buying vintages years ago and I wear them sparingly. Yes, some have oxidized, but others are still
> Quite beautiful. Trying to remember if I tried Kingdom. I have a feeling Im confusing it with a totally different fragrance Comme drs garçons Avignon.
> 
> what I hate is luxury houses insisting on enormous bottles of a single fragrance. To someone who has many lifetimes worth of fragrance already, 200 ml is insane. I’d pay more for discovery coffret sizes or travel sizes
> 
> I have vintage 22, 19 and many others and they are still gorgeous. In the case of 19, I believe that the raw material is simply no longer available (not just that it may be classified an allergen)


Oh Avignon is beautiful and hard to find …. I better get a bottle of it. The church incense I love & struggled to find now it’s discontinued is etro messe de Minuit (winter/christmas themed again  )

I agree 200ml is just inconvenient as it’s going to sour if you like switching scents around & it won’t go in hand luggage on the way home. 

Yes I think 19 is falling victim to the growing price of orris root but don’t know.

the one I find a bit confusing is sandalwood. I heard it’s a protected species now so they had to reformulate samsara among others but then it’s such a popular note in so many new releases  floriental gourmand type releases. So they definitely aren’t phasing out the note but why not just market whatever they are using instead as  it’s probably not sandalwood at this point.

On clothes 
I just went around a lovely little town full of nice boutiques & it reminded me I get why they don’t but I wish Instagram would let you see shop posts without an account as I don’t want to get more social media just to feed my addiction


----------



## 880

jelliedfeels said:


> the one I find a bit confusing is sandalwood. I heard it’s a protected species now so they had to reformulate samsara among others but then it’s such a popular note in so many new releases floriental gourmand type releases. So they definitely aren’t phasing out the note but why not just market whatever they are using instead as it’s probably not sandalwood at this point.



ITA with you @jelliedfeels Re Instagram and perfume! In the 1990s, you could go into Etro and there was a full table of perfumes including messe de minuit.  I found this interesting older Boisdejasmine blog article on sandalwood, and I adore her perfume site in general









						Sandalwood : Roses & Cream Perfume Ingredient
					

My first whiff of real sandalwood came from a necklace my aunt’s husband sent her while he was working abroad. As fate would have it, he had to leave for the Middle East just as they got married, and his letters and gifts were always a big event for us. As my aunt read one […]




					boisdejasmin.com
				




@glendaPLEASE, agree with you and with @floatinglili that there are ways to indicate in your appt that you want to browse 
my SA knows that I buy from various boutiques and want to compare in my head. and, when I make the appt, if I know that,  I indicate it up front. Sometimes it works in their favor, sometimes I choose to buy what I want elsewhere. They know in the long run, if I don’t feel pressured, I will buy what works for me.


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> ITA with you @jelliedfeels Re Instagram and perfume! In the 1990s, you could go into Etro and there was a full table of perfumes including messe de minuit.  I found this interesting older Boisdejasmine blog article on sandalwood, and I adore her perfume site in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandalwood : Roses & Cream Perfume Ingredient
> 
> 
> My first whiff of real sandalwood came from a necklace my aunt’s husband sent her while he was working abroad. As fate would have it, he had to leave for the Middle East just as they got married, and his letters and gifts were always a big event for us. As my aunt read one […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boisdejasmin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @glendaPLEASE, agree with you and with @floatinglili that there are ways to indicate in your appt that you want to browse
> my SA knows that I buy from various boutiques and want to compare in my head. and, when I make the appt, if I know that,  I indicate it up front. Sometimes it works in their favor, sometimes I choose to buy what I want elsewhere. They know in the long run, if I don’t feel pressured, I will buy what works for me.


That’s such a lovely article. She’s such a great writer.
Great to see some love for Elizabeth Arden too. Luca Turin is pretty dismissive of the line & I think a lot of them are classics especially at their price point. green tea is just wonderful !


----------



## Lavendera

Many luxury items are beautiful and well-made but luxury does not necessarily = quality, or correspond with one’s taste, and can be vastly overpriced.

Some wealthy people are incredibly frugal and not into luxury purchasing so wearing luxury items is not necessarily a signifier of wealth.

For some, buying luxury is hoped to be a signifier of social or professional status. Others appreciate the workmanship or quality of a luxury item. I am really into personal color analysis and individual style, so for me, whether an item is luxury or not, it’s more important to be flattering and express personal style. Also, to buy items one really loves, for their own sake.


----------



## 880

The actual item doesn’t matter as much as the curation and taste of the SA helping you figure out a personal aesthetic

after avoiding logos for most of my adult life, I’m finding a lot of fun and humor with Dior, go figure


----------



## 07Daisy91

I think there is this pressure to keep buying from the same brand and I don't like it.

I saw someone unbox their first Bottega bag and said something about "expanding their portfolio" with the brand.
As if you signed some sort of exclusivity contract after your first purchase...

Recently I bought my first LV bag and subconsciously I felt like now I have to get more stuff from the brand.
I browse and browse through the website but the only things I would be interested in are the perfumes and silks 

I wonder how do the VICs maintain their status, there are only so many bags you can buy! Do they just buy duplicates in different sizes and materials?


----------



## Helventara

07Daisy91 said:


> Do they just buy duplicates in different sizes and materials?



apparently yes!


----------



## Christofle

07Daisy91 said:


> I think there is this pressure to keep buying from the same brand and I don't like it.
> 
> I saw someone unbox their first Bottega bag and said something about "expanding their portfolio" with the brand.
> As if you signed some sort of exclusivity contract after your first purchase...
> 
> Recently I bought my first LV bag and subconsciously I felt like now I have to get more stuff from the brand.
> I browse and browse through the website but the only things I would be interested in are the perfumes and silks
> 
> I wonder how do the VICs maintain their status, there are only so many bags you can buy! Do they just buy duplicates in different sizes and materials?


Furniture and clothing can rack up very quickly!


----------



## rose60610

Some luxury goods are unsightly, I was about to give a couple of examples, but others apparently like them. A much as I love clothes and accessories, it saddens me the pollution that results from many of the dyes and other materials that are used go into the environment. There are rivers that have turned to sludge, etc. I wish there were better ways of containing and disposing of the polluting elements. At the same time, I don't believe a lot of the current hype of "sustainable". I think it's one of the latest meaningless buzzwords to merch goods to make buyers feel good about spending money. If something is made of recycled whatever, then it should be priced accordingly, not gouging the consumer as a feel-good gimmick.


----------



## lill_canele

07Daisy91 said:


> I think there is this pressure to keep buying from the same brand and I don't like it.
> 
> I saw someone unbox their first Bottega bag and said something about "expanding their portfolio" with the brand.
> As if you signed some sort of exclusivity contract after your first purchase...
> 
> Recently I bought my first LV bag and subconsciously I felt like now I have to get more stuff from the brand.
> I browse and browse through the website but the only things I would be interested in are the perfumes and silks
> 
> I wonder how do the VICs maintain their status, there are only so many bags you can buy! Do they just buy duplicates in different sizes and materials?



I do find that a bit odd. I understand if people get comfortable with a specific brand and just want to buy from it all the time.
However, that pressure to keep buying from the same brand is an interesting concept. I can definitely see it happening for certain brands like Hermes though.

As a VIC for a certain brand, I will say, I don't think I became one until I got into buying ready-to-wear (a slippery slope indeed  ). Like you said, there's only so many bags one can buy and tbh, I didn't buy a lot of bags from that brand (I think like 3?), bought some SLG here are there, and some shoes (maybe like 5).
When I got into ready-to-wear, my SA definitely noticed and now that's something that is definitely brought to the forefront when I go into the store (my SA and the manager have also definitely noticed my gradual disinterest in bags as well).


----------



## lill_canele

rose60610 said:


> Some luxury goods are unsightly, I was about to give a couple of examples, but others apparently like them. A much as I love clothes and accessories, it saddens me the pollution that results from many of the dyes and other materials that are used go into the environment. There are rivers that have turned to sludge, etc. I wish there were better ways of containing and disposing of the polluting elements. At the same time, I don't believe a lot of the current hype of "sustainable". I think it's one of the latest meaningless buzzwords to merch goods to make buyers feel good about spending money. If something is made of recycled whatever, then it should be priced accordingly, not gouging the consumer as a feel-good gimmick.



Yes, the word "sustainable" has definitely been thrown around a lot and advertised in the past few years or so and it makes me increasingly suspicious on how "sustainable" brands claim to be.  I do agree it's definitely a word used to make consumers feel good about their purchases.
If I worked in the industry, I would have a better idea but unfortunately I don't. 

Nowadays, I don't really care much for brands or clothing labeled as "sustainable". I do prefer more organic materials (though a certain percentage of spandex is necessary in life lol   ) I have definitely cut down on the amount of clothes I buy in the past couple of years. And when I do buy clothes, I plan to make it a staple in my wardrobe to be cared for and used for years to come!


----------



## Purrsey

lill_canele said:


> I did a search for this but I couldn't find anything, but if there was a thread, I'm sorry, don't come at me please. lol
> 
> Please post your "unpopular" opinion on luxury shopping in general. Please keep in mind, while this may be triggering to some, everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and please be respectful of that.
> I am just curious on what you think in the back of your head that you consider to be an unpopular opinion on luxury shopping. Maybe we can get some good insight or some interesting discussion.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> When people watch luxury unboxings, or luxury on social media, they get this feeling or need that they're missing out. or FOMO. And then they blame the brand, or the price increases, or the "social media influencers", on how they were pressured into purchasing items (that they may or may not have wanted). And they talk about how they see more and more videos/photos, and it makes them want to buy even more or they feel it's so tempting, etc.
> 
> Sigh...it's your money, buy want you want. No one is telling you to buy Chanel or Hermes. No one is pointing a gun at you and say, you need to buy this bag or else!
> Personally, I watch luxury videos all day and every day. Does not really make me want to go out and buy things. I just watch them just for fun.
> 
> Can anyone relate? lol
> (maybe I'm just a boring person who isn't too interested in that many things haha)


Haha! Loving that you started this.


----------



## Purrsey

Owning fine jewelries (that one pays so much) but you can't get them near soap, detergent, perfume, etc. Like MOP. 

Yes VCA, you.

But i wear mine anyway 24/7 (just little MOP on my sweet alhambra).


----------



## lill_canele

Purrsey said:


> Owning fine jewelries (that one pays so much) but you can't get them near soap, detergent, perfume, etc. Like MOP.
> 
> Yes VCA, you.
> 
> But i wear mine anyway 24/7 (just little MOP on my sweet alhambra).



Haha, that's was one of the biggest factors preventing me from buying VCA, but I'm finally finalizing my decision(s) haha, and will end up getting a VCA stone piece sometime in the future.


----------



## Jahpson

I have to throw on a mask to see new items or colors in a boutique because the company can't be bothered with updating their products on their website. -looking at you Chanel-. 

Thank goodness for TPF, just found out that the boots I have my eye on comes in more than two colors. Which the website had me thinking otherwise. Boo.


----------



## EllenTsai

Jahpson said:


> I have to throw on a mask to see new items or colors in a boutique because the company can't be bothered with updating their products on their website. -looking at you Chanel-.
> 
> Thank goodness for TPF, just found out that the boots I have my eye on comes in more than two colors. Which the website had me thinking otherwise. Boo.


Chanel’s website is impossible to navigate


----------



## papertiger

EllenTsai said:


> Chanel’s website is impossible to navigate



Agreed! 

Harrods does my head in too


----------



## EllenTsai

papertiger said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Harrods does my head in too


Harrod’s website is not that bad comparing to their main store…
And they move departments around  just when you build a mental map of where things our


----------



## pasdedeux1

At this point, whatever number of months into the pandemic we are, and while I understand the situation globally - it's not a luxury experience to have to beg someone to sell you something because everything is out of stock or in short supply, so I've stopped buying pretty much entirely. I'm not going to settle because a luxury brand wants me to, and I'm not going to waste my time chasing down items. I'm sure they don't think it's their loss.


----------



## mocktail

Unless you're only buying bespoke or one-of-a-kind items, it's pretty silly to be upset that other people have the same thing (bag, jewelry, etc.) that you have.


----------



## lill_canele

pasdedeux1 said:


> At this point, whatever number of months into the pandemic we are, and while I understand the situation globally - it's not a luxury experience to have to beg someone to sell you something because everything is out of stock or in short supply, so I've stopped buying pretty much entirely. I'm not going to settle because a luxury brand wants me to, and I'm not going to waste my time chasing down items. I'm sure they don't think it's their loss.



Agreed. I like to buy things when I'm ready and when I want them. And if they're not there, then that's okay. I do not want to pay a premium and I do not want to waste my time or energy hunting down things as if it's a sale item with a great deal (because we know it's not lol). 
At most I'll ask, and if my SA says he/she can transfer something or pre-order, I'm okay with waiting (if it's something I 99% I know I will buy). But that's as far as I'll go.   

And of course, settling is a no no, not when we're paying with our money!


----------



## lill_canele

mocktail said:


> Unless you're only buying bespoke or one-of-a-kind items, it's pretty silly to be upset that other people have the same thing (bag, jewelry, etc.) that you have.



Yea, not exactly sure why people get upset.  
Unless, you know, I'm Rihanna, and I ordered a special order custom-made bag.


----------



## Passerine123

I will not shop at any store where I have to stand in line to get in. Sorry, that's simply not acceptable to me when I'm making a luxury purchase. And it usually means a rushed experience. I prefer to go off-hours or to one of the less hectic branches. That way I can take my time looking over the products and also build a rapport with the SA. I know SAs at a few premium designers and they also prefer working with customers who are relaxed and not feeling time-pressured.  That said, I will make an appointment in advance if it's necessary -- but I expect the appointment time to be honored.


----------



## Lahambiee

mocktail said:


> I wish we could all be a bit more careful with language when talking about bags, etc. I acknowledge that I am probably extra sensitive to this as someone who grew up in a lower socio-economic bracket.
> 
> - Calling people, brands, or items "basic" or other derogatory terms isn't great. It fails to acknowledge the reality that for most people in the world, all luxury items are out of reach. No one who is excited about their first Kate Spade bag or LV Neverfull should feel embarrassed or "less than" others on TPF.
> 
> - Using the word "need" around luxury items rubs me the wrong way. Maybe you really, really, really want a specific bag, piece of jewelry, etc. and think it would make you happy. Great! I hope you get it! But it's not a need. Water, food, clean air to breathe, etc. are unmet needs for many people.
> 
> I'm enjoying luxury items like many other incredibly fortunate people on this forum. I realize that TPF is often used for escapism and I'm not saying that we always need to focus on the world's problems. But I would love it if we could all be a little more sensitive about our privilege in some of the language we use around luxury



Honestly, I'm trying to get out of the mindset of what you mentioned regarding labeling certain brands as "basic" since they're frequently carried. Seeing people wear what they love isn't something to make fun of, and people are owed a lot of respect for managing to get their pieces through hard work and patience!

Speaking of which, one of my biggest hot takes with luxury tends to fall in line with people who buy pieces but never use them. I get that you want to treasure it and all, but take it out and wear it once in a while! It's sad to leave something you've always wanted gathering dust in the closet


----------



## lill_canele

Passerine123 said:


> I will not shop at any store where I have to stand in line to get in. Sorry, that's simply not acceptable to me when I'm making a luxury purchase. And it usually means a rushed experience. I prefer to go off-hours or to one of the less hectic branches. That way I can take my time looking over the products and also build a rapport with the SA. I know SAs at a few premium designers and they also prefer working with customers who are relaxed and not feeling time-pressured.  That said, I will make an appointment in advance if it's necessary -- but I expect the appointment time to be honored.



Definitely agree.
I feel that the definition of luxury does not just focus on the name of item itself but also on:
- the history and heritage of the brand
- the quality of products
- the quality of the luxury experience

I do not want to feel like it is black Friday when I'm going into a luxury store, waiting in line and wasting my time.

I do miss the times when I could casually want into stores when lines did not exist, haha.   
But it seems like, regardless of pandemic or not, there are just more people buying luxury in general now and I see lines even on the weekdays!
So it's pretty much a must to make an appointment at this point lol.


----------



## lulilu

I shop at a high end mall and there are typically lines outside many stores, even when I have an appointment.  I believe they are just limiting customers due to covid procedures.


----------



## lill_canele

lulilu said:


> I shop at a high end mall and there are typically lines outside many stores, even when I have an appointment.  I believe they are just limiting customers due to covid procedures.



Yes, I shop at South Coast Plaza, and they will sometimes have 2 lines, one for appointment and one for no-appointment. Though, generally when I make an appointment, I just text my SA and go straight in.

Though there are some stores who have really enjoyed being able to limit the number of people inside to focus on each client more, which is very understandable, and have told me that even after the pandemic is over, they don't ever want to allow massive walk-ins again.

But in the past (let's say around 2017 or 2018) when I went in on a weekday afternoon, I would see no lines at Gucci, Chanel, Dior, etc. But I definitely do now haha.


----------



## CeeJay

Passerine123 said:


> I will not shop at any store where I have to stand in line to get in. Sorry, that's simply not acceptable to me when I'm making a luxury purchase. And it usually means a rushed experience. I prefer to go off-hours or to one of the less hectic branches. That way I can take my time looking over the products and also build a rapport with the SA. I know SAs at a few premium designers and they also prefer working with customers who are relaxed and not feeling time-pressured.  That said, I will make an appointment in advance if it's necessary -- but I expect the appointment time to be honored.


Same here!!!  Gosh, I remember the days when I could just walk into the Hermes, Louis Vuitton and/or Chanel boutiques .. no lines then!  The only time there would be a line, was when the State of Massachusetts had it's "tax free" day and so, as such, you better believe there would be lines outside of these boutiques .. and was I in those lines?!?! .. HELL NO!!!  I always made sure to become good friends with various S/A's such that, if I wanted an item, I would call them in advance .. purchase it on the no sales tax day, but leave it in the store until another day such that I could pick it up w/out a line! 

One thing that does bug me about luxury buying nowadays is .. frankly, the pricing of some of the items.  Hermes quality is still way up there, but I believe (my opinion) that the same quality doesn't exist for some of the other brands .. yet, those prices keep on going up and up and up!  Sorry, but I will not purchase a handbag for the same price that I could put a sizeable downpayment on a house loan or something else .. NOPE, not for a handbag (or shoes).


----------



## Passerine123

lulilu said:


> I shop at a high end mall and there are typically lines outside many stores, even when I have an appointment.  I believe they are just limiting customers due to covid procedures.



Yes, my local LV limits the customers to one per SA. Nonetheless, there are times during the day when there are no lines. Gucci doesn't have such a restrictive policy but they still have lines. Ugh. Our local Hermes almost never has a line but it's a fairly small store and their bag/SLG selection is quite limited. Nonetheless, they almost always manage to have a Birkin in the window


----------



## chilipepper_96

1. The craftmanship and leather do not justify the cost of a luxury bag. Let's not kid ourselves by thinking that the cost of a luxury bag is justified just because the leather feels buttery and the stitching is so great. I know I am mostly paying for the name, and in some cases I'm ok with that.
2. A lot of luxury isn't luxury anymore, it's just showing people you have money to burn. I will never find rubber slides from a designer house luxurious.
3. Many Hermes bags that are not the birkin, kelly, lindy and constance are fugly. Sorry.


----------



## chilipepper_96

In a few years lot's of people who purchased the current hot bottega bags will look back and be like "What was I thinking?".


----------



## lill_canele

CeeJay said:


> Same here!!!  Gosh, I remember the days when I could just walk into the Hermes, Louis Vuitton and/or Chanel boutiques .. no lines then!  The only time there would be a line, was when the State of Massachusetts had it's "tax free" day and so, as such, you better believe there would be lines outside of these boutiques .. and was I in those lines?!?! .. HELL NO!!!  I always made sure to become good friends with various S/A's such that, if I wanted an item, I would call them in advance .. purchase it on the no sales tax day, but leave it in the store until another day such that I could pick it up w/out a line!
> 
> One thing that does bug me about luxury buying nowadays is .. frankly, the pricing of some of the items.  Hermes quality is still way up there, but I believe (my opinion) that the same quality doesn't exist for some of the other brands .. yet, those prices keep on going up and up and up!  Sorry, but I will not purchase a handbag for the same price that I could put a sizeable downpayment on a house loan or something else .. NOPE, not for a handbag (or shoes).




I know right! With the prices we pay, we should get a life-time warranty and free repairs


----------



## CrazyCool01

I think Luxury is over hyped at the moment


----------



## lill_canele

CrazyCool01 said:


> I think Luxury is over hyped at the moment



It's a little sad how social media escalated the "hypeness" of luxury.  All those unboxings, IG photos, at an alarmingly fast rate.
And I understand that as influencers or fashion reps, it is their job. Fashion trends come and go and people like to see and know what is in. I still enjoy watching the videos and vlogs, regardless if I want to buy or not haha.
But for luxury it kind of looses that "special-ness" of getting a bag/ready-to-wear/etc. and taking the time to use it and appreciate it. 

Not that I think luxury will become fast fashion at the end of the day. As price increases move up for all luxury brands and as fashion houses (noticeably Dior and Fendi from my experience) have lowered their production stock of each season, I believe that it will have to slow down eventually. But for now, I guess it's just a trendy thing to buy lots of stuff lol


----------



## rollinsband2002

Unpopular opinion I guess it seems to me that the notion of "luxury" items is too often associated with high ticket items, trends, etc. Luxury is supposed to add to the comfort, enrichment, and enjoyment of our lives, otherwise it's just a status symbol. For example, I can buy a 2k pair of Louboutin stilettos, which would absolutely kill my feet. They would then add nothing to the comfort and enjoyment of my life, so they wouldn't be a luxury purchase for me. But my Frette sheets are to die for, and I always look forward to slipping under my covers at night. And something doesn't have to be expensive to be luxurious...some of my favorite luxuries are to enjoy a nice glass of wine on my patio on a beautiful crisp autumn day or to wake up with absolutely nothing on my agenda but three cups of delicious coffee. Bliss


----------



## Norm.Core

I think the logo mania/brand recognition is dominating “luxury”, thanks to social media. Even with more subtle branding, when I see somebody wearing head to toe designer, I don’t automatically think the look is rich and luxurious... It gets a bit heavy-handed and ubiquitous. It’s becoming less about craftsmanship, and more about consumption.


----------



## leechiyong

That consensus shopping is not luxury shopping.  Asking for someone else's opinion is what I do when I go to Home Depot, not Louis Vuitton and if I have to be encouraged by others to buy a piece of designer goods, I'd much rather just keep the money in the bank.  It will serve me far better that way.


----------



## etoile de mer

Some random thoughts... 
I feel that a lot of the luxury packaging is wasteful. I rarely take bags, and will leave behind any other packaging I won't need.
I don't expect or typically want refreshments while shopping, I'd actually prefer to just focus on the products.
Many of the luxury websites are hard to navigate and don't function well...but somehow I still manage to buy!


----------



## lill_canele

etoile de mer said:


> Some random thoughts...
> I feel that a lot of the luxury packaging is wasteful. I rarely take bags, and will leave behind any other packaging I won't need.
> I don't expect or typically want refreshments while shopping, I'd actually prefer to just focus on the products.
> Many of the luxury websites are hard to navigate and don't function well...but somehow I still manage to buy!



So true! Packaging is beautiful but sometimes a little excessive! I do reuse the boxes for storage or to help me organize things but the paper bags and stuffing and then especially the extra paper wrapping around the box is a little much. Fortunately my SAs understand this and keep it to a bare minimum  .

Though I do like refreshments haha, I walk around a lot and get really thirsty.

Agree, some websites are horrendous, especially when you search for a category or genre. I feel that I can see multiple different items everytime I refresh a page even though I’m looking for the same type of things


----------



## rollinsband2002

Unpopular opinion #2 (while I'm at it). Where has the luxury shopping experience gone? I'm surely older than most posters, but I remember years ago the luxury shopping experience was much different. The idea of waiting in line outside a store for a luxury item was unthinkable. Champagne or wine, delicate gift wrapping just because "it's a gift for you!" a "Madam please have a seat and we will bring the items for your perusal" mentality. Being fussed over and pampered was part of the experience. Worth Avenue in Palm Beach was my favorite 30-40 years ago...they rolled out the red carpet even if you bought a pair of socks.  I would travel there every spring and fall for years to shop just because the service was so incredible. The luxury shopping experience now is abysmal...a free bottle of water and an Ipad for the bored husband isn't luxury service. I've been herded into Hermes Paris like cattle, been blown off by disinterested salespeople at Neiman's and Saks more times than I can count, and don't even bother with Worth Avenue anymore. It's much more luxurious to sit at home in my bathrobe and click "buy" than it is to suffer that nonsense.


----------



## Helventara

My unpopular opinion is that luxury has become a race to collect and buy, which in the opposite of the definition of luxury.

Luxury items are supposedly coveted for their craftsmanship and quality and therefore, translates to life-long use. But these days, it is a race to collect the popular colour/item/hardware/leather/shape, etc. I am baffled by people who receive two Hermes quota bags and then stress themselves over trip to Paris to acquire yet more quota bags.  Or those who keep on refreshing their browser (in the same breathless manner of playing slot machines in the casino) to score the 5th rodeo online.

As for mindless buying, love of the brand becomes euphemism for just buying things to get in the good books of the store.  I love Hermes, but not so unconditionally to think that their fuzzy sandals are the expression of the brand. I am their customer, not their mother!


----------



## lill_canele

rollinsband2002 said:


> Unpopular opinion #2 (while I'm at it). Where has the luxury shopping experience gone? I'm surely older than most posters, but I remember years ago the luxury shopping experience was much different. The idea of waiting in line outside a store for a luxury item was unthinkable. Champagne or wine, delicate gift wrapping just because "it's a gift for you!" a "Madam please have a seat and we will bring the items for your perusal" mentality. Being fussed over and pampered was part of the experience. Worth Avenue in Palm Beach was my favorite 30-40 years ago...they rolled out the red carpet even if you bought a pair of socks.  I would travel there every spring and fall for years to shop just because the service was so incredible. The luxury shopping experience now is abysmal...a free bottle of water and an Ipad for the bored husband isn't luxury service. I've been herded into Hermes Paris like cattle, been blown off by disinterested salespeople at Neiman's and Saks more times than I can count, and don't even bother with Worth Avenue anymore. It's much more luxurious to sit at home in my bathrobe and click "buy" than it is to suffer that nonsense.



Yes, even though I'm a millennial haha, I definitely remember those times around 2015 (though I'm sure your experiences were probably more luxurious). 
And part that is I really miss relaxing window shopping.   In the past, I would go in whenever I wanted, there was no line and I would just check out things in person. Whether it was a new collection, or something I was interested in, it would be there for me to take a look and try on. I took my time, chatted a bit here and there, maybe had a glass of champagne.

However, now things are different. There are lines and pre-orders. And with the demand so high, SA's are very focused on making sales. Therefore, the experience can feel rushed or forced. And you can see the disappointment in an SA when you look around but not buy anything. My longtime SA's understand what kind of shopper I am so they don't mind and I tell them that they can definitely help out others while I'm there so they can get commission. However, for more unfamiliar stores, it can feel like I'm wasting their time. 

And to me, looking online is nothing compared to seeing items in person, so I'm not interested in buying until I at least see an item once. Probably makes me "lose out" on a lot of items, since most people are put on waitlists or pre-purchase them, but I don't get fomo and it is what it is. At least I know there's the next collection lol


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Yes, even though I'm a millennial haha, I definitely remember those times around 2015 (though I'm sure your experiences were probably more luxurious).
> And part that is I really miss relaxing window shopping.   In the past, I would go in whenever I wanted, there was no line and I would just check out things in person. Whether it was a new collection, or something I was interested in, it would be there for me to take a look and try on. I took my time, chatted a bit here and there, maybe had a glass of champagne.
> 
> However, now things are different. There are lines and pre-orders. And with the demand so high, SA's are very focused on making sales. Therefore, the experience can feel rushed or forced. And you can see the disappointment in an SA when you look around but not buy anything. My longtime SA's understand what kind of shopper I am so they don't mind and I tell them that they can definitely help out others while I'm there so they can get commission. However, for more unfamiliar stores, it can feel like I'm wasting their time.
> 
> And to me, looking online is nothing compared to seeing items in person, so I'm not interested in buying until I at least see an item once. Probably makes me "lose out" on a lot of items, since most people are put on waitlists or pre-purchase them, but I don't get fomo and it is what it is. At least I know there's the next collection lol



I so agree, that browsing online is nothing compared to seeing/touching/trying IRL.
I remember an H SA offering to 'help' me buy an item online when I asked him to get it for me in-store. I was like  . I don't need your help to press a button, I need your service for a transfer. 
My Saint Laurent SA never hesitates to get (and keep) something. She knows I hate the faff of shopping online

Which brings me to - luxury shopping online is NOT a luxury. I'm doing all the work, the brand has all my money up-front. Returns are a PITA. The refund is always pending.

It's actually not a cheap option for brands to run either because of all the returns, but it would help if they put more info on sites like measurements, pics from every angle, make-up of the mix and not text 'wool-blend' etc  and proper sizing rather than S, M or L. 

It drives me mad.


----------



## leechiyong

BVBookshop said:


> Luxury items are supposedly coveted for their craftsmanship and quality and therefore, translates to life-long use. But these days, it is a race to collect the popular colour/item/hardware/leather/shape, etc.


I think that's a misconception with luxury items.  In my experience, most luxury items are more fragile and more costly and time consuming to maintain.  I blame De Beers and the "a diamond is forever" campaign, but pieces from the Crown Jewels have maintenance performed regularly and I'd assume have strict protocol as to what activities may be done in them, so it's more like forever (with proper care).  The lack of fuss of luxury goods came not from never having to maintain it, but from having someone who would, along with having a life that didn't require strenuous activity.


----------



## lill_canele

leechiyong said:


> I think that's a misconception with luxury items.  In my experience, most luxury items are more fragile and more costly and time consuming to maintain.  I blame De Beers and the "a diamond is forever" campaign, but pieces from the Crown Jewels have maintenance performed regularly and I'd assume have strict protocol as to what activities may be done in them, so it's more like forever (with proper care).  The lack of fuss of luxury goods came not from never having to maintain it, but from having someone who would, along with having a life that didn't require strenuous activity.



Agree, same with ready-to-wear; using fine materials like cashmere and silk does require care and maintenance. The quality is beyond wonderful to the touch/feel and when one wears it, it definitely feels luxurious. However, what comes with that is the cost of maintenance. Of course, with proper care, these high quality materials will last for a long time. 

I think a third of my wardrobe is dry clean or spot/hand clean and steam only, and I'm totally okay with that haha. 
(the only thing I can't maintain well are lambskin bags, I stay far away from those   )


----------



## behindtheseams

I don't understand the deep reverence that people feel for Coco Chanel. The way the brand and consumers lionize her when a quick dive into her Wiki entry reveals that she was a horribly problematic person. Not only was Chanel a Nazi sympathizer, but she was also a Nazi collaborator.


floatinglili said:


> My thoughts:
> 1. Luxury shopping is mostly about status - mass produced status if we are honest - and not so much about individuality, personal taste or style.
> (Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!)
> 
> 2.Luxury shopping is not the same deep creative process as creative design. When I hear the common phrase ‘working with’ a sales assistant I smile a little. Spending money is not a job in the creative field - it’s the fun part. Or has personal curation via luxury spending actually become that? It all seems so serious.


Amen to that!


----------



## SakuraSakura

The best luxury experience is second-hand luxury shopping.


----------



## CrazyCool01

SakuraSakura said:


> The best luxury experience is second-hand luxury shopping.


100% agreed ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

BVBookshop said:


> Or those who keep on refreshing their browser (in the same breathless manner of playing slot machines in the casino) to score the 5th rodeo online.


Unfortunately, I believe much of the behavior that you are describing is rooted in some sort of mental illness, especially the sentence I quoted above. Whether its obsession, addiction, or just plain deep insecurity where the validation from internet strangers of congratulations for an online “score” is the only thing keeping themselves going, I couldn’t say. But it’s also not about “collecting” as we’ve witnessed many of these exact beloved unicorn items then being flipped on Facebook at reseller prices once the congrats are over. The entire thing is pitiable.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

IMO - I can't stand the (1) "it's not luxury if _everyone_ has it" mentality or (2) a brand or item being "cheugy" - which means it's uncool or out-of-style. 

1 - What an elitist mindset. If it's from a luxury fashion house it's still luxury. Stop making people feel bad for having a LV Neverfull, Gucci Belt, Chanel CF. It's all luxury. 

2 - Making Tik Toks and Youtube videos shouting from the rooftops that a popularized item or brand is no longer cool (I've seen this a lot lately with Gen-Z discussing Gucci) is just fueling people's insecurities and contributing more to fast fashion and uninspired luxury designs. Something gets popular > many brands come out with their variant of popular item > it becomes uncool > stock that can't get sold gets thrown into a landfill somewhere... it's a vicious cycle. If it's not thrown into a landfill immediately it ends up at a Goodwill collecting dust and no one wants it because it's been deemed "uncool' by some random on Social Media that won't be relevant in 5 years. Stop bringing people down to line your influencer pockets.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

MsMoneybagg said:


> IMO - I can't stand the (1) "it's not luxury if _everyone_ has it" mentality or (2) a brand or item being "cheugy" - which means it's uncool or out-of-style.
> 
> 1 - What an elitist mindset. If it's from a luxury fashion house it's still luxury. Stop making people feel bad for having a LV Neverfull, Gucci Belt, Chanel CF. It's all luxury.
> 
> 2 - Making Tik Toks and Youtube videos shouting from the rooftops that a popularized item or brand is no longer cool (I've seen this a lot lately with Gen-Z discussing Gucci) is just fueling people's insecurities and contributing more to fast fashion and uninspired luxury designs. Something gets popular > many brands come out with their variant of popular item > it becomes uncool > stock that can't get sold gets thrown into a landfill somewhere... it's a vicious cycle. If it's not thrown into a landfill immediately it ends up at a Goodwill collecting dust and no one wants it because it's been deemed "uncool' by some random on Social Media that won't be relevant in 5 years. Stop bringing people down to line your influencer pockets.



Agree.  Teenagers didn't think I was cool when I *was* a teenager, they're definitely not going to think I'm cool now that I'm twice their age and that aspect of the trend cycle is a waste pit. I've long felt that following trends and what's "cool" is not sustainable from any aspect - financially, environmentally, etc.  Developing a consistent sense of style and buying less but some of the best is the ultimate luxury, I think.  

If the appeal of luxury items is that they are supposed to be of better quality and thus last longer than whatever fast fashion knockoff, then influencer culture promoting trendy items from luxury brands and fast fashion brands alike is really only creating revenue for fashion brands and creating pressure and waste from influencers down to their fans and other consumers. 

There's different scales of luxury for everyone and I used to be of the opinion that "affordable luxury" just isn't a luxury - at that time I felt that "luxury" was that unattainable thing that only few could afford and wasn't for everyone and brands or services making it accessible to more people didn't qualify.  But I've since shifted.  Sure there are still luxury brands and items that are completely out of reach for most people, and that's fine.  But luxury can also mean something that makes life more convenient or better like paying for a manicure rather than painting my own nails or ordering a car service rather than taking an Uber home from the airport.  Some people can argue that's just the way they always do things so a manicure or a towncar aren't luxuries and even to me they're an occasional splurge and not a bank breaker, but it still feels luxurious to not have to worry about parking or painting my nails. Less about direct shopping I guess but still about spending on luxury. 

I'm glad there's less of a stigma for shopping secondhand now that "sustainability" is at the forefront rather than a fringe idea like it was in the early 2010s when I started digging into it (I could go on and on about inconsistencies and hypocrisy within that but I won't do that here and now); but this has added to some price inflation for everyone, including those who used to be stigmatized for shopping secondhand.  And odd scarcity issues that add to some of that inflation.  For instance, resellers selling "oversized" jackets and sweaters that are actually just XL or plus-sized garments shown on a S or XS model. Makes it harder for me as someone who wears an XL or XXL to find those garments secondhand, and the prices at some plus-sized resale shops feel more inflated than at similar shops that don't cater to extended sizes.


----------



## totally

Who's ready for some REALLY unpopular opinions? 

(1) Luxury influencing is basically a multi-level marketing scheme. Influencers buy bags to create content in hopes of building an audience to monetize. Once they get sponsorships, affiliate links, etc. it goes towards funding more luxury shopping and the cycle continues. Their audience gets influenced to buy these bags, realize it's a pretty expensive hobby, then create their own YouTube channel etc. to generate revenue to fund their shopping. It's a vicious cycle that pretty much only benefits the luxury brands. That said, I still enjoy the occasional luxury haul or unboxing because I get to see new products without spending my own money or effort.

(2) I don't mind spending money on SLGs, even if 2 or 3 add up to the cost of a handbag. I might be an outlier in that I switch SLGs nearly as much as I switch my bags, which helps with wear and tear as SLGs tend to get abused more than bags. It's also a great way to collect something from a limited collection without committing to an (expensive) bag. I draw the line at getting 2 of the exact same SLG in different colours/brands though.

(3) Though I like both brands, I generally prefer Dior to Chanel


----------



## chilipepper_96

totally said:


> Who's ready for some REALLY unpopular opinions?
> 
> (1) Luxury influencing is basically a multi-level marketing scheme. Influencers buy bags to create content in hopes of building an audience to monetize. Once they get sponsorships, affiliate links, etc. it goes towards funding more luxury shopping and the cycle continues. Their audience gets influenced to buy these bags, realize it's a pretty expensive hobby, then create their own YouTube channel etc. to generate revenue to fund their shopping. It's a vicious cycle that pretty much only benefits the luxury brands. That said, I still enjoy the occasional luxury haul or unboxing because I get to see new products without spending my own money or effort.
> 
> (2) I don't mind spending money on SLGs, even if 2 or 3 add up to the cost of a handbag. I might be an outlier in that I switch SLGs nearly as much as I switch my bags, which helps with wear and tear as SLGs tend to get abused more than bags. It's also a great way to collect something from a limited collection without committing to an (expensive) bag. I draw the line at getting 2 of the exact same SLG in different colours/brands though.
> 
> (3) Though I like both brands, I generally prefer Dior to Chanel


Oooh, no 1 is super interesting. I’ve never thought about it like that but it makes sense.


----------



## chilipepper_96

Exotic leathers are ugly. Only croc or mock croc look ok. Ostrich leather looks like a pimply mess. And anything snake skin makes my skin crawl. Like imagine holding a snake in your hands. That sounds terrifying! Why would I pay extra for that? I’m only down with calf or lamb skin.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

totally said:


> Who's ready for some REALLY unpopular opinions?
> 
> (1) Luxury influencing is basically a multi-level marketing scheme. Influencers buy bags to create content in hopes of building an audience to monetize. Once they get sponsorships, affiliate links, etc. it goes towards funding more luxury shopping and the cycle continues. Their audience gets influenced to buy these bags, realize it's a pretty expensive hobby, then create their own YouTube channel etc. to generate revenue to fund their shopping. It's a vicious cycle that pretty much only benefits the luxury brands. That said, I still enjoy the occasional luxury haul or unboxing because I get to see new products without spending my own money or effort.
> 
> (2) I don't mind spending money on SLGs, even if 2 or 3 add up to the cost of a handbag. I might be an outlier in that I switch SLGs nearly as much as I switch my bags, which helps with wear and tear as SLGs tend to get abused more than bags. It's also a great way to collect something from a limited collection without committing to an (expensive) bag. I draw the line at getting 2 of the exact same SLG in different colours/brands though.
> 
> (3) Though I like both brands, I generally prefer Dior to Chanel



I have to agree with you! When you think about it there really is a MLM-vibe when it comes to luxury influencing. Maybe that’s why I resent most of them. LOL.

I switch SLGs around a lot too. I also like getting them for the sake of testing out a brand’s leather or other materials before jumping into an expensive bag! But I think my obsession with small, cute things fuel my justification to purchase another SLG


----------



## glendaPLEASE

In with a new thought, inspired by people who are pro-SLG buying. 

I like costume jewelry, and I still think it's worth buying. It IS important, however, to know what you're getting, and to be careful how you wear and use them, and yes, some fashion jewelry is junk (like the stuff that turns your skin green), but in my experience, luxury costume jewelry like from Dior and Chanel are pretty good as long as you don't wear them expecting them to be precious metal (aka sweat all over them, wear them in the shower, etc...). Also, I do buy carefully; I don't buy anything with stuff that can fall out, and stick to either all metal or metal+enamel pieces. So far Ive had a few sets of earrings that fall into this category, and no complaint; they are fantastic and I love them!


----------



## totally

chilipepper_96 said:


> Oooh, no 1 is super interesting. I’ve never thought about it like that but it makes sense.





MsMoneybagg said:


> I have to agree with you! When you think about it there really is a MLM-vibe when it comes to luxury influencing. Maybe that’s why I resent most of them. LOL.
> 
> I switch SLGs around a lot too. I also like getting them for the sake of testing out a brand’s leather or other materials before jumping into an expensive bag! But I think my obsession with small, cute things fuel my justification to purchase another SLG



I mean, how else do you explain why all these luxury YouTubers keep pushing Ana Luisa, Senreve, Lilysilk?The sponsorships fund the shopping 




glendaPLEASE said:


> In with a new thought, inspired by people who are pro-SLG buying.
> 
> I like costume jewelry, and I still think it's worth buying. It IS important, however, to know what you're getting, and to be careful how you wear and use them, and yes, some fashion jewelry is junk (like the stuff that turns your skin green), but in my experience, luxury costume jewelry like from Dior and Chanel are pretty good as long as you don't wear them expecting them to be precious metal (aka sweat all over them, wear them in the shower, etc...). Also, I do buy carefully; I don't buy anything with stuff that can fall out, and stick to either all metal or metal+enamel pieces. So far Ive had a few sets of earrings that fall into this category, and no complaint; they are fantastic and I love them!



Appreciate this opinion! Can’t say I’m much of a jewelry person but it is definitely an uncommon view to have


----------



## chilipepper_96

totally said:


> I mean, how else do you explain why all these luxury YouTubers keep pushing Ana Luisa, Senreve, Lilysilk?The sponsorships fund the shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate this opinion! Can’t say I’m much of a jewelry person but it is definitely an uncommon view to have


I find is so funny when people who only wear stacks of Van Cleef, Cartier etc start pushing Ana Luisa. I don’t have anything against Ana Luisa, but it’s obvious they prefer the expensive stuff but pushes Ana Luisa for money.


----------



## corgi204

Unpopular opinions:
1) People who say that they're buying luxury goods because they just like the design, craftsmanship, etc., and not for the exclusivity/prestige of the brand are lying to themselves. Keep the same bag, but take out the branding (even if they're so-called "low-key"), and I bet most people wouldn't even consider the item anymore.

2) A brand's prestige shouldn't be tied to the year it was founded - while LV, Chanel, etc. were all founded ~100 years ago, it doesn't mean they're far more superior than other newer brands, especially when their styles keep getting reinvented every season anyways

3) Europe's stronghold on luxury brands reinforces the idea that anything Eurocentric (goods, ideas, and even people) is superior to anything/anyone outside of Europe. I especially see this idea when people say that bags made in France, Italy, Spain, etc. are superior to bags made in China. Sure, China may have bad quality factories, but immediately writing off a bag for it being made in China seems to leave a bad taste in my mouth, especially when many bags and RTW made in Europe are actually being made in sweat-shop-like conditions with migrant workers who work for poverty wages: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/20/fashion/italy-luxury-shadow-economy.html


----------



## Kiradris

My unpopular (I think?) opinions:

1.  Calling luxury bags "investments."  Aside from a few exceptions, they are not.  They are like new cars that depreciate the second they leave the lot (well, at least before Covid-shortage times).  

2. Bags sold on the second hand market generally aren't "deals", especially when you take into consideration such bad shape many of them are in.  I feel like a lot of luxury youtubers push Fashionphile (even if they're not sponsored) and the like as kind of a fiscally responsible shopping options for purchasing luxury goods.  Resellers are great in that you can find a bag you might have missed out on in the actual store in previous seasons, but generally speaking, you're better off buying directly from the store (if the piece is still available), than buying something that's only like 10% off on the resale market.


----------



## chilipepper_96

corgi204 said:


> Unpopular opinions:
> 1) People who say that they're buying luxury goods because they just like the design, craftsmanship, etc., and not for the exclusivity/prestige of the brand are lying to themselves. Keep the same bag, but take out the branding (even if they're so-called "low-key"), and I bet most people wouldn't even consider the item anymore.
> 
> 2) A brand's prestige shouldn't be tied to the year it was founded - while LV, Chanel, etc. were all founded ~100 years ago, it doesn't mean they're far more superior than other newer brands, especially when their styles keep getting reinvented every season anyways
> 
> 3) Europe's stronghold on luxury brands reinforces the idea that anything Eurocentric (goods, ideas, and even people) is superior to anything/anyone outside of Europe. I especially see this idea when people say that bags made in France, Italy, Spain, etc. are superior to bags made in China. Sure, China may have bad quality factories, but immediately writing off a bag for it being made in China seems to leave a bad taste in my mouth, especially when many bags and RTW made in Europe are actually being made in sweat-shop-like conditions with migrant workers who work for poverty wages: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/20/fashion/italy-luxury-shadow-economy.html



Thanks for pointing 3 out! It reeks of sinophobia and it bothers me. Where do you think your iphones are assembled?


----------



## glendaPLEASE

chilipepper_96 said:


> Thanks for pointing 3 out! It reeks of sinophobia and it bothers me. Where do you think your iphones are assembled?



Yea, this resonated with me. I can totally understand and get on board with criticism of China's appalling factory-work conditions, BUT, to only target it for criticism when it comes to the manufacturing of luxury goods, but not saying a peep while buying packs of Target underwear or Lululemon sports bras that are made in similar conditions (a lot of the times also in China), and yes, not saying a peep about iphones being assembled in China strikes me as.... unaware.

And the whole discussion of Chinese manufacturing when it comes to fashion and purses being of lower quality all the time no matter what, but then iphones are of higher quality because...??? Is also head-scratching. 

Finally, I have always had a romanticized idea that luxury artisans in France and Italy are somehow "better" (better paid, better conditions, better treatment as workers) than Chinese factory workers, but until I see proof that that's true, I think I ought to be skeptical of that assumption. As should we all, I think.


----------



## Allisonfaye

A1aGypsy said:


> I hate shopping with a dedicated salesperson. I just want to look and then buy what I like. I don’t want to have to make small talk, to be up sold or shown things I am not interested in or pushed to make certain purchases, even in understated ways. Even when I genuinely like the person it feels awkward.
> 
> And I hate everything about the Hermes model.
> 
> *runs for cover*



I always feel this way but in the last 4 or 5 years, my SA at NM would put something aside for me so it saved me a bunch of money. What I don't like is when she sends me pics of stuff she thinks I might buy. I don't think I have ever bought one thing from ANY SA that way.


----------



## papertiger

totally said:


> Who's ready for some REALLY unpopular opinions?
> 
> (1) Luxury influencing is basically a multi-level marketing scheme. Influencers buy bags to create content in hopes of building an audience to monetize. Once they get sponsorships, affiliate links, etc. it goes towards funding more luxury shopping and the cycle continues. Their audience gets influenced to buy these bags, realize it's a pretty expensive hobby, then create their own YouTube channel etc. to generate revenue to fund their shopping. It's a vicious cycle that pretty much only benefits the luxury brands. That said, I still enjoy the occasional luxury haul or unboxing because I get to see new products without spending my own money or effort.
> 
> (2) I don't mind spending money on SLGs, even if 2 or 3 add up to the cost of a handbag. I might be an outlier in that I switch SLGs nearly as much as I switch my bags, which helps with wear and tear as SLGs tend to get abused more than bags. It's also a great way to collect something from a limited collection without committing to an (expensive) bag. I draw the line at getting 2 of the exact same SLG in different colours/brands though.
> 
> (3) Though I like both brands, I generally prefer Dior to Chanel



The only thing I would argue with is that these are not unpopular opinions. 

(1) That is what an influencer does/is 

(2) I love SLGs too - except that some of mine (not all) seem to be almost as expensive as some bags. When I bought my first H wallet I understood why they were so expensive. 

(3) Though I like both brands, my usual style isn't really 'feminine' enough for typical things _either_ Chanel or Dior sell. I always chicken out. Though I love both brands, I generally prefer Saint Laurent's RTW and shoes/boots to Gucci's these days. Shame the quality is not as good as Gucci's.


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> The only thing I would argue with is that these are not unpopular opinions.
> 
> (1) That is what an influencer does/is
> 
> (2) I love SLGs too - except that some of mine (not all) seem to be almost as expensive as some bags. When I bought my first H wallet I understood why they were so expensive.
> 
> (3) Though I like both brands, my usual style isn't really 'feminine' enough for typical things _either_ Chanel or Dior sell. I always chicken out. Though I love both brands, I generally prefer Saint Laurent's RTW and shoes/boots to Gucci's these days. Shame the quality is not as good as Gucci's.



Same here for #3! I love Dior RTW (well, currently not as much, some are a little too Logo-y) but it does not fit my actual aesthetic (Does fit with my fantasy aesthetic haha) Agree, Saint Laurent's RTW quality can be a hit or a miss. If one has a good SA, they'll tell you what not to buy!


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Same here for #3! I love Dior RTW (well, currently not as much, some are a little too Logo-y) but it does not fit my actual aesthetic (Does fit with my fantasy aesthetic haha) Agree, Saint Laurent's RTW quality can be a hit or a miss. If one has a good SA, they'll tell you what not to buy!



I must say I have a lovely SA at Saint Laurent, she literally goes to the ends of the world for me so it's my mostly my fault because I'm stubborn, once I've made up my mind that I want something...

That's another unpopular opinion I agree with, too many logos at Dior - on almost everything.


----------



## papertiger

Another unpopular opinion: 

I would rather wear Nikes, Puma or Adidas than designer trainers/sneakers


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Another unpopular opinion:
> 
> I would rather wear Nikes, Puma or Adidas than designer trainers/sneakers



I’m right there with you! I’ll take my Vans over the two pairs of Gucci sneakers I have any day; waaaaay more comfortable.  (And I can buy about 10 pairs of Vans per one pair of Gucci sneakers, too!)


----------



## ctimec

Sneaker comments above inspired me. Here are mine:

1) Designer sneakers are so uncomfortable! They feel like dress shoes with a sneaker facade. Love my Tigers, converse, and vans.

2) Designer costume jewelry. Just a waste of money. Multiple pieces can easily add up to fine jewelry.

3) quartz watches by luxe houses. I’m an automatic/mechanical watch person and can’t do quartz. It’s unfortunate, because I love the look of so many, but I’m into the movements. I will seek a vintage mechanical watch by Cartier, for example, instead of a new quartz model if I want a certain look.

4) luxury influencers. They take the luxe out of luxury with the incessant unboxings and subsequent returns. There’s no luxury in that.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Yeah luxury pieces look great, (clothing-wise), but they're not very practical when working outside in rough location settings. For me it's North Face, Bocsh, MEC, Vessi, Blundstone, Fieldsheer, Wrightsocks... Stylish yet practical in extreme environments. 

I find it puzzling when crew members are wearing luxury labels yet they are freezing. Canada Goose is the exception.


----------



## Norm.Core

papertiger said:


> Another unpopular opinion:
> 
> I would rather wear Nikes, Puma or Adidas than designer trainers/sneakers


I’m the same. I wear Superstars, Airmax and Chucks as sneakers. My girlfriends are getting into designer sneakers (was at LV yesterday for a girls day out and the sneakers price points  were around $1.2-$1.5k.) Yikes!

Umm, thank you but it’s a hard no.


----------



## Kevinaxx

If everyone was really about quality over label and logos, the row would be more popular.


----------



## papertiger

makeupbyomar said:


> Yeah luxury pieces look great, (clothing-wise), but they're not very practical when working outside in rough location settings. For me it's North Face, Bocsh, MEC, Vessi, Blundstone, Fieldsheer, Wrightsocks... Stylish yet practical in extreme environments.
> 
> I find it puzzling when crew members are wearing luxury labels yet they are freezing. Canada Goose is the exception.



For me, when I'm 'my' mountain it's sheepskin (shearling) lining under waxed cotton and tweeds. Can't play around with extreme weather.


----------



## papertiger

ctimec said:


> 2) Designer costume jewelry. Just a waste of money. Multiple pieces can easily add up to fine jewelry.
> 3) quartz watches by luxe houses. I’m an automatic/mechanical watch person and can’t do quartz. It’s unfortunate, because I love the look of so many, but I’m into the movements. I will seek a vintage mechanical watch by Cartier, for example, instead of a new quartz model if I want a certain look.



While we are thinking about jewellery and watches:

a) Some designer fashion jewellery is the _same_ price as fine  .

b) A watchmaker taught me the difference between fashion watches and work-of-art timepieces when I was a teen. Then, it was a matter of telling the time, now I have a phone, it's vintage wind-up, an automatic, or my phone.

c) There are other jewellery brands other than Cartier, VCA and Tiffany - just saying 

d) Maybe I wrote this before, but I don't need a smartwatch to tell me my heart-rate, I can tell when it's too fast coz it'll be pumping out my chest and I'll be short of breath. I also don't need to know my steps because I walk everywhere and can calculate by MPH x time walked. Most info on these devices is worryingly approx. and sometimes inaccurate including oxygen in blood etc. If I really need to know, I'll check-in - to a hospital.


----------



## Cambriagh

Kiradris said:


> My unpopular (I think?) opinions:
> 
> 1.  Calling luxury bags "investments."  Aside from a few exceptions, they are not.  They are like new cars that depreciate the second they leave the lot (well, at least before Covid-shortage times).
> 
> 2. Bags sold on the second hand market generally aren't "deals", especially when you take into consideration such bad shape many of them are in.  I feel like a lot of luxury youtubers push Fashionphile (even if they're not sponsored) and the like as kind of a fiscally responsible shopping options for purchasing luxury goods.  Resellers are great in that you can find a bag you might have missed out on in the actual store in previous seasons, but generally speaking, you're better off buying directly from the store (if the piece is still available), than buying something that's only like 10% off on the resale market.



Ugh. “gently-used”


----------



## Avi G

I’m new to luxury shopping so I don’t know if this is unpopular opinion: not every product from a “luxury” brand is actually “luxury” in terms of quality + service.


----------



## maris.crane

I've already answered previously but I've been thinking of one this week: it's not a pre-requisite that your bag fits your phone - this is what pockets (especially in winter) or your cup-holder when driving are for . There's a place for the impractical micro bag (Jacquemus, Nano Boite Chapeau, Nano Hourglasses, Micro Square Vanity Cases). 

I need my purse or micro mini purse to hold my card case, and ID but everything else for me is gravy.


----------



## lovethybag

I have almost stopped. Bought myself 2 gorgeous and versatile Stella McCartney Falabella cross body bags and that’s me done. Was lucky to get my Lv, 3 Gucci, 2 YSL, and 2 ferragamo bags before they became even more stupidly expensive (2019-early 2020). Currently have a gross feeling about wearing popular designer styles out since so many people were financially ruined by COVID-19. I love my bags for the bag itself and not the logo, but it seems so tacky right now!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Alright this is more about luxury advertising and it might be a little controversial  but….

1.Stop hiring models with visible tattoos and piercings, missing teeth, surly faces and/or shaven heads. They look like they are on day release. It is not high fashion or glamorous at all.

2. This is actually part and parcel of: heritage houses please, please stop trying to be hypebeast streetwear brands. It is deeply embarrassing for everyone . 

3. This also falls under my thesis that models should be considerably more beautiful than the average.

4. I keep getting the Valentino makeup ad and it is driving me nuts. If you are going to have a guy in your ads at least do his make up properly. Don’t just stick some lipstick on him and call it a day. They just revealed how limited their skills are.

5. Why is diversity in shape and height limited to the women’s side of fashion? God forbid we ever see a short or stocky male model. 

6. That said there’s a reason the fashion industry was so resistant to plus models and it’s that they don’t suit elaborate runway outfits. Every plus model in a fashion show has to be put in a simpler outfit and they still usually look bad.


----------



## maris.crane

jelliedfeels said:


> Alright this is more about luxury advertising and it might be a little controversial  but….
> 
> 1.Stop hiring models with visible tattoos and piercings, missing teeth, surly faces and/or shaven heads. They look like they are on day release. It is not high fashion or glamorous at all.



I get that the models are supposed to be walking coat-hangers, but there’s an online stockist that does this (but at least they’re equal opportunity offenders: the male models also look _dereliiiiiiicteee_) and it can be a bit… distracting.


----------



## luxsal

My unpopular opinions:
1. I don't like buying bags from pre-loved market. I tried it and although it shows that the bag has lasted so long, the leather turned soft and malleable which was bothering me. I like my leathers fresh and somewhat stiff. It is hard to explain. But I prefer that the leathers get soft with my regular usage not someone else's. I know, it doesn't make sense. But this is my own personal preference. It was also driving me nuts that I was not the first owner and also kept thinking that someone else held it, kept in their house, etc. This is just me! It was bothering me and now I have decided not to buy preloved. Also the whole process of authentication was very stressful!
2. When youtubers post videos of 10 reasons not to buy a Chanel classic flap while holding a Chanel CF in their hands, I just roll my eyes. I agree the prices are ridiculous but these are luxury items and were not 'cheap' to begin with. It is everyone's own business and choice. Let people spend money how they want to, as long as they are comfortable and smart about their spending, it is none of your business.


----------



## coffee2go

Agree on lots on unpopular opinions mentioned above, and now adding mine:

- being dressed head to toe in a luxury RTW doesn’t mean being stylish, especially when there are too many logos.

-I’m tired of influencers saying “this is part of my job to buy these items, I don’t pressure you as viewers to buy so many luxury items”… c’mon, being part of influencer marketing world, you’re still influencing people in some way by your behavior. Also who needs a 10000th review of Chanel Flap, Hermès Kelly and so on… if you truly want to be of any use for your viewers, go for less mainstream luxury items, review what others haven’t seen already

- I’m also tired of every big blogger/influencer launching their own clothing/makeup/skincare line, you name it… We don’t need all these products just cause there is your name on it… also most of the times these products are cheaply made and have rather high price tags for a low quality made products…

- the amount of hauls, whether fast fashion or luxury… just makes me wonder how is it ever possible to achieve fashion sustainability when there is so much overconsumption.

- FOMO. Whether it’s price increases, brand collaborations, crazy discounts/Black Friday, social media hype,  wishlists or any “sold out” BS, we don’t have to feel pressured to buy any luxury item just because of FOMO. Luxury should be timeless. Not trendy, super hyped and so on. Luxury is about being able to afford something that will stand the test of time, high quality and craftsmanship… and there should be no rush in getting this coveted item. The service should be impeccable. Standing in a queue just to get inside the store and then rush to buy something, is not luxury experience to me.

- I also hate establishing a relationship with SA and much more enjoy online shopping. When I come to the store, I want to browse by myself and take a look at whatever catches my eye and not have to ask someone to show me all the colors, sizes and styles available. I enjoy the private experience of online shopping, I don’t have to interact with anyone expect the delivery guy, no rolling eyes, no sweet talk with SA… I don’t need anyone’s advice on how I wish to spend money I earned, and I don’t like to feel pressured by anyone to get something just ‘cause

- I’m tired of the amount of fashion shows and the whole influencers charade of going in for the fittings, getting to the fashion show, sitting in  front rows and so on. I enjoyed much more when there was no live audience during COVID restrictions and brands were doing mini fashion movies, much more exciting than poor models walking the runway in front of this “circus”…

- overall, I miss good old days when fashion, especially luxury fashion was going at a slower pace. I have no idea how designers are able to create so many collections a year, one just doesn’t have enough time to digest one collection as something new already pops up… it feels like a very high pressure job, and not much space for true creativity as the main goal for any fashion business is driving sales… so we have MGC at Dior copy pasting same silhouettes again and again


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> Standing in a queue just to get inside the store and then rush to buy something, is not luxury experience to me.



This. Luxury houses are blaming COVID mitigations for this sales model (and many are saying it’s here to stay), but I disagree. Louis Vuitton was taking names on an iPad and making customers wait for the next available SA long before COVID hit; it‘s just gotten worse with capacity limits, etc. Once you finally do get help, SAs try to push the most expensive items on you because their numbers depend on it. This is not a luxury buying experience. Instead it feels more like a used car experience.


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> This. Luxury houses are blaming COVID mitigations for this sales model (and many are saying it’s here to stay), but I disagree. Louis Vuitton was taking names on an iPad and making customers wait for the next available SA long before COVID hit; it‘s just gotten worse with capacity limits, etc. Once you finally do get help, SAs try to push the most expensive items on you because their numbers depend on it. This is not a luxury buying experience. Instead it feels more like a used car experience.



Agree, I remember one of my first experiences at an LV store pre-covid, maybe around 2016?. I don't believe there was a line at the time, but I was assigned an SA to help me with my potential purchases. I was interested in the key pouches (so nothing big) and she showed them to me. While I was looking at one of them (keep in mind, I was new to LV and wasn't sure if I wanted the item or not), the SA looked at me and said: "So are you going to buy it or not?" in a somewhat impatient tone. And that put me off, so I said no thank you and just walked out.
I understand the pressure in the industry, and the item I was looking at wasn't going to give great commission if any at all, but that was not a luxury experience.


----------



## DME

lill_canele said:


> Agree, I remember one of my first experiences at an LV store pre-covid, maybe around 2016?. I don't believe there was a line at the time, but I was assigned an SA to help me with my potential purchases. I was interested in the key pouches (so nothing big) and she showed them to me. While I was looking at one of them (keep in mind, I was new to LV and wasn't sure if I wanted the item or not), the SA looked at me and said: "So are you going to buy it or not?" in a somewhat impatient tone. And that put me off, so I said no thank you and just walked out.
> I understand the pressure in the industry, and the item I was looking at wasn't going to give great commission if any at all, but that was not a luxury experience.



What they don’t seem to understand is that an early, small purchase and a favorable experience can be a long term relationship with a lot of spend in the making. This kind of attitude is so shortsighted!


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> What they don’t seem to understand is that an early, small purchase and a favorable experience can be a long term relationship with a lot of spend in the making. This kind of attitude is so shortsighted!



Could not agree more! 
When I was in college, I walked into the Burberry and Dior store and had the most lovely experiences there even though I could not afford anything and was never going to buy anything. Same with Saint Laurent a little later down the line.
Fast forward to today, I am a loyal (or I like to think, haha) client of all 3 luxury houses. I have a wonderful relationship with all my SAs, and, the rest is history. (cus that's where my money went haha)


----------



## DME

lill_canele said:


> Could not agree more!
> When I was in college, I walked into the Burberry and Dior store and had the most lovely experiences there even though I could not afford anything and was never going to buy anything. Same with Saint Laurent a little later down the line.
> Fast forward to today, I am a loyal (or I like to think, haha) client of all 3 luxury houses. I have a wonderful relationship with all my SAs, and, the rest is history. (cus that's where my money went haha)



It’s funny you mention Burberry since that’s the luxury house where I feel I have received the best service in recent years! I purchased a trench at the flagship in London in 2019 and the entire experience was exactly as you would hope. And I have an SA in Las Vegas who has been nothing short of exceptional. These positive experiences have made me more and more inclined to shop Burberry and go a long way toward cementing my loyalty to the brand.


----------



## coffee2go

DME said:


> What they don’t seem to understand is that an early, small purchase and a favorable experience can be a long term relationship with a lot of spend in the making. This kind of attitude is so shortsighted!



I’ve been always wondering why so many people keep buying Chanel when most of the time unless you’re VIC you’re treated quite bad at Chanel in my experience. No aftercare for bags, no repair for fashion jewelry and so on. Basically your paying crazy money for stuff that is going to break sooner or later and not receive any afterservice for your purchase.


----------



## 880

I won’t purchase anything if I’m not well treated (that goes for bags, RTW or fine jewelry)

I’m not a VIP at chanel, but I started shopping RTW in 2001 (back when I started, only one or two pieces) and I stuck to the same location, same lovely SA for my purchases. After she left, I took a long hiatus of some years, but  I’ve been treated well since then (chanel apparently keeps track of their customers former purchase history).

I have had the worst service at LV and at Burberry though, and I cannot understand why people shop there  It is a mystery that customer service can vary so widely.

as for Hermes abroad, tourists seemed to be soundly ignored throughout various Italian boutiques (even though I wasn’t looking at bags, but RTW and fine jewelry), so I’ve made a decision to stick to my home boutique. 

VCA and Bulgari were both lovely to me as a tourist, which made me understand how much better customer service can be in fine jewelry (it’s obviously harder to sell at certain price points)


----------



## meowkittycat

I've never been huge on luxe but I have to agree with Dior>Chanel and Mock croc>real croc (the pores of the leather creep me out).
The pandemic has affect luxury shopping in a big way. I am reluctant to let go of my money with higher prices and without the luxury experience. It's a lose-lose situation. Go to the boutique but wait in line to get in, and sometimes that's a long wait. That removes you from the luxury experience. Online? You don't get to feel the product for yourself and assess before you purchase. What is luxe anymore?

Speaking of which, if none of the luxury houses offer anything fresh, more power to the contemporary brands.

The Bey and Jay-Z Tiffany campaign: I think it's stale. It's yet another celebrity endorsement and I don't actually know what the Basquiat had to do with Tiffany. What do I know about art? Are people actually buying Tiffany's because they're responding well to the Not Your Mother's campaign, or are they buying it because of the nostalgia of the 90s/00s?


----------



## maris.crane

meowkittycat said:


> *The Bey and Jay-Z Tiffany campaign: I think it's stale. *It's yet another celebrity endorsement and I don't actually know what the Basquiat had to do with Tiffany. What do I know about art? Are people actually buying Tiffany's because they're responding well to the Not Your Mother's campaign, or are they buying it because of the nostalgia of the 90s/00s?



I hope this doesn't sound... erm, rude. But the idea of Beyonce humming or singing along to _Moon River_ a few years after we all heard about_ Lemonade_ and Jay Z has admitted to his own transgressions, I find it an... odd choice when I presume it's supposed to be about selling us a glamourous love story. 

Like, when I think great love Jay and Bey are not the first two celebrities that come to mind.


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> I won’t purchase anything if I’m not well treated (that goes for bags, RTW or fine jewelry)
> 
> I’m not a VIP at chanel, but I started shopping RTW in 2001 (back when I started, only one or two pieces) and I stuck to the same location, same lovely SA for my purchases. After she left, I took a long hiatus of some years, but  I’ve been treated well since then (chanel apparently keeps track of their customers former purchase history).
> 
> I have had the worst service at LV and at Burberry though, and I cannot understand why people shop there  It is a mystery that customer service can vary so widely.
> 
> as for Hermes abroad, tourists seemed to be soundly ignored throughout various Italian boutiques (even though I wasn’t looking at bags, but RTW and fine jewelry), so I’ve made a decision to stick to my home boutique.
> 
> VCA and Bulgari were both lovely to me as a tourist, which made me understand how much better customer service can be in fine jewelry (it’s obviously harder to sell at certain price points)



You make a good point (though it's probably a common opinion and not an unpopular opinion haha), that it's disappointing to find inconsistencies in service for luxury brands. When they should probably be the same overall.  

Speaking of Hermes, I have not been to Hermes abroad but for my local Hermes I stepped in for the first time in 2 years earlier this year and to my surprise they actually remembered me! And I barely bought anything from them before that haha. Though they still send me items in the mail, but I find that pretty generic for luxury brands overall. They could have looked up my purchase history before my appointment, haha, who knows! But I appreciate the local SA's (or now my SA haha) thoughtfulness and service!


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> I’ve been always wondering why so many people keep buying Chanel when most of the time unless you’re VIC you’re treated quite bad at Chanel in my experience.



In my local Chanel boutique, the security guard watching the door treats me better than the SAs (and he remembers me every time). The SAs barely glance up. Hmmm…

I get better service with my regular SAs at the four stores where I have them (all in Las Vegas, and I don’t even live there!). The only problem with this is not every store has the same stock and having to make an appointment takes all the spontaneity out of shopping. Sometimes I like to wander around and see what speaks to me, despite my typical planner tendencies. Hard to do when you’re locked in to a specific store at a specific hour…


----------



## DME

880 said:


> It is a mystery that customer service can vary so widely.



I know, right? One would hope this wouldn’t be the case, but it is - and it’s frustrating.


----------



## jelliedfeels

maris.crane said:


> I hope this doesn't sound... erm, rude. But the idea of Beyonce humming or singing along to _Moon River_ a few years after we all heard about_ Lemonade_ and Jay Z has admitted to his own transgressions, I find it an... odd choice when I presume it's supposed to be about selling us a glamourous love story.
> 
> Like, when I think great love Jay and Bey are not the first two celebrities that come to mind.


You know I’d forgot he cheated on her but I agree I’ve always seen it as more of a business relationship.

I do think it is hard for famous women to find an equal partner though. Bey’s done well going with someone who is rich and business savvy rather than a golddigger like Britney and Jlo or a total scumbag like Nicki did.

On luxury shopping, I think most perfumes in the ‘exclusifs’ style lines are not up to much and certainly not premium quality and they should concentrate on the quality of their pillar releases if they feel the cash cow isn’t paying like it used to. There’s a reason indie houses are flourishing despite their price points.


----------



## louise_elouise

I feel like with Instagram, many people doing luxury shopping have lost their true creative spark. 

I can’t tell you how many pics I’ve seen of people with Hermes and VCA, or a Chanel bag with an armful of Cartier love bangles. Yes these items are beautiful but if you have that much money (assuming it’s all real) put it towards something else?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

My unpopular opinions about luxury: 

- No, you don’t “work” with your SA to buy your bag. It’s not a working relationship. If you buy a bag, they most likely receive a commission, so they are “working” for themselves, not you.

- No, you don’t need to feel pressured to buy a bag just because you’re offered (FOMO). What is meant to be yours will eventually come.

- Handbags aren’t investment in a financial sense because there’s very little profit in return.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

AntiqueShopper said:


> My unpopular opinion deals with the following idea:  “People should dress up a little to go luxury shopping.  You will get better service.” I used to do this in hopes to be treated better.  So I would take out my nicest shirts, designer jeans, my fanciest jewelry and designer bag to go into the store.  However now I wear my $10 Gap t-shirts, $4O Gap jeans, whatever jewelry I have on and don’t change my bag.  I wear my regular clothes.  If the store doesn’t want to help me because I’m not dressed as nicely as they would like then it is their loss.



Exactly, totally agree! And that’s what I have always been doing. Why do I need to dress up and impress the staff in order to buy something? As a customer, I shouldn’t be “begging” or hoping the staff would take my money.

That’s also why Kelly or Birkin is never and will never be on my wishlist. I am against the idea of building a purchase history to be “offered” a bag… after all, they are just bags.

I have clothing from UNIQLO to Burberry trench coat. Not everything needs to be brand name.


----------



## leechiyong

PineappleMinnie said:


> Exactly, totally agree! And that’s what I have always been doing. Why do I need to dress up and impress the staff in order to buy something? As a customer, I shouldn’t be “begging” or hoping the staff would take my money.


Agreed.  I like buying from stores who are willing to help me because I'm a customer, not because I dressed up.  There are wonderful SAs out there and it's a lot easier to determine who they are if they don't judge me for my outfit.

Another thing I do is try to spend the amount in the range of what most of my trips will be.  If they don't want to make the effort initially without me tripling my spend, I know it won't be worth either of our time to pursue things further.  This is part of the reason I started shopping more frequently with Hermes.  I enjoy being able to get a scarf and SLG without my SA pushing a bag on me.  She'll make suggestions of items I might like, but I've never had an issue declining.  It strikes a good balance with me.


----------



## 880

social media hype and online shopping may be convenient tools for brands, but they are the antithesis of true luxury


----------



## chilipepper_96

I don’t understand people who have their mind set on one thing but end up settling for another item just because the original item isn’t available. For example, I see some posts where the OP says they really want a monogram Pochette Métis but bought an empreinte one because they didn’t want to wait even longer for the monogram. That doesn’t make sense to me. Unless you’re getting a killer deal, I don’t see why you’d spend thousands to settle. But then again, I have never shopped at Hermès.


----------



## jelliedfeels

chilipepper_96 said:


> I don’t understand people who have their mind set on one thing but end up settling for another item just because the original item isn’t available. For example, I see some posts where the OP says they really want a monogram Pochette Métis but bought an empreinte one because they didn’t want to wait even longer for the monogram. That doesn’t make sense to me. Unless you’re getting a killer deal, I don’t see why you’d spend thousands to settle. But then again, I have never shopped at Hermès.


You are making a lot of sense here 
I myself have found I buy the compromise then I’m checking for the thing I wanted in the first place a few months down the line.

unpopular opinion(?)Burberry’s aesthetic is too limited to ever make a splash in clothing.
If they really want to expand they need to be ready to let an extremely creative designer do their own thing and abandon the trench coat and beige plaid blueprint like phoebe philo at Celine.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I feel we all becoming carbon copies with a Chanel flap, Cartier love bracelet, and VCA necklace due to influencers. I hope we all buy what we like and not what's popular.


----------



## etoile de mer

monet_notthepainter said:


> I feel we all becoming carbon copies with a Chanel flap, Cartier love bracelet, and VCA necklace due to influencers. I hope we all buy what we like and not what's popular.



I agree, and like you, I hope everyone buys what they absolutely love. I've never felt compelled to buy things just because they are popular. I buy clothing and jewelry that match my aesthetic, and generally prefer that they are less recognizable. I've always had strong feelings about what I like, but have known people that are truly unsure and don't feel confident in making choices. I do find it interesting that so many people want many of the same luxury items!


----------



## CrazyCool01

monet_notthepainter said:


> I feel we all becoming carbon copies with a Chanel flap, Cartier love bracelet, and VCA necklace due to influencers. I hope we all buy what we like and not what's popular.


So true ! Luxury these days is about building a collection with classic/popular items from these  luxury houses .. because that is what we are brainwashed to believe ..

But the problem is these influencers who preach this “mantra” sell their collection and move onto building next


----------



## Sunshine mama

floatinglili said:


> My thoughts:
> 1. Luxury shopping is mostly about status - mass produced status if we are honest - and not so much about individuality, personal taste or style.
> (Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!)
> 
> 2.Luxury shopping is not the same deep creative process as creative design. When I hear the common phrase ‘working with’ a sales assistant I smile a little. Spending money is not a job in the creative field - it’s the fun part. Or has personal curation via luxury spending actually become that? It all seems so serious.


Love your point #2 comment!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

The true determination of luxury is how the store treats you when you are not buying something.

Especially with aftermarket service. Tiffany’s little room, with chairs, reproductions of iconic gouache art, and your jewelry on velvet trays as it’s whisked away to jewelry spa is my gold standard.


----------



## ILP

1) Handbags aren’t investments. Buy a bag because you love it. 
2) Chanel keeps raising their prices to make themselves more exclusive (and for profit) but nothing seems less exclusive than a brand that makes up a quarter of the bags listed on resale websites. It feels like everyone has them and is trying to get rid of them. 
3) I’ve stopped buying “it” bags. A bag feels very unspecial when I see it over and over and over again.


----------



## ctimec

To quote Hermès, true luxury is that which can be repaired. Slow fashion to the nth, in other words. If a brand won’t even assess or attempt to repair an item, is it luxury? Not talking about a bag or fine jewelry piece so badly damaged it’s beyond repair (run over by a truck, for example), but lifelong wear and tear issues that occur. A brand that will take in your object for repair, which looks after the life the of the object, that is true luxury.


----------



## lill_canele

Haha, just thought of one earlier. (Not sure of this is an unpopular opinion or just plain taboo on a forum like this lol.)

The best shopping hack is to just not buy anything  .
Don't get me wrong, I *love *to shop. And who doesn't like a good deal or sale. 
But to be honest, I save the most money when I decide not to buy at all!


----------



## Lovebargain1

lill_canele said:


> Haha, just thought of one earlier. (Not sure of this is an unpopular opinion or just plain taboo on a forum like this lol.)
> 
> The best shopping hack is to just not buy anything  .
> Don't get me wrong, I *love *to shop. And who doesn't like a good deal or sale.
> But to be honest, I save the most money when I decide not to buy at all!


With all these robbery news, perhaps it is time to call a pause to luxury buying


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> The true determination of luxury is how the store treats you when you are not buying something.
> 
> Especially with aftermarket service. Tiffany’s little room, with chairs, reproductions of iconic gouache art, and your jewelry on velvet trays as it’s whisked away to jewelry spa is my gold standard.


+1000


----------



## TinyB

lill_canele said:


> Haha, just thought of one earlier. (Not sure of this is an unpopular opinion or just plain taboo on a forum like this lol.)
> 
> The best shopping hack is to just not buy anything  .
> Don't get me wrong, I *love *to shop. And who doesn't like a good deal or sale.
> But to be honest, I save the most money when I decide not to buy at all!


This is what I tell myself whenever I'm about to place an order during a sale/promotion  I definitely saved a lot of money haha


----------



## Christofle

I don’t know if this is is an unpopular opinion…

But the luxury experience needs to include personalized one to one service, quick and prompt replies and above all the ability to modify the item in question according to one’s whimsy.


----------



## Ahardiva

Vintage Leather said:


> The true determination of luxury is how the store treats you when you are not buying something.
> 
> Especially with aftermarket service. Tiffany’s little room, with chairs, reproductions of iconic gouache art, and your jewelry on velvet trays as it’s whisked away to jewelry spa is my gold standard.



Oh yes this is a good point about Tiffany! I remember wandering into the store in the Dubai Mall a couple of years ago just to browse. I tried on a couple of rings but didn’t purchase anything. Coincidentally I was wearing a pair of silver Tiffany earrings that I wear a lot and the SA noticed and asked if I wanted her to clean them for me. I was really surprised but said yes so she put them on a velvet tray, took them away, polished them and then I went on my way without buying anything. Incredible service and an example of a true luxury experience.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> I don’t know if this is is an unpopular opinion…
> 
> But the luxury experience needs to include personalized one to one service, quick and prompt replies and above all the ability to modify the item in question according to one’s whimsy.


This!!!


----------



## SDC2003

What a great thread with so many great points. I also will not buy designer sneakers and would rather purchase Nike or another brand for functionality. Most designer sneakers are ugly imo and just enormous and loud.

I also think the luxury experience needs to be luxurious which brings me to my unpopular opinion which is unless someone has a special sa or are vip or some celebrity, the H shopping experience for the most part is not luxury and is completely dysfunctional and think it’s madness when people try to maintain what really seems to be an abusive relationship. 

There’s a psychology today article that discusses the H relationship being akin to a psychopathic and narcissistic relationship. (Though weirdly the writer gives credit to H saying there’s some social benefit bc clients get bags but are they really getting bags? Everyone knows it’s been an extremely tough couple years for offers.) The article also goes over a study of mice who are given treats when they pull a lever. The test found that when the mice weren’t consistently given treats they pulled the lever more. The article notes that the more negative the treatment the stronger the bond versus a positive interaction.

One could argue that H clients are just like these mice constantly and desperately pulling the lever with the hopes of a bag or additional bag offers. It seems they regularly put up with non responsive sas and weirdly also excuse the behavior stating oh it’s bc they’re so busy and overwhelmed. Maybe but is that really an excuse when some clients are spending tens of thousands to acquire a quota bag in annual spend? I can’t imagine H is not fully aware of communication issues which are regularly posted here on tpf. Why don’t they hire more sas? Could this be part of H strategy in client management?

Notwithstanding the poor treatment when the client hears from the sa or is offered a non quota item that wasn’t even requested like a pave Birkin pendant or rodeo or some exotic item the client gushes about her H fairy and how wonderful the sa is. All prior negative treatment is suddenly forgiven. Others even though they’ve spent and spent and haven’t seen any offers go out of their way to buy treats for their sa. Does it make sense to offer rewards to an when there’s been no offer or responsiveness? And how often does H send its non vip clients any gifts? I’ve seen other luxury brands like vca or Cartier or Dior or Tiffany send clients gifts without anywhere near as much spend as Hermes. 

Luxury isn’t just about well made items it is also about the experience. It’s about client service and positive interactions. H isn’t the only brand that makes high quality leather goods. Sure historically Birkin and kellys have been known to be the most desired but is it bc they’re so well made or is part of the reason the exclusivity and the mind games H has created.

I imagine H popularity will only continue to increase over the coming years. Social media profiles who show off their boutique acquisitions have only made the desire stronger for the many H mice. (Although I do question the veracity and source of quite a few of these acquisitions.) The question is whether the mice will ever wake up and recognize that these bags are just bags at the end of the day. Irl most people including the very rich don’t even carry these bags and paying a brand to continue to treat one poorly is probably not mentally/psychologically healthy.


----------



## ILP

SDC2003 said:


> What a great thread with so many great points. I also will not buy designer sneakers and would rather purchase Nike or another brand for functionality. Most designer sneakers are ugly imo and just enormous and loud.
> 
> I also think the luxury experience needs to be luxurious which brings me to my unpopular opinion which is unless someone has a special sa or are vip or some celebrity, the H shopping experience for the most part is not luxury and is completely dysfunctional and think it’s madness when people try to maintain what really seems to be an abusive relationship.
> 
> There’s a psychology today article that discusses the H relationship being akin to a psychopathic and narcissistic relationship. (Though weirdly the writer gives credit to H saying there’s some social benefit bc clients get bags but are they really getting bags? Everyone knows it’s been an extremely tough couple years for offers.) The article also goes over a study of mice who are given treats when they pull a lever. The test found that when the mice weren’t consistently given treats they pulled the lever more. The article notes that the more negative the treatment the stronger the bond versus a positive interaction.
> 
> One could argue that H clients are just like these mice constantly and desperately pulling the lever with the hopes of a bag or additional bag offers. It seems they regularly put up with non responsive sas and weirdly also excuse the behavior stating oh it’s bc they’re so busy and overwhelmed. Maybe but is that really an excuse when some clients are spending tens of thousands to acquire a quota bag in annual spend? I can’t imagine H is not fully aware of communication issues which are regularly posted here on tpf. Why don’t they hire more sas? Could this be part of H strategy in client management?
> 
> Notwithstanding the poor treatment when the client hears from the sa or is offered a non quota item that wasn’t even requested like a pave Birkin pendant or rodeo or some exotic item the client gushes about her H fairy and how wonderful the sa is. All prior negative treatment is suddenly forgiven. Others even though they’ve spent and spent and haven’t seen any offers go out of their way to buy treats for their sa. Does it make sense to offer rewards to an when there’s been no offer or responsiveness? And how often does H send its non vip clients any gifts? I’ve seen other luxury brands like vca or Cartier or Dior or Tiffany send clients gifts without anywhere near as much spend as Hermes.
> 
> Luxury isn’t just about well made items it is also about the experience. It’s about client service and positive interactions. H isn’t the only brand that makes high quality leather goods. Sure historically Birkin and kellys have been known to be the most desired but is it bc they’re so well made or is part of the reason the exclusivity and the mind games H has created.
> 
> I imagine H popularity will only continue to increase over the coming years. Social media profiles who show off their boutique acquisitions have only made the desire stronger for the many H mice. (Although I do question the veracity and source of quite a few of these acquisitions.) The question is whether the mice will ever wake up and recognize that these bags are just bags at the end of the day. Irl most people including the very rich don’t even carry these bags and paying a brand to continue to treat one poorly is probably not mentally/psychologically healthy.


Very interesting article and summary.  And you are absolutely right…the experience needs to be just as luxurious.  H plays mind games to make you feel special for acquiring one of their bags but makes you feel very unspecial throughout the process.


----------



## Helventara

I hope this opinion fits here as this is not an unpopular opinion on Hermes but on shopping in Hermes.  But hopefully it applies to other luxury shoppings too. Here goes: 

Affordability seems to be an ignored concept these days. When one decides to play at Hermes or Chanel level from the store, there has to be a certain ammunition to be had or else, it’s just out of your league. Even then, one can be easily outspend by millions of others on the planets.

Why get upset over prices? It is what it is until one decides it’s no longer affordable / makes sense according to one's financial circumstances.
Why accuse SA of using you to squeeze more sales when you allow it?  It’s their job to make sales. Why stress over price increases and wish that SAs clue you before the increase?  Either it’s within reach, or not. Why accuse Hermes of catering only to the VVVVVIPs?   That’s their bread and butter. If we’re not in it, nothing personal. 

I guess it’s harder to accept all that in the social media age when everyone and their grandmas do endless YT unboxing.


----------



## 880

.


----------



## slytheringirl

My unpopular opinion (maybe not so unpopular?):

Buying a popular/“it” item knowing full well you’re going to get rid of it once it’s considered “over”/outdated is a waste of money. People should buy what they genuinely like and can see themselves using/wearing long term because it fits their personal style.


----------



## quackedup

Ahardiva said:


> Oh yes this is a good point about Tiffany! I remember wandering into the store in the Dubai Mall a couple of years ago just to browse. I tried on a couple of rings but didn’t purchase anything. Coincidentally I was wearing a pair of silver Tiffany earrings that I wear a lot and the SA noticed and asked if I wanted her to clean them for me. I was really surprised but said yes so she put them on a velvet tray, took them away, polished them and then I went on my way without buying anything. Incredible service and an example of a true luxury experience.



Most jewellers (if not all) will clean your jewellery for you (even if you didn't buy the all the items you want to get cleaned from them)
Tiffany doesn't really exhibit anything that luxurious in after care in the jewellery world.


----------



## inverved

SDC2003 said:


> I also will not buy designer sneakers and would rather purchase Nike or another brand for functionality. Most designer sneakers are ugly imo and just enormous and loud.



Have to agree here. I've had this sudden realisation over the last few days that I can't do designer sneakers either. I thought I could keep wearing them as my outfits are usually solid colours of black and/or navy, but the sneakers I have are just too loud for me, not because of the colours, but because of the logos. It's all a bit much. Once my consigner opens up again in the New Year, the three pairs I have will be handed in. Last time I saw my consigner, I said that I was done with my decluttering (over a two year span with multiple drop-offs), but it looks like I have a bit more to give, still. I'm hoping this is the end of it though.

From now on, if I want to inject colour into an otherwise ordinary outfit, I will wear a scarf instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

slytheringirl said:


> My unpopular opinion (maybe not so unpopular?):
> 
> Buying a popular/“it” item knowing full well you’re going to get rid of it once it’s considered “over”/outdated is a waste of money. People should buy what they genuinely like and can see themselves using/wearing long term because it fits their personal style.


I actually run the other way from "it" bags.
But if I happen to own an "it" bag, then it is because I love it, and no amount of convincing will make me believe it's  outdated.  
I mean,  how can anything I own be outdated???


----------



## slytheringirl

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually run the other way from "it" bags.
> But if I happen to own an "it" bag, then it is because I love it, and no amount of convincing will make me believe it's  outdated.
> I mean,  how can anything I own be outdated???



Yes!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I don’t know if it’s an unpopular opinion, but from what I’m seeing in luxury hauls/unboxings, a lot of the luxury brands no longer put the care into manufacturing their products that they used to. Even some of the higher end luxury bag designers seem to have turned into fast fashion brands. If someone is spending thousands of pounds on a product, that product should be perfect - having said that, I think that goes for any item you buy new, not just luxury! Going by the unboxings I watch, I’m seeing more and more shoddy craftsmanship, and that’s shameful. I understand that there will be mistakes, but nowadays I’m seeing bad craftsmanship way too often.
Also totally agree with mocktail that the term ‘need’ when applied to luxury rubs me up the wrong way… and that makes me a hypocrite as it‘s definitely a term I have used in the past!
What we need are things like a roof over our heads, food, water, access to healthcare and medicine if necessary, to be warm in winter, and to be clothed and shod. We do not ‘need’ a £10,000 bag anymore than we ‘need’ jewellery! Don’t get me wrong, if we have the money to buy something we want that‘s fantastic; but wants and needs are two completely different things.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hurrem1001 said:


> I don’t know if it’s an unpopular opinion, but from what I’m seeing in luxury hauls/unboxings, a lot of the luxury brands no longer put the care into manufacturing their products like they used to. Even some of the higher end luxury bag designers seem to have turned into fast fashion brands. If someone is spending thousands of pounds on a product, that product should be perfect. Going by the unboxings I watch, I’m seeing more and more shoddy craftsmanship, and that’s shameful. I understand that there will be mistakes, but I’m seeing them more and more often.
> Also totally agree with mocktail that the term ‘need’ when applied to luxury rubs me up the wrong way… and that makes me a hypocrite as it‘s definitely a term I have used in the past!
> What we need are things like a roof over our heads, food, water, access to healthcare and medicine if necessary, to be warm in winter, and to be clothed and shod. We do not ‘need’ a £10,000 bag anymore than we ‘need’ jewellery! Don’t get me wrong, if we have the money to buy something we want that‘s fantastic; but wants and needs are two completely different things.


I agree with everything you said!  I think it's actually a popular opinion, unless I'm mistaken. 
I use the word "need" too, but I  personally  don't  mean it  literally.  I say it to mean that I really really really really want it. Maybe others use it this way too? But what do I know about other's thoughts!


----------



## krittershops

With the rise of crazy logos I have been exploring more subtle designer items. I miss the days of quiet luxury.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with everything you said!  I think it's actually a popular opinion, unless I'm mistaken.
> I use the word "need" too, but I  personally  don't  mean it  literally.  I say it to mean that I really really really really want it. Maybe others use it this way too? But what do I know about other's thoughts!



Lolz, yes! That’s exactly the way I used to use the word ‘need’!


----------



## totally

Not really an opinion, but does anyone actually READ the Chanel, Dior, LV, etc. coffee table books? Most of the time it feels like people get the books purely for the logo on the spine, not for the contents...which is hilarious


----------



## lill_canele

totally said:


> Not really an opinion, but does anyone actually READ the Chanel, Dior, LV, etc. coffee table books? Most of the time it feels like people get the books purely for the logo on the spine, not for the contents...which is hilarious



haha I do, I only have 2 books though, YSL and Alexander McQueen. 2 designers who I really love the RTW.
The other “books” are more like collection look books aka picture books. Though the Hermes ones always give a little info on history and terminology which is nice to read from time to time


----------



## jelliedfeels

This is an unpopular opinion but the decline in aftercare and customer service is inevitable because the brand wants hard-nosed sellers who will tell you ‘it’s normal for the chain to snap after two years stop complaining’ because ultimately it can save them money. They are probably doing everything they can to get rid of your favourite SA who is always generous and replace them with Mr pushy. It is meant to be retail but it seems more and more like _Death of a Salesman._

My other opinion is I feel bad when I read lambskin or calfskin because of the age of the animals. I do not however feel an ounce of sympathy for the crocodiles hermes are killing because they are the most terrifying creatures known to man. I feel more sorry for the people who have to live in a 20mile radius of a farm full of vicious killing machines.

Also, let’s just say it, Jane Birkin was an absolutely bizarre choice to name your bag after. I get what she’s meant to symbolise from a marketing angle but I still think she’s a poor choice


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with everything you said!  I think it's actually a popular opinion, unless I'm mistaken.
> I use the word "need" too, but I  personally  don't  mean it  literally.  I say it to mean that I really really really really want it. Maybe others use it this way too? But what do I know about other's thoughts!


Same.  I use it in a tongue and cheek way to acknowledge my irrational want for something and only if I have a sense the audience will understand it’s hyperbolic, like with DH or tPF.


----------



## floatinglili

leechiyong said:


> Same.  I use it in a tongue and cheek way to acknowledge my irrational want for something and only if I have a sense the audience will understand it’s hyperbolic, like with DH or tPF.


But… I ‘need’ beauty and refinement in my life. Otherwise I’m just pushing through slop if you know what I mean. Beauty and culture is a need lol!


----------



## 880

totally said:


> Not really an opinion, but does anyone actually READ the Chanel, Dior, LV, etc. coffee table books? Most of the time it feels like people get the books purely for the logo on the spine, not for the contents...which is hilarious


yes I do   I’d rather not buy a coffee table book that I don’t want to read. I loved dior designer of dreams especially. And, sometimes just leafing through the book gives me inspiration re shopping my own closet or a direction I want to take my style into next. And, some book contents also encourage me not to compromise on whatever is currently out there.


----------



## 880

880 said:


> yes I do   I’d rather not buy a coffee table book that I don’t want to read. I loved dior designer of dreams especially. And, sometimes just leafing through the book gives me inspiration re shopping my own closet or a direction I want to take my style into next. And, some book contents also encourage me not to compromise on whatever is currently out there.


One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it  

in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)









						The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
					

In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest




					www.lensculture.com


----------



## Liberté

880 said:


> One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it
> 
> in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
> 
> 
> In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lensculture.com


Love this! This conversation reminds me to dust off my old Fruits paperback.


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it
> 
> in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
> 
> 
> In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lensculture.com



Thank you for sharing!  Wow, I love the lensculture website, too!


----------



## totally

880 said:


> One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it
> 
> in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
> 
> 
> In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lensculture.com



I didn't realize they were making a coffee table book about sapeurs! I remember watching a documentary about them on Youtube a long time ago.


----------



## Jadex-37

The purpose of luxury shopping is to fulfill people's ego.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it
> 
> in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
> 
> 
> In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lensculture.com





880 said:


> One of the coffee table books I have been meaning to get is about Les Sapeurs. No sure if this is the specific one yet, as I want to do more research into it
> 
> in case anyone is interested as it does pertain to the less popular pursuit of sartorial luxury (not the fashion branded luxury more prevalent on TPF)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sapeurs of Brazzaville - Photographs and text by Tariq Zaidi | LensCulture
> 
> 
> In the Republic of the Congo, stylish individuals piece together vibrant and sophisticated outfits that function as a form of colonial resistance, social activism and peaceful protest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lensculture.com


Hugo Jacomet has some pretty interesting sartorial based books. (Italian Gentleman, Parisian Gentleman, etc…)


----------



## dove221

Love coffee table books- I have a bunch and they seem to catch attention when folks come to visit. I also have some upstairs in my room as well and I find them inspirational as well as so interesting. 

This may have been mentioned, but I find it crazy when people where designer head to toe. I was out one day and saw a woman wearing a Burberry shirt- with matching bag, sunnies, shoes, belt. It was totally crazy to me but she seemed to think it was a good idea. I have seen others do this with LV and Gucci as well but maybe missing the sunnies. Maybe this is just a popular thing and I am being unpopular?


----------



## lill_canele

dove221 said:


> Love coffee table books- I have a bunch and they seem to catch attention when folks come to visit. I also have some upstairs in my room as well and I find them inspirational as well as so interesting.
> 
> This may have been mentioned, but I find it crazy when people where designer head to toe. I was out one day and saw a woman wearing a Burberry shirt- with matching bag, sunnies, shoes, belt. It was totally crazy to me but she seemed to think it was a good idea. I have seen others do this with LV and Gucci as well but maybe missing the sunnies. Maybe this is just a popular thing and I am being unpopular?



Hahaha, that reminds me "back in the day"(well, people still do this now, just not as much) where young international students wore their Gucci or LV tracksuits, Christian Louboutin sneakers, an MCM backpack, oh gosh, my eyes ....
But that's kind of a trend for them, they later grow out of it. Still wear designer of course, but not as crazy.

I will say there are some people I know who don't really have an idea of what to wear (it's not that they have bad taste, i think they never really developed their own style or fashion tastes) so that when they bought clothes, they prefer to buy it as a set or from one designer, because everything would go together...or should theoretically....
In China it is very common to sell certain pieces as a set, almost like a suit set, and it's very convenient.

But going back to your point, yes, total overkill, and pretty cringey to me haha.


----------



## Christofle

dove221 said:


> Love coffee table books- I have a bunch and they seem to catch attention when folks come to visit. I also have some upstairs in my room as well and I find them inspirational as well as so interesting.
> 
> This may have been mentioned, but I find it crazy when people where designer head to toe. I was out one day and saw a woman wearing a Burberry shirt- with matching bag, sunnies, shoes, belt. It was totally crazy to me but she seemed to think it was a good idea. I have seen others do this with LV and Gucci as well but maybe missing the sunnies. Maybe this is just a popular thing and I am being unpopular?


Head to toe designer works fine when the items don’t have any logos. You could wear a Cuccinelli jacket, Zegna couture pants, Loro Piana scarf, falke vicuña socks, Corthay shoes and belt, charvet shirt, Petit H tablet bag and no one would be the wiser.

However a LV monogram, with Gucci monogram, Fendi monogram, Ferragamo monogram and a Constance bag would be a bit dizzying.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> Hahaha, that reminds me "back in the day"(well, people still do this now, just not as much) where young international students wore their Gucci or LV tracksuits, Christian Louboutin sneakers, an MCM backpack, oh gosh, my eyes ....
> But that's kind of a trend for them, they later grow out of it. Still wear designer of course, but not as crazy.
> 
> I will say there are some people I know who don't really have an idea of what to wear (it's not that they have bad taste, i think they never really developed their own style or fashion tastes) so that when they bought clothes, they prefer to buy it as a set or from one designer, because everything would go together...or should theoretically....
> In China it is very common to sell certain pieces as a set, almost like a suit set, and it's very convenient.
> 
> But going back to your point, yes, total overkill, and pretty cringey to me haha.


Loubispike sneakers with the mcm backpack/Fendi monster backpack gives me undergrad flash backs.


----------



## dove221

lill_canele said:


> Hahaha, that reminds me "back in the day"(well, people still do this now, just not as much) where young international students wore their Gucci or LV tracksuits, Christian Louboutin sneakers, an MCM backpack, oh gosh, my eyes ....
> But that's kind of a trend for them, they later grow out of it. Still wear designer of course, but not as crazy.
> 
> I will say there are some people I know who don't really have an idea of what to wear (it's not that they have bad taste, i think they never really developed their own style or fashion tastes) so that when they bought clothes, they prefer to buy it as a set or from one designer, because everything would go together...or should theoretically....
> In China it is very common to sell certain pieces as a set, almost like a suit set, and it's very convenient.
> 
> But going back to your point, yes, total overkill, and pretty cringey to me haha.


It is crazy to see! I get the mindset of the box set though!   I see this sometimes with jewelry as well! I have seen people with a ton of Cartier and VCA mixed in. TBH- sometimes it looks amazing when its not too overdone!


----------



## dove221

Christofle said:


> Head to toe designer works fine when the items don’t have any logos. You could wear a Cuccinelli jacket, Zegna couture pants, Loro Piana scarf, falke vicuña socks, Corthay shoes and belt, charvet shirt, Petit H tablet bag and no one would be the wiser.
> 
> However a LV monogram, with Gucci monogram, Fendi monogram, Ferragamo monogram and a Constance bag would be a bit dizzying.



If it's not full of logos, that is just fine because unless you know the product, most people will have no idea what you have on. It's the folks with all the logos. A few are fine but when they all match and its accessories, clothes plus shoes- it's a bit too much for my taste. However, maybe that is just me. On the flip side, hats off to those folks who want to make use of their lux items (even if its a lot of stuff at one time with all the logos) !


----------



## jelliedfeels

I don’t know if this even counts but… I hate the feeling of cashmere on my arms and I am normally a knit obsessive. It is _too_ warm!

I don’t like when brand like Chanel try and interfere with the resale market and take down smaller businesses like second hand shops and people who sell surplus makeup, honestly they are not a threat to you and they are not the reason the counterfeit market exists and makes money- if anything they divert funds from the counterfeit market.


----------



## coffee2go

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t know if this even counts but… I hate the feeling of cashmere on my arms and I am normally a knit obsessive. It is _too_ warm!
> 
> I don’t like when brand like Chanel try and interfere with the resale market and take down smaller businesses like second hand shops and people who sell surplus makeup, honestly they are not a threat to you and they are not the reason the counterfeit market exists and makes money- if anything they divert funds from the counterfeit market.



Oh never expected anyone to hate cashmere, it’s so soft! Have you tried different weights of cashmere? There are some that are quite thin, super soft and not too warm


----------



## jelliedfeels

coffee2go said:


> Oh never expected anyone to hate cashmere, it’s so soft! Have you tried different weights of cashmere? There are some that are quite thin, super soft and not too warm


Maybe I should try the ultra fine stuff or just different textures but I do find the fluffiness of it a bit offputting at times like how some people don’t like to touch cotton wool ( I don’t  like that either)


----------



## lincer

As I stated many times and in many threads: EU brands should ship to all EU countries. I'm sure most of you will agree with me but among companies it's obviously very unpopular.

It's 21st century. You can ship overseas but not to a neighbour country?


----------



## lill_canele

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t know if this even counts but… I hate the feeling of cashmere on my arms and I am normally a knit obsessive. It is _too_ warm!



I'm a big knit-wear fan too! Too bad I live in Southern California. Limits my justification for buying more knitwear each year haha.  

Unless it's an accessory like a scarf, for RTW I usually go for a cashmere blend. Easier for me to take care of lol
(Had a traumatic experience in high school when I threw a cashmere scarf into the washing mashing + dryer, never again lol)


----------



## coffee2go

lill_canele said:


> I'm a big knit-wear fan too! Too bad I live in Southern California. Limits my justification for buying more knitwear each year haha.
> 
> Unless it's an accessory like a scarf, for RTW I usually go for a cashmere blend. Easier for me to take care of lol
> (Had a traumatic experience in high school when I threw a cashmere scarf into the washing mashing + dryer, never again lol)



OMG can’t even imagine how bad that cashmere scarf would look like after such treatment!  This winter I’ve been wearing mostly silk shirts under cashmere sweaters and light cashmere turtlenecks, I don’t mind having to care for them and hand washing, as the lux feeling I feel on my skin is so worth it, and I don’t get as sweaty and itchy as I usually do while wearing wool or some artificial materials, hate acrylic!


----------



## chilipepper_96

lill_canele said:


> Hahaha, that reminds me "back in the day"(well, people still do this now, just not as much) where young international students wore their Gucci or LV tracksuits, Christian Louboutin sneakers, an MCM backpack, oh gosh, my eyes ....
> But that's kind of a trend for them, they later grow out of it. Still wear designer of course, but not as crazy.
> 
> I will say there are some people I know who don't really have an idea of what to wear (it's not that they have bad taste, i think they never really developed their own style or fashion tastes) so that when they bought clothes, they prefer to buy it as a set or from one designer, because everything would go together...or should theoretically....
> In China it is very common to sell certain pieces as a set, almost like a suit set, and it's very convenient.
> 
> But going back to your point, yes, total overkill, and pretty cringey to me haha.


Don't forget the Canada Goose.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> I'm a big knit-wear fan too! Too bad I live in Southern California. Limits my justification for buying more knitwear each year haha.
> 
> Unless it's an accessory like a scarf, for RTW I usually go for a cashmere blend. Easier for me to take care of lol
> (Had a traumatic experience in high school when I threw a cashmere scarf into the washing mashing + dryer, never again lol)


Washing machine should be fine… dryer is automatic RIP.


----------



## Norm.Core

I’m also not a fan of queues in front of a luxury store. Feels like I’m trying to get fast food at McDonalds. I really wish we can still just go in and have a browse. I’m in retail so I’m extra patient when waiting for service, if there’s something I want to see/buy. Or come back another time. Oh the good ole days.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I find that you don’t always need to be satisfied with a ultra expensive item...

If it not personalized for you, it not not worth the wait to acquire the item then.

I‘m tired of the price increase but you don’t want to upgrade the products to be more luxurious. I’ll be super turned off to see one day the LV Speedy will be 2k and it will still have lack of nicer interior finishes.

I do not want to wait in line either. I am making the exception with Covid. When Covid is no longer an pandemic, I will refuse to wait. You wait in line for McDonald’s. Not in a boutique selling stuff that someone monthly mortgage for a house!


----------



## jelliedfeels

I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.


----------



## SDC2003

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.



I felt that way until I tried some on at a store and discovered that the fit is quite nice. They are much warmer than most any other luxury coat I own for below freezing temps. What I don’t understand is people who wear the parkas when it’s 40 degrees out!


----------



## lill_canele

Norm.Core said:


> I’m also not a fan of queues in front of a luxury store. Feels like I’m trying to get fast food at McDonalds. I really wish we can still just go in and have a browse. I’m in retail so I’m extra patient when waiting for service, if there’s something I want to see/buy. Or come back another time. Oh the good ole days.



A sad reality now.  I pretty much only go in when I have appointments.

Luckily, I walked into a Gucci store earlier this week only because, for once, there was no line! It was at an odd hour so there weren't too many people and I could take my time window shopping. It was very nice.


----------



## rosewang924

dove221 said:


> Love coffee table books- I have a bunch and they seem to catch attention when folks come to visit. I also have some upstairs in my room as well and I find them inspirational as well as so interesting.
> 
> This may have been mentioned, but I find it crazy when people where designer head to toe. I was out one day and saw a woman wearing a Burberry shirt- with matching bag, sunnies, shoes, belt. It was totally crazy to me but she seemed to think it was a good idea. I have seen others do this with LV and Gucci as well but maybe missing the sunnies. Maybe this is just a popular thing and I am being unpopular?



Hahaha, I have a friend who does this, she always wear 1 brand, from clothes to shoes to bags. One day it could be head to toe LV, another Chanel or Dior etc...  I always thought she must spend a lot time and effort getting dressed to go out.


----------



## BleuSaphir

behindtheseams said:


> I don't understand the deep reverence that people feel for Coco Chanel. The way the brand and consumers lionize her when a quick dive into her Wiki entry reveals that she was a horribly problematic person. Not only was Chanel a Nazi sympathizer, but she was also a Nazi collaborator.


They also are not aware she also done Morphine, Heroin, and Cocaine.  


jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.


I never liked Canada Goose either. Too me it the Hollister of luxury.


----------



## jelliedfeels

BleuSaphir said:


> They also are not aware she also done Morphine, Heroin, and Cocaine.
> 
> I never liked Canada Goose either. Too me it the Hollister of luxury.


I dunno, I don’t think I’d be surprised to hear any designer dabbled in drugs, apart from Christian Dior, because apparently he was a nerdy homebody 

I think that is a great description of what I don’t care for about Canada Goose. It does feel like normal garments with a logo sewn on it. Moncler has a similar remit but they seem a bit more experimental.

I must admit I do know people who love their ski coats.


----------



## bisousx

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.



Another tpfer warned me that Canada Goose fabric fades incredibly quickly. I don’t own one myself but have gone into the store for research. I love that they list out how low of temperature each jacket is meant for. And you can test out the strength of the coats in their ice rooms (the one by my house goes to -10 or something like that). Fashion aside I think this company means business for cold weather. I keep dancing around the idea of buying one for DH, but apparently people are getting robbed for their Canada Goose jackets so that has stopped me.


----------



## Christofle

The expedition parka is definitely function before form and is excellent for those living in polar climates.


----------



## totally

BleuSaphir said:


> I never liked Canada Goose either. Too me it the Hollister of luxury.



As a Canadian this opinion made me laugh. I suppose there are lots of people who wear Canada Goose for the logo patch and don't do their research on other winter coat brands. But I feel like that says more about people who insist on wearing Goose when it's not freezing, not necessarily Canada Goose's ability to make a warm winter coat. There's a reason they supply coats for Antarctic programs!


----------



## Christofle

totally said:


> As a Canadian this opinion made me laugh. I suppose there are lots of people who wear Canada Goose for the logo patch and don't do their research on other winter coat brands. But I feel like that says more about people who insist on wearing Goose when it's not freezing, not necessarily Canada Goose's ability to make a warm winter coat. There's a reason they supply coats for Antarctic programs!


Not too many coats that you can wear at -30C with only a T-Shirt on. Downside is they are downright clunky looking.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.


I remember seeing these worn almost like a uniform by so many students and non students alike when I visited my kid's university during the winter months.


----------



## SpeedyJC

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t get the appeal of Canada goose. They just look like super basic black nylon ski coats like what the 16 year old bullies wore at school.



Yes I do not either and so many people where I live just have to have the Canada Goose jackets. I order my down coats from a company in Italy and I have to say I find them very warm and much much more stylish.


----------



## SpeedyJC

totally said:


> Not really an opinion, but does anyone actually READ the Chanel, Dior, LV, etc. coffee table books? Most of the time it feels like people get the books purely for the logo on the spine, not for the contents...which is hilarious



I read my LV one. I bought it because I wanted to read it.


----------



## jelliedfeels

totally said:


> As a Canadian this opinion made me laugh. I suppose there are lots of people who wear Canada Goose for the logo patch and don't do their research on other winter coat brands. But I feel like that says more about people who insist on wearing Goose when it's not freezing, not necessarily Canada Goose's ability to make a warm winter coat. There's a reason they supply coats for Antarctic programs!


Yes I suppose if you are actually a Canadian or Siberian then of course the super padded  coats make more sense but to me the marketing of this as a luxury brand is a bit odd as I just don’t see ‘outdoor/technical’ that way . I guess there was a similar trend with making the north face streetwear and maybe I’m just into a very high femme version of high fashion that I’m not really drawn to trainers and technical fabrics.
Tldr/ I don’t find it to be a luxurious look but that’s just my opinion and I think it is an unpopular one.


----------



## Suncatcher

As a Canadian who has spent a lot of time in hockey rinks and at the bottom of the ski hill, owning a long Canada goose parka is something of a necessity. They may not be as stylish as Italian brands but function over style wins out in my practical life.  I would rather be warm than look like an idiot freezing in my supposedly warm stylish parka.


----------



## lalame

I don't think this is an unpopular opinion per se but I hate Victorian-inspired style. This brand The Vampire's Wife has gotten really popular among celebrities over the last few years and I think it's horrendous.

Here are some ladies wearing it (graphic credit to the Guardian and Daily Mail):


----------



## jelliedfeels

lalame said:


> I don't think this is an unpopular opinion per se but I hate Victorian-inspired style. This brand The Vampire's Wife has gotten really popular among celebrities over the last few years and I think it's horrendous.
> 
> Here are some ladies wearing it (graphic credit to the Guardian and Daily Mail):
> View attachment 5318895
> View attachment 5318897


I agree with you somewhat. I actually like victoriana especially goth styles but the metallic material this brand seems to favour is *yuck* it just looks so sweaty and all the colours are so off in it. That metallic pink is heinous! Then all the other designs are kind of off for some reason too e.g.  purple floral is too short and the pale yellow is so muted it looks like worn curtains.  

I do love a real vintage floral dress though.


----------



## lalame

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree with you somewhat. I actually like victoriana especially goth styles but the metallic material this brand seems to favour is *yuck* it just looks so sweaty and all the colours are so off in it. That metallic pink is heinous! Then all the other designs are kind of off for some reason too e.g.  purple floral is too short and the pale yellow is so muted it looks like worn curtains.
> 
> I do love a real vintage floral dress though.



Yes it's this odd goth/rock/victorian mash up.... very odd to me. I agree, authentic vintage items are very cool!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes I do not either and so many people where I live just have to have the Canada Goose jackets. I order my down coats from a company in Italy and I have to say I find them very warm and much much more stylish.



Mind sharing the brand? Minneapolis dweller here and I've been getting by with a not stylish but very functional Columbia jacket, but one of my wardrobe goals is something less bulky and more luxe looking that can still keep me from feeling completely frozen when it's -20F! 

Though I guess I'm having a hard time finding options too because many more stylish brands don't carry my size. Moncler's largest size would be just too snug for me based on their size chart, for example. 



Suncatcher said:


> As a Canadian who has spent a lot of time in hockey rinks and at the bottom of the ski hill, owning a long Canada goose parka is something of a necessity. They may not be as stylish as Italian brands but function over style wins out in my practical life.  I would rather be warm than look like an idiot freezing in my supposedly warm stylish parka.



I definitely understand the appeal of them where I live and in other similarly cold climates, but don't like the recognizable logo (and that it reminds me of an ex boyfriend who was obsessed with this Canada Goose and thought he was hot sh*t for owning one). 

Save The Duck's cheeky and cruelty free version piqued my interest awhile back and I like the wide range of sizes; but I think the anti-Canada Goose logo bothers me as much as the CG logo does.


----------



## totally

jelliedfeels said:


> Yes I suppose if you are actually a Canadian or Siberian then of course the super padded  coats make more sense but to me the marketing of this as a luxury brand is a bit odd as I just don’t see ‘outdoor/technical’ that way . I guess there was a similar trend with making the north face streetwear and maybe I’m just into a very high femme version of high fashion that I’m not really drawn to trainers and technical fabrics.
> Tldr/ I don’t find it to be a luxurious look but that’s just my opinion and I think it is an unpopular one.



That's a good point, they definitely market themselves to be more in line with a luxury fashion brand compared to a Patagonia. Still, I can't hate even if they encourage people to flaunt the CG patch - they're one of the few brands that make winter coats that are as comfortable as they are warm. I used to like brands like Mackage/Soia & Kyo but their coats are just too heavy to make me wear them with any frequency.



Suncatcher said:


> As a Canadian who has spent a lot of time in hockey rinks and at the bottom of the ski hill, owning a long Canada goose parka is something of a necessity. They may not be as stylish as Italian brands but function over style wins out in my practical life.  I would rather be warm than look like an idiot freezing in my supposedly warm stylish parka.



Mobility and warmth are #1! It's such a struggle to find a coat that is stylish, warm and lightweight - most brands will hit 2 at most. I usually end up going for warm and lightweight, I can't be bothered with a stylish coat that weighs 50 pounds.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve definitely mentioned this on the jewellery thread but I can’t stand mixed metals. Not on jewellery. Not on the Chanel 19. Not on clothes. I just can’t like it. Even with something really pretty like the Cartier trinity- too much.


----------



## coffee2go

jelliedfeels said:


> I’ve definitely mentioned this on the jewellery thread but I can’t stand mixed metals. Not on jewellery. Not on the Chanel 19. Not on clothes. I just can’t like it. Even with something really pretty like the Cartier trinity- too much.


A few years ago I would have never worn mixed metals together, but after looking more and more at Italian women mixing different types of metals I started to mix them too, before this become trendy… I would say it depends on your skin color, some can get away with wearing mixed metals, when others look their best with only gold, or only silver/platinum… however I usually prefer the look of rose gold and platinum/silver mixed together, or gold that isn’t too yellowish, as then I think that type of yellow gold looks best just by itself… But I wouldn’t wear both a bag and shoes with big hardware, it’s either one or the other as I think it’s just too loud


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> A few years ago I would have never worn mixed metals together, but after looking more and more at Italian women mixing different types of metals I started to mix them too, before this become trendy… I would say it depends on your skin color, some can get away with wearing mixed metals, when others look their best with only gold, or only silver/platinum… however I usually prefer the look of rose gold and platinum/silver mixed together, or gold that isn’t too yellowish, as then I think that type of yellow gold looks best just by itself… But I wouldn’t wear both a bag and shoes with big hardware, it’s either one or the other as I think it’s just too loud



Also when it comes to jewelry, I don’t wear sets, so I wouldn’t wear necklace, earrings, bracelet and so on from one collection, I love to mix and match, I would wear maybe necklace and a ring from one collection and add a different type of earrings and so… I think wearing all the pieces from one set is a bit boring/overdone


----------



## SpeedyJC

Suncatcher said:


> As a Canadian who has spent a lot of time in hockey rinks and at the bottom of the ski hill, owning a long Canada goose parka is something of a necessity. They may not be as stylish as Italian brands but function over style wins out in my practical life.  I would rather be warm than look like an idiot freezing in my supposedly warm stylish parka.




I can not speak for Canada but I spend lots of time in a US state that has one of the coldest winters in the country and my stylish Italian parka keeps me extremely warm not supposedly warm  nor I have ever looked like a freezing idiot. My coat is high quality down with thermal insulation and resistance to humidity. Just because something is made in Italy does not mean it can not be functional not sure why you would think that.  I worn it in very low temps with wind chills of -20+ and it served me just fine.  Anyways the best part for me the fact of how lightweight they feel, I have severe back issues so I can not wear heavy coats and some down parka brands are just too heavy for me.


----------



## SpeedyJC

lalame said:


> I don't think this is an unpopular opinion per se but I hate Victorian-inspired style. This brand The Vampire's Wife has gotten really popular among celebrities over the last few years and I think it's horrendous.
> 
> Here are some ladies wearing it (graphic credit to the Guardian and Daily Mail):
> View attachment 5318895
> View attachment 5318897



Awe I like the Vampire Wife  but then again I am kind of a weird gal. I can see why some people would not be into it especially if gothic Victorian isn't their cup of tea.


----------



## kitty23

If you like luxury items, wear some things that are older/from earlier seasons. Unless you’re an actual celebrity who’s kind of advertising for them by getting photographed in public, everything brand new and current season makes it look like you just had a windfall – maybe that you won the lottery or something.


----------



## SDC2003

People who wear so many love and vca  bangles on their wrists that the bangles look like Wonder Woman cuffs. It looks awfully painful but aesthetically it’s messy and all you see is a blur of metal. I am of the opinion that less is more.


----------



## LoverField

People are in denial when they say "I don't buy Hermes/Chanel/LV etc to show off, I just want a nice well-made bag."  Nothing wrong with showing off, but at least be honest with yourself.


----------



## LoverField

Christofle said:


> Head to toe designer works fine when the items don’t have any logos. You could wear a Cuccinelli jacket, Zegna couture pants, Loro Piana scarf, falke vicuña socks, Corthay shoes and belt, charvet shirt, Petit H tablet bag and no one would be the wiser.
> 
> However a LV monogram, with Gucci monogram, Fendi monogram, Ferragamo monogram and a Constance bag would be a bit dizzying.


This is so true that it physically rattles me to read it


----------



## LoverField

Suncatcher said:


> As a Canadian who has spent a lot of time in hockey rinks and at the bottom of the ski hill, owning a long Canada goose parka is something of a necessity. They may not be as stylish as Italian brands but function over style wins out in my practical life.  I would rather be warm than look like an idiot freezing in my supposedly warm stylish parka.


Long parkas are the best!  I call mine "a sleeping bag I can walk around in".


----------



## SpeedyJC

LoverField said:


> People are in denial when they say "I don't buy Hermes/Chanel/LV etc to show off, I just want a nice well-made bag."  Nothing wrong with showing off, but at least be honest with yourself.



Honestly it depends on the style bag.  If its not a popular style or covered in logos chances are people wont notice, I mean unless they are a brand appreciator themselves.

I do not really use heavy logo bags all that much. I have some styles I like that have logos on them but for most part I stick to using non logo bags for my everyday. I really love BV, now those are beautiful crafted no logo luxury.


----------



## SpeedyJC

kitty23 said:


> If you like luxury items, wear some things that are older/from earlier seasons. Unless you’re an actual celebrity who’s kind of advertising for them by getting photographed in public, everything brand new and current season makes it look like you just had a windfall – maybe that you won the lottery or something.



This is why I love classics! I love pieces that will age well not go out of fashion.


----------



## coffee2go

kitty23 said:


> If you like luxury items, wear some things that are older/from earlier seasons. Unless you’re an actual celebrity who’s kind of advertising for them by getting photographed in public, everything brand new and current season makes it look like you just had a windfall – maybe that you won the lottery or something.



Agree, also there are so many brands you don’t need to buy from at full price, just wait till the sales start to get what you want with some discount, especially shoes, small leather goods, scarfs and other accessories, or RTW. Like the 7 for all mankind jeans, I usually buy them in outlets and it it’s just a classic pair of jeans without any embellishment, you can’t tell which season it was from. It’s just great jeans.


----------



## coffee2go

kitty23 said:


> If you like luxury items, wear some things that are older/from earlier seasons. Unless you’re an actual celebrity who’s kind of advertising for them by getting photographed in public, everything brand new and current season makes it look like you just had a windfall – maybe that you won the lottery or something.



i also think you don’t need a new dress for every special occasion, I got a dress from ASOS once that I wore 3 times for different wedding and birthday anniversary celebrations, I’d rather buy a dress that I can spice up with different accessories, but I don’t need a new dress for each celebration… it’s so wasteful to wear smth just once, with an exception to a wedding dress, yet still I got my Maxmara wedding dress 50% off by buying it from a country where usually people wear very embellished dresses, so the style of a dress I liked wasn’t popular there and the store put it on sale which I didn’t expect at all! That’s was a smart purchase


----------



## BeautyAddict58

LoverField said:


> This is so true that it physically rattles me to read it


I just saw someone at an Apple Store wearing a Disney Gucci outfit - it looked like pjs, actually - with logos all over and Oran sandals. Looked strangely under- and over-dressed at the same time.


----------



## jelliedfeels

If a company is  just using bog standard PVC  then they should not be calling themselves luxury bag designers. 

If contemporary and budget price level brands are investing in cork, vegetable leather and recycled plastic material so should luxury price tiers. (Yes Stella I’m coming for you.)


----------



## coffee2go

You don’t need several designer SLGs, and rotate between them. I usually have one cardholder, one small wallet for cash and coins, one passport holder and one beauty case. All of which I bought on sale. I don’t think that most of designer SLGs are worth a full price.


----------



## lulilu

SpeedyJC said:


> I can not speak for Canada but I spend lots of time in a US state that has one of the coldest winters in the country and my stylish Italian parka keeps me extremely warm not supposedly warm  nor I have ever looked like a freezing idiot. My coat is high quality down with thermal insulation and resistance to humidity. Just because something is made in Italy does not mean it can not be functional not sure why you would think that.  I worn it in very low temps with wind chills of -20+ and it served me just fine.  Anyways the best part for me the fact of how lightweight they feel, I have severe back issues so I can not wear heavy coats and some down parka brands are just too heavy for me.


Care to share the brand?


----------



## SpeedyJC

lulilu said:


> Care to share the brand?



Sure. The brand is add.

Here is an old thread about the brand I found the forum https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/add-down-jackets-coats.646662/


----------



## lulilu

SpeedyJC said:


> Sure. The brand is add.
> 
> Here is an old thread about the brand I found the forum https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/add-down-jackets-coats.646662/


Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Purrsey said:


> Owning fine jewelries (that one pays so much) but you can't get them near soap, detergent, perfume, etc. Like MOP.
> 
> Yes VCA, you.
> 
> But i wear mine anyway 24/7 (just little MOP on my sweet alhambra).


i have a sweet in carnelian and the regular sized one in MOP and I wear the heck out of them


----------



## LittleRunningDog

“Curate”
I cringe at this every time.  You’re either fed up with it, shouldn’t have bought it, wish you hadn’t been given it, or have worn it past it’s best.


----------



## lulilu

LittleRunningDog said:


> “Curate”
> I cringe at this every time.  You’re either fed up with it, shouldn’t have bought it, wish you hadn’t been given it, or have worn it past it’s best.


+10000%.  This seems to be the new superficial term used to try to put a gloss on selling your bags (or your "collection").  It's laughable.


----------



## pukasonqo

I probably gonna get roasted for this but the use of the words “journey”( nope, is still shopping and not a Jules Verne novel),“haul” (makes me think of Long John Silver), “score” ( is it Aussie rules or shopping?) and refering to SA as “fairies” when the “journey” ends with a successful “score”
Do they call SAs “trolls”, “ogres” or “witches” when the “journey” ends with no “haul”?
I’ve been an SA and wouldn’t like to be referred as anything other than “goddess”


----------



## Helsinki

People almost buy the exact prescribed formula (the usual suspects— love bracelet, alhambra, Juc, a designer handbag...etc) as much as they can afford. So, it's like walking with your purchasing power displayed for everyone to view. It has become a uniform or badge to enter a perceived higher society. They don't really curate their own wardrobe. I don't get it. It shouldn't be standardized like this! 

I also really don't get the designers! (On a broader level, what exactly are you selling? What idea? What aspiration?) Don't they know that almost everybody hates logos??


----------



## Sunshine mama

LoverField said:


> Long parkas are the best!  I call mine "a sleeping bag I can walk around in".


I love my "sleeping bag" coats! They're the best when it's freaking cold outside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pukasonqo said:


> I probably gonna get roasted for this but the use of the words “journey”( nope, is still shopping and not a Jules Verne novel),“haul” (makes me think of Long John Silver), “score” ( is it Aussie rules or shopping?) and refering to SA as “fairies” when the “journey” ends with a successful “score”
> Do they call SAs “trolls”, “ogres” or “witches” when the “journey” ends with no “haul”?
> I’ve been an SA and wouldn’t like to be referred as anything other than “goddess”


Omg that is so funny!
You are definitely a goddess of photography though!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sorry but I don't want to see the words faux, imitation, gold plated on a luxury item over a very high dollar amount. I know because of covid protocols that there's a limit of customers in a store. But when I can see several employees standing around with no customers and the door guard tells me to wait a couple of minutes to go into the store I will just walk away. 
Recycling damaged and returned products to sell back to unsuspecting customers is a turn off.


----------



## lulilu

pukasonqo said:


> I probably gonna get roasted for this but the use of the words “journey”( nope, is still shopping and not a Jules Verne novel),“haul” (makes me think of Long John Silver), “score” ( is it Aussie rules or shopping?) and refering to SA as “fairies” when the “journey” ends with a successful “score”
> Do they call SAs “trolls”, “ogres” or “witches” when the “journey” ends with no “haul”?
> I’ve been an SA and wouldn’t like to be referred as anything other than “goddess”


How about H angel?


----------



## lulilu

Helsinki said:


> People almost buy the exact prescribed formula (the usual suspects— love bracelet, alhambra, Juc, a designer handbag...etc) as much as they can afford. So, it's like walking with your purchasing power displayed for everyone to view. It has become a uniform or badge to enter a perceived higher society. They don't really curate their own wardrobe. I don't get it. It shouldn't be standardized like this!


Even better -- when there are so many of these bracelets worn that it must weigh a ton and looks like superhero accessories.  Now that's some purchasing power, no?


----------



## pukasonqo

lulilu said:


> How about H angel?



Oops, forgot about the angels! BTW “The Angels” were a good Aussie band, not sure about H angels, Hell angels? 
As Hermes is a greek god I am not sure how the angels fit into the “journey” narrative…
“Captain’s log: Here I was in treacherous waters, between Scylla and Charybdis on my journey towards securing the great haul when lo and behold, I heard the angels sing and a flutter of fairies guided me across those treacherous straits into the promised land, the inner sanctum when an angel speaking in a lovely tone brought (insert bag, brand here)
Journey completed! Thanked the fairies, angels and elves and left the treasure island looking at other ships arriving safely or crashing against the treacherous straits”


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg that is so funny!
> You are definitely a goddess of photography though!


Awww, thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Helsinki said:


> People almost buy the exact prescribed formula (the usual suspects— love bracelet, alhambra, Juc, a designer handbag...etc) as much as they can afford. So, it's like walking with your purchasing power displayed for everyone to view. It has become a uniform or badge to enter a perceived higher society. They don't really curate their own wardrobe. I don't get it. It shouldn't be standardized like this!
> 
> I also really don't get the designers! (On a broader level, what exactly are you selling? What idea? What aspiration?) Don't they know that almost everybody hates logos??


Growing up I was taught about peer pressure in school.  I never realized how much it'd apply to shopping and society events as an adult.

That said, if you love one of the usual suspect pieces, buy it.  Not buying it because everyone has it is and buying it because everyone has it are just different sides of the same coin.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Helsinki said:


> People almost buy the exact prescribed formula (the usual suspects— love bracelet, alhambra, Juc, a designer handbag...etc) as much as they can afford. So, it's like walking with your purchasing power displayed for everyone to view. It has become a uniform or badge to enter a perceived higher society. They don't really curate their own wardrobe. I don't get it. It shouldn't be standardized like this!
> 
> I also really don't get the designers! (On a broader level, what exactly are you selling? What idea? What aspiration?) Don't they know that almost everybody hates logos??



I think you answered your question in the first paragraph.


----------



## SpeedyJC

pukasonqo said:


> I probably gonna get roasted for this but the use of the words “journey”( nope, is still shopping and not a Jules Verne novel),“haul” (makes me think of Long John Silver), “score” ( is it Aussie rules or shopping?) and refering to SA as “fairies” when the “journey” ends with a successful “score”
> Do they call SAs “trolls”, “ogres” or “witches” when the “journey” ends with no “haul”?
> I’ve been an SA and wouldn’t like to be referred as anything other than “goddess”



Oh yes the "journey"  I mean I don't know, buying bags just is not that deep for me.  To me making a "journey" out of it is a bit much but to each their own I guess.

Your post did make me laugh


----------



## SpeedyJC

lulilu said:


> +10000%.  This seems to be the new superficial term used to try to put a gloss on selling your bags (or your "collection").  It's laughable.



Why must one gloss over selling a bag though? I have bought and sold many bags and could careless what people think. Its just a bag, no need to hold onto it for the rest of my life if I am not into it anymore for whatever reason. I will say though I find now that I am older I am buying pieces that I am holding onto for the long haul it seems but oh my when I was young my taste would change on a whim , classic or not lol.


----------



## Naminé

pukasonqo said:


> I probably gonna get roasted for this but the use of the words “journey”( nope, is still shopping and not a Jules Verne novel),“haul” (makes me think of Long John Silver), “score” ( is it Aussie rules or shopping?) and refering to SA as “fairies” when the “journey” ends with a successful “score”
> Do they call SAs “trolls”, “ogres” or “witches” when the “journey” ends with no “haul”?
> I’ve been an SA and wouldn’t like to be referred as anything other than “goddess”


Or saying CONGRATULATIONS when all you did was walk into a store and buy a bag. 

How is that worthy of a congrats? It's not like having a baby, or graduated at school, or having a new job, or earning a paycheck... you simply bought a bag. 

I mean yes, if you did mention that you worked your arse off for it then yes, you deserve the compliment. If not, then why bother.


----------



## lulilu

Naminé said:


> Or saying CONGRATULATIONS when all you did was walk into a store and buy a bag.
> 
> How is that worthy of a congrats? It's not like having a baby, or graduated at school, or having a new job, or earning a paycheck... you simply bought a bag.
> 
> I mean yes, if you did mention that you worked your arse off for it then yes, you deserve the compliment. If not, then why bother.


"Congratulations" is another one, you are so right!


----------



## jellyv

My main unpopular opinion is that many fewer people should be buying luxury goods. Too many are either up to their ears in debt or going for shiny things at the cost of being actually set up for their everyday lives. Those who aren't covering the bases but are swanning around with expensive s%it--whether having the funds for school, rent, savings,  the ability to be laid off for two months and not be broke, etc.--need to turn away from stupid social programming that says, being all surface is a way to live.
How many times do the backgrounds of pictures posted online tell a totally different story from the $2k bag being shown off?  A whole lot.


----------



## bisousx

My unpopular opinion is we should not ask for nor accept luxury gifts from our friends as birthday gifts. I am low key appalled when I see my gfs showing off on IG their new handbags, belts, shoes that they received as gifts from their friends - who I know are not in a position to splurge. It makes me wonder how shameless you must be to send out wishlists to your friends when it’s that time of the year again.

Personally, I would be so much happier seeing my friends investing their money on themselves, whether it’s on the stock market or somewhere more enriching than spending it on me.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jellyv said:


> My main unpopular opinion is that many fewer people should be buying luxury goods. Too many are either up to their ears in debt or going for shiny things at the cost of being actually set up for their everyday lives. Those who aren't covering the bases but are swanning around with expensive s%it--whether having the funds for school, rent, savings,  the ability to be laid off for two months and not be broke, etc.--need to turn away from stupid social programming that says, being all surface is a way to live.
> How many times do the backgrounds of pictures posted online tell a totally different story from the $2k bag being shown off?  A whole lot.


100% agree. It’s an often commented on problem that low income families keep buying status items like iPads and expensive clothes to prove themselves slightly richer than the other people around them and to show their love even if it means taking on debt or other bad decisions.

Ironically it’s sometimes true that wealth whispers and some of the richest people around are very modest in appearance.  I do wonder if this is changing all over though as that seems to be less the case in Asian cultures and it seems to be catching on here too.


----------



## LittleRunningDog

jellyv said:


> My main unpopular opinion is that many fewer people should be buying luxury goods. Too many are either up to their ears in debt or going for shiny things at the cost of being actually set up for their everyday lives. Those who aren't covering the bases but are swanning around with expensive s%it--whether having the funds for school, rent, savings,  the ability to be laid off for two months and not be broke, etc.--need to turn away from stupid social programming that says, being all surface is a way to live.
> How many times do the backgrounds of pictures posted online tell a totally different story from the $2k bag being shown off?  A whole lot.


I agree to a certain extent.  But there’s also a problem in that for a lot of young people now establishing themselves is unaffordable.  They can only dream of buying a home because they can’t save enough for the deposit let alone cover the mortgage.  I believe there’s some compensation going on in the purchase of other status items.


----------



## jelliedfeels

LittleRunningDog said:


> I agree to a certain extent.  But there’s also a problem in that for a lot of young people now establishing themselves is unaffordable.  They can only dream of buying a home because they can’t save enough for the deposit let alone cover the mortgage.  I believe there’s some compensation going on in the purchase of other status items.


This is true as well, especially if you can write stuff off as a business expense because it helps you look the part or it let’s you fit in and network into a situation. It’s a bit of an impossible challenge as certain industries do most certainly judge by appearance too and this does feel like this level of brand awareness is a generational thing coupled with as you say, it being hard to invest in property in many areas.


----------



## pursekitten

jelliedfeels said:


> 100% agree. It’s an often commented on problem that low income families keep buying status items like iPads and expensive clothes to prove themselves slightly richer than the other people around them and to show their love even if it means taking on debt or other bad decisions.
> 
> Ironically it’s sometimes true that wealth whispers and some of the richest people around are very modest in appearance.  I do wonder if this is changing all over though as that seems to be less the case in Asian cultures and it seems to be catching on here too.


cc @jellyv 

I agree with a grain of salt because lower income people are not a monolith.

Lower income families may have to put off paying a bill or get a predatory loan advance to get their children an iPad or a laptop for virtual school, even if they can't afford it, because they know if they don't then their kids may fall behind their peers during lockdowns/quarantine. Even then, their subpar internet connection may be a hurdle.

When lower income kids graduate college and become young professionals, they need to look the part even if that means buying outside their means. Even contemporary business casual clothes are a privilege.

Yes, there are the irresponsible but they are outnumbered by the nose-to-the-grindstone people who rob Peter to pay Paul just to get their foot in the door because privileges and/or generational wealth eluded their families for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Lodpah

These posts are great. I was at a meeting last week and I was talking with a friend and our love of luxury bags. My idea of luxury bags are of course the standards, Hermes, Goyard, Fontana, etc. My friend was excited about her collection of Kate Spade, Coach and other similar bags. Those were her "luxury" bags. I totally agreed with her. She thought her bags were luxury and in her eyes, they were. More power to her.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I watched Erica’s Girly World’s video on why luxury handbags are over. She had seen HRH Collection’s video on the same topic (by the way, I watched it out of curiosity and never saw someone so unhinged and manic as HRH). Erica made good points about why she thought they were over and I totally get it. Curious what other people who saw it think.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Or saying CONGRATULATIONS when all you did was walk into a store and buy a bag.
> 
> How is that worthy of a congrats? It's not like having a baby, or graduated at school, or having a new job, or earning a paycheck... you simply bought a bag.
> 
> I mean yes, if you did mention that you worked your arse off for it then yes, you deserve the compliment. If not, then why bother.


Any positivity in one's life can be congratulated?? Maybe that's why?


----------



## Sunshine mama

SpeedyJC said:


> Oh yes the "journey"  I mean I don't know, buying bags just is not that deep for me.  To me making a "journey" out of it is a bit much but to each their own I guess.
> 
> Your post did make me laugh


Maybe it  was actually  a journey to the store?
Going over the mountains, deserts, oceans, and storms, to get there?


----------



## lulilu

nycmamaofone said:


> I watched Erica’s Girly World’s video on why luxury handbags are over. She had seen HRH Collection’s video on the same topic (by the way, I watched it out of curiosity and never saw someone so unhinged and manic as HRH). Erica made good points about why she thought they were over and I totally get it. Curious what other people who saw it think.


What's HRH?  (Or who I should say?)


----------



## nycmamaofone

lulilu said:


> What's HRH?  (Or who I should say?)


She’s a Youtuber who has a costume jewelry shop. I watched her back in the early days of YouTube but I was unprepared for the psychotic, manic cursing and raving that now are characteristic of her videos now.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

floatinglili said:


> My thoughts:
> 1. Luxury shopping is mostly about status - mass produced status if we are honest - and not so much about individuality, personal taste or style.
> (Therefore to be tasteful, luxury has to be very carefully sprinkled like a small amount of salt on your fashion meal. Too much ruins everything!)


I cringe every time I see someone dressed from head to toe in designer items.  Even worse when it's logo overload.  It really IS too much.


----------



## jelliedfeels

nycmamaofone said:


> I watched Erica’s Girly World’s video on why luxury handbags are over. She had seen HRH Collection’s video on the same topic (by the way, I watched it out of curiosity and never saw someone so unhinged and manic as HRH). Erica made good points about why she thought they were over and I totally get it. Curious what other people who saw it think.


That HRH video was such a wild ride - it reminds me of this famous restaurant where people went to get insulted 

I do find these kind of videos walk such a fine line as as they want to say: ‘the bag has become too common- now people who don’t fit my definition of classy have one’ without seeming snobby.

Honestly I’m all for the de-mystifying of designer bags but I don’t like how it’s so often about poor customer service and declining material quality these days.

I do think hrh’s designer jeans analogy makes some sense but I just don’t see bags dropping off altogether.  I’ve noticed a lot of people seem to be carrying different kinds of bags or no bags but part of that seems to be people reacting to increased demand and decreased supply.

Tbh the moment another ‘it’ bag catches the social wave I think everyone’s going to be back back on the bag vibe - there just hasn’t been a very hyped release for a little while.

Add on - I remember designer jeans and I hated  that trend - not a lot of choice for the the curvy hipped whereas this isn’t a problem with accessories and it’s a big part of their appeal to me.


----------



## papertiger

Naminé said:


> Or saying CONGRATULATIONS when all you did was walk into a store and buy a bag.
> 
> How is that worthy of a congrats? It's not like having a baby, or graduated at school, or having a new job, or earning a paycheck... you simply bought a bag.
> 
> I mean yes, if you did mention that you worked your arse off for it then yes, you deserve the compliment. If not, then why bother.



I didn't know, sometimes someone actually getting that _very_ thing they wanted has sometimes taken saving, planing, stalking, phoning, writing, and in some case pre-spend and years of patience. Shopping well is an art IMO. 

It's often a big occasion when someone buys something for themselves. Even if it's not such a big deal to us. 

I don't think it takes much to say congratulations, be happy for him/her and join in the excitement. Why not?


----------



## papertiger

pursekitten said:


> cc @jellyv
> 
> I agree with a grain of salt because lower income people are not a monolith.
> 
> Lower income families may have to put off paying a bill or get a predatory loan advance to get their children an iPad or a laptop for virtual school, even if they can't afford it, because they know if they don't then their kids may fall behind their peers during lockdowns/quarantine. Even then, their subpar internet connection may be a hurdle.
> 
> When lower income kids graduate college and become young professionals, they need to look the part even if that means buying outside their means. Even contemporary business casual clothes are a privilege.
> 
> Yes, there are the irresponsible but they are outnumbered by the nose-to-the-grindstone people who rob Peter to pay Paul just to get their foot in the door because privileges and/or generational wealth eluded their families for a multitude of reasons.



I agree, there's a lot of social pressure to look 'the part' even before acting the part.

Whats that (un)helpful saying? Dress for your next job not the one your doing (something like that). In my case that doesn't apply, I could be wearing head-to-toe luxury designer and the only thing anyone would notice is my bubble hat (maybe that's what's blocking my promotion?  ).


----------



## papertiger

LittleRunningDog said:


> I agree to a certain extent.  But there’s also a problem in that for a lot of young people now establishing themselves is unaffordable.  They can only dream of buying a home because they can’t save enough for the deposit let alone cover the mortgage.  I believe there’s some compensation going on in the purchase of other status items.



In the UK we have (still) a strong class system. Historically, there was always been a 'flexing' of status (on the street) by what's worn by the working classes, hence our strong subcultural heritage and influence street fashion. It was very rare working class were able to buy their own home, as may dwellings were tied to jobs in cities and rurally.


----------



## Liberté

pursekitten said:


> cc @jellyv
> 
> When lower income kids graduate college and become young professionals, they need to look the part even if that means buying outside their means. Even contemporary business casual clothes are a privilege.
> 
> Yes, there are the irresponsible but they are outnumbered by the nose-to-the-grindstone people who rob Peter to pay Paul just to get their foot in the door because privileges and/or generational wealth eluded their families for a multitude of reasons.



This is a very good point. I would add that if management actually wants to be able to select the best fit from a diverse set of people as a part of their organization, what it means to "look the part" should be a part of the conversation about company culture. Is it really healthy to create an environment that encourages juniors (or others) to overspend and put their personal finances in jeopardy, adding stress to an already stressful environment, for something that is ultimately quite superficial and probably not an essential part of the job (within reason)?  Management and leaders within the organization could take some easy steps to makes these pressures less pronounced and it would probably improve culture as well.


----------



## inverved

nycmamaofone said:


> I watched Erica’s Girly World’s video on why luxury handbags are over. She had seen HRH Collection’s video on the same topic (by the way, I watched it out of curiosity and never saw someone so unhinged and manic as HRH). Erica made good points about why she thought they were over and I totally get it. Curious what other people who saw it think.



I think I understand where they are coming from. Most people nowadays want to spend their hard-earned money on the classics (i.e. Hermes B/K/C, Chanel classic flap, Lady Dior, Alma BB, etc). Because a lot of people have this mindset, Erica and Alex have this perception that classics look "basic", which I completely disagree with, as I'd rather spend my money on things that stand the test of time. As for the new IT bags, there is an over-saturation of seeing them on social media worn (and promoted) by influencers, so it gives the impression that bags are overdone completely, whether they are classic or trendy. 

I'm already seeing a lot of people move away from bags and into watches and fine jewellery, so it's possible that luxury jewellery brands might start to have crazy price increases if the demand continues or is increased.


----------



## nycmamaofone

inverved said:


> I think I understand where they are coming from. Most people nowadays want to spend their hard-earned money on the classics (i.e. Hermes B/K/C, Chanel classic flap, Lady Dior, Alma BB, etc). Because a lot of people have this mindset, Erica and Alex have this perception that classics look "basic", which I completely disagree with, as I'd rather spend my money on things that stand the test of time. As for the new IT bags, there is an over-saturation of seeing them on social media worn (and promoted) by influencers, so it gives the impression that bags are overdone completely, whether they are classic or trendy.
> 
> I'm already seeing a lot of people move away from bags and into watches and fine jewellery, so it's possible that luxury jewellery brands might start to have crazy price increases if the demand continues or is increased.


Interesting take. In the last few years I also moved away from bags and into fine jewelry, so your point resonates with me. I have a couple more things on the wishlist but it’s a mad rush to get them before any more significant increases. But to be fair, part of the reason I gravitated toward fine jewelry was that their increases felt more modest and reasonable to me than the increases on bags. Once jewelry starts getting crazy, I’ll probably stop too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I think people are pretentious and snobby when they buy expensive things just to be unique and different.
They run away from the "common" things like Chanel,  Hermès, and LV monogram, but they'll buy expensive and ugly unique things.  And they call themselves artistic. Please!!!
They look ridiculous imo.
It's easy looking ridiculously different just for the sake of being different. Anyone can do it.  Still, I really don't care what they do as long as they keep to themselves,  but it really really irks me when they act like they are somehow better than everyone else because they don't belong in the "common sheeple" group.
Who are they kidding? They are just in a different sheeple group, a group that thinks they are superior.

I think it's more unique and different when a person is able to use "commom" things and still stand out! Now that's true creativity imo.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Sunshine mama said:


> I think people are pretentious and snobby when they buy expensive things just to be unique and different.
> They run away from the "common" things like Chanel,  Hermès, and LV monogram, but they'll buy expensive and ugly unique things.  And they call themselves artistic. Please!!!
> They look ridiculous imo.
> It's easy looking ridiculously different just for the sake of being different. Anyone can do it.  Still, I really don't care what they do as long as they keep to themselves,  but it really really irks me when they act like they are somehow better than everyone else because they don't belong in the "common sheeple" group.
> Who are they kidding? They are just in a different sheeple group, a group that thinks they are superior.
> 
> I think it's more unique and different when a person is able to use "commom" things and still stand out! Now that's true creativity imo.


I personally don’t buy into that “I want to look exclusive” mentality that can be true for some luxury lovers. So I get what you mean. But I did agree with their points about luxury not being luxurious anymore and the rapid price increases making something not worth it. There is definitely some backlash against overly trendy bags due to the high prices (2k for a trendy bag ok, but 5k for one is really steep) and I think people are generally gravitating toward more classic bags lately. Not surprised some people feel that it looks basic (I don’t personally). It’s an interesting discussion for sure though, and only time will tell how people react with their wallets.


----------



## DeryaHm

nycmamaofone said:


> I personally don’t buy into that “I want to look exclusive” mentality that can be true for some luxury lovers. So I get what you mean. But I did agree with their points about luxury not being luxurious anymore and the rapid price increases making something not worth it. There is definitely some backlash against overly trendy bags due to the high prices (2k for a trendy bag ok, but 5k for one is really steep) and I think people are generally gravitating toward more classic bags lately. Not surprised some people feel that it looks basic (I don’t personally). It’s an interesting discussion for sure though, and only time will tell how people react with their wallets.



I don't follow influencers so am not familiar with the people being referenced here, but I totally agree with the idea that I am willing to pay the newly increased prices for classic pieces I know I will still be comfortable wearing despite whatever is in fashion or also my age in the future, but I am not comfortable paying inflated prices for something very trendy. I was thinking about how several years ago I saw a Dior Book tote for the first time on a plane to Miami. I thought it was so fun and great beach bag, so I just went and bought one. I don't remember how much it was, but little enough to not note the price obviously  I am looking for a new specific kind of bag and when I looked at Dior was shocked to see the book tote is now $3500! I love it, but doubt I would buy it again at that price if I didn't already have one and certainly wouldn't pick one up on a whim. 

One of the things I am looking for is a colorful, playful clutch so I did consider a BV Jodie, whose prices aren't bad, but in the end I still though I don't really want to pay $2K+ for something I am certain I won't want to use in five years. Maybe I'm just getting old and grouchy


----------



## Mrs.Z

In my opinion, luxury shopping is DEAD right now.  Some people don’t mind jumping through hoops to spend money but I’m out.  I’m not waiting in line, I’m not making an appointment to come to your store and realize you have no stock, I’m not getting on your vague list….I’m not working hard to spend my own money.  Really great Sales Associates are few and far between these days (some still exist), loyalty doesn’t pay anymore, quality is declining and the experience…..the luxury experience is DEAD.  It has a lot to do with the current climate in the world and definitely in the US but there was a time when the door was opened, you were greeted, you were given Champagne, it was a different world, maybe things will change, who knows.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Definition of  Influencers: Insecure people pandering to insecure people.

This journey we're all on from birth to death is largely learning who "you" are as a person, your tastes, your interests and what's important to you and you alone.  Be the only influencer who influences you. That's all that matters.


----------



## rollinsband2002

Mrs.Z said:


> In my opinion, luxury shopping is DEAD right now.  Some people don’t mind jumping through hoops to spend money but I’m out.  I’m not waiting in line, I’m not making an appointment to come to your store and realize you have no stock, I’m not getting on your vague list….I’m not working hard to spend my own money.  Really great Sales Associates are few and far between these days (some still exist), loyalty doesn’t pay anymore, quality is declining and the experience…..the luxury experience is DEAD.  It has a lot to do with the current climate in the world and definitely in the US but there was a time when the door was opened, you were greeted, you were given Champagne, it was a different world, maybe things will change, who knows.



Agreed. To be brutally honest, back in the day I was perfectly happy to pay a bit more for a genuinely luxurious shopping experience...there was an unspoken understanding that the shopper's expectation of the level of service provided was to parallel the price tag. It rarely exists anymore. It makes me sad to read so many comments in various threads about people being "intimidated" or self conscious  when walking into a luxury store. Are you kidding me? The sales staff are there to assist me, not for me to bow and scrape to their whims on whether I'm deserving enough to merit their stuff.

Recently I had a wonderful experience shopping online from this little boutique called The Shoe Hive...bought a simple pair of Rag & Bone shoes at 50% off. They were packaged beautifully and thoughtfully, with a handwritten (not printed) thank you card specifically to me. If this little shop can add such touches, surely the behemoth "luxury' companies can follow suit. Of course though, they don't have to if people are willing to tolerate and continue to hand over their money for subpar service.


----------



## poleneceline

1. Social media has made it so the goal is to fit in and match all these influencers, which erases everyone's individual style. I'm tired of seeing all the "classic" and "elegant" style of dress, which really ends up being very cut-and-paste and dry. And I'm saying this as someone who buys clothes based off of this style because I don't have the energy to do otherwise. 

2. Luxury brands really need to be more transparent on what we are paying for. I want a detailed breakdown for every handbag and luxury item. What am I paying for? How much are the materials? How much are the craftsmen being paid? How much is labor costs? Shipping costs? Everything? If you ask me to pay this much money, I want to know what I'm paying for so I can compare it to how much I personally value the brand and the item itself. If the value of what I'm going to get out of the bag, or the value of how much I'm going to enjoy the bag, doesn't match up with the asking price, I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## Alienza

Mrs.Z said:


> In my opinion, luxury shopping is DEAD right now.  Some people don’t mind jumping through hoops to spend money but I’m out.  I’m not waiting in line, I’m not making an appointment to come to your store and realize you have no stock, I’m not getting on your vague list….I’m not working hard to spend my own money.  Really great Sales Associates are few and far between these days (some still exist), loyalty doesn’t pay anymore, quality is declining and the experience…..the luxury experience is DEAD.  It has a lot to do with the current climate in the world and definitely in the US but there was a time when the door was opened, you were greeted, you were given Champagne, it was a different world, maybe things will change, who knows.



Your comment reminded me of Turkish carpet shopping in Turkey (or Turkiye as it is now registered in the UN). Whenever we enter a carpet shop and say we want to buy Turkish carpet, immediately the shop owner will invite us to sit down, and ask us if we want tea or coffee (my fave is apple tea). And then his assistant will bring out all carpets that match our description, and show us,explain the history of each carpet, the patterns, the dye, etc all of these while we sit comfortably drinking tea. Luxury shopping. I always love carpet shopping in Turkey.

I think i posted here before but I’d like to add another one. I think people should not make excuses for these luxury items. If in reality the bag’s design its not good and not practical, there is no need to buy it and defend the brand just because its LV or chanel or H, etc. Because if we keep defending them, they think they can get away with anything and still increase their price.


----------



## Helventara

Alienza said:


> Your comment reminded me of Turkish carpet shopping in Turkey (or Turkiye as it is now registered in the UN). Whenever we enter a carpet shop and say we want to buy Turkish carpet, immediately the shop owner will invite us to sit down, and ask us if we want tea or coffee (my fave is apple tea). And then his assistant will bring out all carpets that match our description, and show us,explain the history of each carpet, the patterns, the dye, etc all of these while we sit comfortably drinking tea. Luxury shopping. I always love carpet shopping in Turkey.
> 
> I think i posted here before but I’d like to add another one. I think people should not make excuses for these luxury items. If in reality the bag’s design its not good and not practical, there is no need to buy it and defend the brand just because its LV or chanel or H, etc. Because if we keep defending them, they think they can get away with anything and still increase their price.


I am with you here. I guess that was the case with luxury houses. But time has changed. More people can afford multiple quantities of their products (*never understand why people need tens of the same bags in different versions*), more people want their products. To serve these people, something has to give.
ETA: the bolded line is my unpopular opinion.


----------



## Alienza

BVBookshop said:


> I am with you here. I guess that was the case with luxury houses. But time has changed. More people can afford multiple quantities of their products (*never understand why people need tens of the same bags in different versions*), more people want their products. To serve these people, something has to give.
> ETA: the bolded line is my unpopular opinion.


 
Yeah you are totally correct. It is a bit boring to see so many of the same bags, just in different colours .


----------



## EllenTsai

It’s all very nice but I would also be conscious that it’s a store who also needs other customers to survive and thrive.
There are also other customers waiting to be served.
The more I hog their time drinking tea/ coffee, the less customers they will be able to serve and longer other customers have to wait. That’s not doing them any favours.
If I want a coffee I’d go to a coffee shop.
If I want a chat I’d go to a friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luxury, or the look of luxury has become so ubiquitous that it is and has  become stuffy and boring to me, especially with clothing and jewelry. 
And shoes.
And home decor.
It reminds me of my uniform wearing days.


----------



## snibor

I dislike the term luxury to describe the things I like.


----------



## caannie

Mrs.Z said:


> In my opinion, luxury shopping is DEAD right now.  Some people don’t mind jumping through hoops to spend money but I’m out.  I’m not waiting in line, I’m not making an appointment to come to your store and realize you have no stock, I’m not getting on your vague list….I’m not working hard to spend my own money.  Really great Sales Associates are few and far between these days (some still exist), loyalty doesn’t pay anymore, quality is declining and the experience…..the luxury experience is DEAD.  It has a lot to do with the current climate in the world and definitely in the US but there was a time when the door was opened, you were greeted, you were given Champagne, it was a different world, maybe things will change, who knows.


THIS! 100%

I buy "luxury" items because I like the brand or style. If I can get it faster or cheaper online or even slightly used that's the way I'm going to go. I like buying from vuitton.com, if and when they have what I want in stock. The few times I've been in actual stores I've been very disappointed with the service and with the selection of items. If you're going to have a luxury brand at least produce enough of your new items for people who want them to buy them. I'm not standing in line and begging someone to sell me their $2,000 handbag.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> In my opinion, luxury shopping is DEAD right now.  Some people don’t mind jumping through hoops to spend money but I’m out.  I’m not waiting in line, I’m not making an appointment to come to your store and realize you have no stock, I’m not getting on your vague list….I’m not working hard to spend my own money.  Really great Sales Associates are few and far between these days (some still exist), loyalty doesn’t pay anymore, quality is declining and the experience…..the luxury experience is DEAD.  It has a lot to do with the current climate in the world and definitely in the US but there was a time when the door was opened, you were greeted, you were given Champagne, it was a different world, maybe things will change, who knows.


Just seeing this, but agree 100 percent.  At my closest big mall, there are lines and appointments at NM, LV, H, Cartier, Gucci, etc.  Not interested.  And they probably don't have what I want.


----------



## Mrs.Z

And what’s with the door people?!?!  If I arrive on time for my appointment, you should acknowledge me.  They stand around like bouncers at a popular club while you wait there to be noticed, it’s really poor treatment.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> And what’s with the door people?!?!  If I arrive on time for my appointment, you should acknowledge me.  They stand around like bouncers at a popular club while you wait there to be noticed, it’s really poor treatment.


Right?


----------



## EllenTsai

If I want something, I would text/ email my SA and ask her to keep an eye out for me and let me know when I can go in and pick it up. Simple and we don’t waste each other’s time.
When I go in I would just get what I want and that’s that. I don’t see why ‘luxury’ shopping should be any different.


----------



## lulilu

EllenTsai said:


> If I want something, I would text/ email my SA and ask her to keep an eye out for me and let me know when I can go in and pick it up. Simple and we don’t waste each other’s time.
> When I go in I would just get what I want and that’s that. I don’t see why ‘luxury’ shopping should be any different.


I think people are saying that even with a pre-arranged appointment and items we wish to buy, we must wait in a line outside the store until our SA is ready for us.  To be relegated to a line even with an appointment is annoying.  And the lines also prevent/inhibit one's wish merely to window shop to see what's new and what we might like to buy.


----------



## EllenTsai

lulilu said:


> I think people are saying that even with a pre-arranged appointment and items we wish to buy, we must wait in a line outside the store until our SA is ready for us.  To be relegated to a line even with an appointment is annoying.  And the lines also prevent/inhibit one's wish merely to window shop to see what's new and what we might like to buy.


Problem is when everyone wants SA to spend 2 hours serving them coffee and champagne with chats then this is what happens.
I had an appointment with my SA once and had to wait for an hour because she had a client with her that was shopping for a middle eastern client. Despite telling him that she had an appointment with me he and his client on the phone was there for AGES and I ended up waiting for AGES
Imagine if everyone wanted the Turkish carpet shop treatment


----------



## lulilu

EllenTsai said:


> Problem is when everyone wants SA to spend 2 hours serving them coffee and champagne with chats then this is what happens.
> I had an appointment with my SA once and had to wait for an hour because she had a client with her that was shopping for a middle eastern client. Despite telling him that she had an appointment with me he and his client on the phone was there for AGES and I ended up waiting for AGES
> Imagine if everyone wanted the Turkish carpet shop treatment


I never understood people who want this "luxury experience" with, like you said, coffee, champagne, sweets, etc.  I just want to make my purchase and leave.  I have coffee and champagne at home.


----------



## 880

I make an appt; am on time. My SA texts me if he is running late; and I ask to make sure we don’t run over timewise. I am fortunate that I can make an appt for slow times during the week, bc neither my SA or I like to be rushed. I dont have a problem with waiting a reasonable amount of time bc sometimes things happen, but I’ve never had to wait on line. waiting on line is not luxury. Sometimes when a few friends and I go jewelry shopping, my SA will offer to cater, but i dont often accept. I particularly don’t think it’s a good idea for RTW, silks or delicate items to be tried on. I am clumsy and would honestly be afraid of spills. The one time I ran a bit over and made my SA late for another client was chanel RTW, and I apologized.


----------



## lulilu

Small stores don't always have a place for customers with appointments to wait.


----------



## Alienza

lulilu said:


> I never understood people who want this "luxury experience" with, like you said, coffee, champagne, sweets, etc.  I just want to make my purchase and leave.  I have coffee and champagne at home.


Lol I am the same. I choose the item I want to buy online, go to the store to try it on, pay then leave then go to a cafe to drink coffee and read a book  . The longer I stay in the store, the more things I want to buy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> Any positivity in one's life can be congratulated?? Maybe that's why?



Why not have the accomplishment AND the bag??


----------



## pukasonqo

I used to be a SA for an italian leather goods brand and my unpopular opinion is the behaviour of some customers, I worked retail while being a single parent and going to uni, I am also a minority in this country so I have experienced from polite, respectful exchanges to the “ I pay your salary therefore I can treat you as I want to”
Not the experience I was expecting


----------



## 336

I've said this in the various subforums now....

The new uniform is
Cartier Love & JUC bangle
VCA Alhambra necklace and bracelet
Chanel flap/ Hermes B/K
Chanel dad sandals or Hermes Orans


The $40k uniform is very boring.


----------



## Sferics

If you have to return a 2K bag multiple times to get a flawless one without anything wrong with it, it's not luxury.
And if you know, the bag will develop problems in 90%, even if flawless first, you're an idiot.
An idiot like me^^


----------



## coffee2go

336 said:


> I've said this in the various subforums now....
> 
> The new uniform is
> Cartier Love & JUC bangle
> VCA Alhambra necklace and bracelet
> Chanel flap/ Hermes B/K
> Chanel dad sandals or Hermes Orans
> 
> 
> The $40k uniform is very boring.




 I don’t have either of these items and I’m so happy to not fall into this brainwashed idea of must-have luxury items. Like for sometime I thought that Cartier’s Panthers watch is the ultimate watch, but then I found a beautiful vintage Van Cleef watch from the 80s for the fraction of the price and I’m much happier with it, cause I know it’s unique, I love its style and I’m not copying anyone. Just because a piece is a classic for a luxury brand and has been there for ages, doesn’t necessarily justify the purchase by being a must-have.

Also the other day I accompanied a friend to buy a LV bag, the store was so overcrowded, you had to wait in line, and the overall purchase experience didn’t feel like a luxury experience to me. Some brands are just way overrated.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Why not have the accomplishment AND the bag??


True!


----------



## SouthTampa

880 said:


> I make an appt; am on time. My SA texts me if he is running late; and I ask to make sure we don’t run over timewise. I am fortunate that I can make an appt for slow times during the week, bc neither my SA or I like to be rushed. I dont have a problem with waiting a reasonable amount of time bc sometimes things happen, but I’ve never had to wait on line. waiting on line is not luxury. Sometimes when a few friends and I go jewelry shopping, my SA will offer to cater, but i dont often accept. I particularly don’t think it’s a good idea for RTW, silks or delicate items to be tried on. I am clumsy and would honestly be afraid of spills. The one time I ran a bit over and made my SA late for another client was chanel RTW, and I apologized.


True New Yorker -  “on line”


----------



## lill_canele

Wow, it's been a while since I've come back to read this thread! Really enjoy the discussion everyone! 

On getting the luxury treatment, I do not expect to get it when I go shopping.
If I know I will buy that day, I'll text my SA ahead of time for an appointment, and he'll set time aside. If I am a bit spontaneous and come in, I ask him if he has any scheduled appointments that day to make sure I don't take up too much of his time.
When I do come in, at most I'll ask for is a water. But if they start bringing over the champagne and cakes, I am not going to say no.  My husband can be a bit chatty sometimes, and to make sure my SA get's a break or gets time for lunch, I just cut him off short and say: let "my SA's name" go eat! we'll go pay now! 

If I just want to browse, and have no intentions of purchasing that day. I directly tell my SAs, to go do their thing, help other people and get their commission/sales in. I'll let them know if I want to buy. 

The worst is when someone comes in, expecting everything, looking and trying on everything, wasting the SA's time, and leaves buying nothing.  I understand, that sometimes things don't work out and of course, people should buy what they want and what fits their specifications, but there needs to be some tact and awareness.
One of my SAs told me that one time he was very busy helping a client and there was another person waiting to be helped. When he finally got to the person (let's just call him/her Jess), Jess asked to try on all these clothes, shoes, and bags. He brought out everything Jess wanted. And then Jess said to him: I'm not going to buy anything because you took too long to help me, and just left! My poor SA had to clean up and put away all of those items. 

Anyway, that's not an unpopular opinion lol, just a bit of story time.


----------



## SakuraSakura

336 said:


> I've said this in the various subforums now....
> 
> The new uniform is
> Cartier Love & JUC bangle
> VCA Alhambra necklace and bracelet
> Chanel flap/ Hermes B/K
> Chanel dad sandals or Hermes Orans
> 
> 
> The $40k uniform is very boring.



40k uniform i am WHEEZING!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Mrs.Z said:


> And what’s with the door people?!?!  If I arrive on time for my appointment, you should acknowledge me.  They stand around like bouncers at a popular club while you wait there to be noticed, it’s really poor treatment.



" Can I see your ID and proof of occupation so I know you won't just look around and waste everyone's times?"

- the door person at Louis Vuitton. You can see it in their eyes.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> " Can I see your ID and proof of occupation so I know you won't just look around and waste everyone's times?"
> 
> - the door person at Louis Vuitton. You can see it in their eyes.


IMO LV flagship has some of the most unfriendly staff of all time.

another unpopular opinion:

Some people seem to expect their luxury items to last forever or that aftercare should be free. I take care of my things, but I use them. I pay professionals to maintain them.


----------



## Christofle

My unpopular opinion is that companies seem to have forgotten that they are establishment where simple commercial transactions should be the norm.

Why does this Fendi SA need to know so much for a simple bag order? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is this a subtle way of Fendi starting to ask for pre-spend? It’s a purchase not a job interview!


----------



## PurseUOut

Sferics said:


> If you have to return a 2K bag multiple times to get a flawless one without anything wrong with it, it's not luxury.
> And if you know, the bag will develop problems in 90%, even if flawless first, you're an idiot.
> An idiot like me^^



I am guilty of this. I had to resign the fact that maybe I truly can't afford the $2k+ bag if I am nitpicking imperfections that I wouldn't even notice or care about on a $200 bag.


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> IMO LV flagship has some of the most unfriendly staff of all time.
> 
> another unpopular opinion:
> 
> Some people seem to expect their luxury items to last forever or that aftercare should be free. I take care of my things, but I use them. I pay professionals to maintain them.



I would argue that a luxury item should, with routine maintenance and appropriate care, last a lifetime.

Materials do give out. Things get damaged. But I should if an item is luxurious, I should be able to fix it. I should be able to re-line a bag, or resole shoes.

As for aftercare, my standards are: Cleaning and inspection should be included but repairs should be at or above standard market rates. 

I pay a premium for designer jewelry because I don’t have access to a quality bench jeweler who takes care of me.

Vintage Mama received a Tiffany seven stone ring from my father for their 10th anniversary. Every year, she drops it off at Tiffany’s. They steam it, inspect it and return it to us. When the ring was 25 years old, they came back and said, “The prongs are starting to bend on your emerald, and I’m afraid it will damage the stone. We can return it to you, but I strongly suggest that we send it to New York for maintenance.”  I had them ship it off, and then gladly paid the $900 bill almost five months later. They rebuilt the settings, so it should last another quarter century.

Aftercare should not be free (at least, after a certain period of time.) but it  should be available.


----------



## Sferics

PurseUOut said:


> I am guilty of this. I had to resign the fact that maybe I truly can't afford the $2k+ bag if I am nitpicking imperfections that I wouldn't even notice or care about on a $200 bag.


True words.
(Although I did not refer to nitpicking, but to real quality issues)


----------



## Norm.Core

880 said:


> another unpopular opinion:
> 
> *Some people seem to expect their luxury items to last forever or that aftercare should be free. I take care of my things, but I use them. I pay professionals to maintain them.*



Amen!


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> My unpopular opinion is that companies seem to have forgotten that they are establishment where simple commercial transactions should be the norm.
> 
> Why does this Fendi SA need to know so much for a simple bag order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426726
> 
> Is this a subtle way of Fendi starting to ask for pre-spend? It’s a purchase not a job interview!


I think they were either trying to ensure you will be happy with your SO (not refuse or try to return it) 
or they are trying to keep SOs for those who may become regular clients? IDK lol 
or maybe your SA was bored that day and wanted some company


----------



## jelliedfeels

An SA gave me a fizzy water in Tory Burch once - that was unexpected but kind - that was an about £300 bag and it was one of my first ‘luxuries’. I get that it’s not feasible in super busy shops but it is nice.

My unpopular(?) opinion is I hate Hublot. I don’t know why.


----------



## 880

I have St Louis for Hermes oxymore glassware, and some H deco dinnerware (teapot and cups). But the wait time for the rest of H deco was just too long. We saw a gorgeous brand called Hering Berlin at the restaurant Enrico Bertalini, and found that the Sliver Peacock in NY, a tiny kiosk in the design center, was the US designer showroom. Our aesthetic is hand crafted but refined, not rustic. So we bought some H Berlin and another brand Marie Daag. They feel more luxurious to me bc 1. there isn’t so much of a wait;2. We are ordering it in colors we prefer, so not as many people will have them; 3. they’re not decal decorated but hand painted, and they are dishwasher safe. Yay. The Silver Peacock can also do your choice of color and fabric for luxury napkins and bedding. 

we‘re ordering the ridged dinner plates (pic 2); the gold edged blue, black painted edged, white center plates, but in salad/dessert/ luncheon size (pic6); and, appetizer/bread plates in blue,black, white, but in the pattern shown here (pic3). DH wanted pic 4, but we thought it would be too busy in blue and black; and, I wanted the blue cup with the indented saucer with punched out holes, (pic 5 and upper right corner of pic 10) but it was too limited in use.

DHs second choice was the white plate with blue grey inner rim (pic 5&6) or the white or gray rimmed plate with the blue center that looks like hand painted ceramic hole (pic1,5,6,9,and 10)  ; and, we are thinking of lacquered placemats in pic8. The














the hand painted brand that we are using for dessert/luncheon and appetizer plates is Marie Daag. We are also getting four porcelain chargers/large plates that we will use for cakes and pies.





						Marie Daage Porcelaine Tableware Collection | Legle Limoges Dinnerware
					

The Silver Peacock Inc. offers a luxurious Marie Daage Porcelaine Tableware collection for your dining. Contact The Silver Peacock Inc. for Luxury Tableware.




					www.thesilverpeacock.com
				




the dinner plate is Hering Berlin here








						HERING BERLIN
					

custom tableware New York




					www.thesilverpeacock.com
				




our flatware is Georg Jensen Pyramide sterling silver  (the European size forks and spoons and the short handled dinner knife) which sadly closed in NYC during Covid.


----------



## coffee2go

I’m not into this trend of “book tote”-like luxury bags made out of canvas or fabric with a designer name written all over. I don’t want to walk around being an ad for the brand. Also the design is really simple, like you’re clearly paying for the brand name here. The only brand, but it’s not high end, I think did a good job of jumping on this trend is Marc Jacobs, as it’s a bit fun and sassy with “The Tote Bag” written all over.


----------



## 880

336 said:


> I've said this in the various subforums now....
> 
> The new uniform is
> Cartier Love & JUC bangle
> VCA Alhambra necklace and bracelet
> Chanel flap/ Hermes B/K
> Chanel dad sandals or Hermes Orans
> 
> 
> The $40k uniform is very boring.


And no clothes lol


----------



## lulilu

880 said:


> And no clothes lol


Or worse, ill-fitting expensive clothing worn because of the designer label.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

880 said:


> I have St Louis for Hermes oxymore glassware, and some H deco dinnerware (teapot and cups). But the wait time for the rest of H deco was just too long. We saw a gorgeous brand called Hering Berlin at the restaurant Enrico Bertalini, and found that the Sliver Peacock in NY, a tiny kiosk in the design center, was the US designer showroom. Our aesthetic is hand crafted but refined, not rustic. So we bought some H Berlin and another brand Marie Daag. They feel more luxurious to me bc 1. there isn’t so much of a wait;2. We are ordering it in colors we prefer, so not as many people will have them; 3. they’re not decal decorated but hand painted, and they are dishwasher safe. Yay. The Silver Peacock can also do your choice of color and fabric for luxury napkins and bedding.
> 
> we‘re ordering the ridged dinner plates (pic 2); the gold edged blue, black painted edged, white center plates, but in salad/dessert/ luncheon size (pic6); and, appetizer/bread plates in blue,black, white, but in the pattern shown here (pic3). DH wanted pic 4, but we thought it would be too busy in blue and black; and, I wanted the blue cup with the indented saucer with punched out holes, (pic 5 and upper right corner of pic 10) but it was too limited in use.
> 
> DHs second choice was the white plate with blue grey inner rim (pic 5&6) or the white or gray rimmed plate with the blue center that looks like hand painted ceramic hole (pic1,5,6,9,and 10)  ; and, we are thinking of lacquered placemats in pic8. The
> 
> View attachment 5436013
> View attachment 5436014
> View attachment 5436015
> View attachment 5436016
> View attachment 5436017
> View attachment 5436018
> View attachment 5436019
> View attachment 5436020
> View attachment 5436021
> View attachment 5436022
> View attachment 5436023
> 
> 
> the hand painted brand that we are using for dessert/luncheon and appetizer plates is Marie Daag. We are also getting four porcelain chargers/large plates that we will use for cakes and pies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Daage Porcelaine Tableware Collection | Legle Limoges Dinnerware
> 
> 
> The Silver Peacock Inc. offers a luxurious Marie Daage Porcelaine Tableware collection for your dining. Contact The Silver Peacock Inc. for Luxury Tableware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesilverpeacock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dinner plate is Hering Berlin here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERING BERLIN
> 
> 
> custom tableware New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesilverpeacock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our flatware is Georg Jensen Pyramide sterling silver  (the European size forks and spoons and the short handled dinner knife) which sadly closed in NYC during Covid.


The plate in the 6th picture with the feather-like outer rim is absolutely spectacular! I might have to investigate on where I can order myself some. Can’t wait to see your new table sets. All the plates are exquisite and much more special than the printed Hermes collections. Hand painted plates are the definition of luxury. I have a hand painted and platinum-plated set by Puiforcat and thinking about how each piece was carefully painted with a fine brush makes every dinner occasions that much more exceptional.

This reminds me that what Puiforcat continues to do and offer is what lacks in “luxury” nowadays. At there Paris store, they have the basement set up as a museum to share the heritage of the house as well as how they produce each piece today. The space also has a private dining room for events. The SAs are knowledgeable about every little detail of the brand and the products. The bespoke services are also incredible. Currently, I am working with the team on personalizing an Art Deco cutlery set with semi precious stones. Every piece still being hand forged in Pantin simply is not done anymore. Keeping its identity and authenticity is what lacks in many brands in my opinion.


----------



## 880

J'adoreHermes said:


> have a hand painted and platinum-plated set by Puiforcat and thinking about how each piece was carefully painted with a fine brush makes every dinner occasions that much more exceptional.


Thank you. Your set sounds amazing. what sold me was that the Silver Peacock Sales Rep told me Hering Berlin and Marie Daag are machine washable lol .


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m sure this has been touched on, but I always feel inferior or judged if I go into a place like LV or Tiffany or Cartier unless I’m “dressed up”. Some of that may be just me feeling self-conscious but I do notice a difference in service sometimes.

I just feel like they’re way nicer in these stores if you look like you have money. Getting dressed up to stomp around the mall by myself just seems so silly. Sometimes that marathon shopping is my cardio and I want to be comfy!


----------



## 880

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m sure this has been touched on, but I always feel inferior or judged if I go into a place like LV or Tiffany or Cartier unless I’m “dressed up”. Some of that may be just me feeling self-conscious but I do notice a difference in service sometimes.
> 
> I just feel like they’re way nicer in these stores if you look like you have money. Getting dressed up to stomp around the mall by myself just seems so silly. Sometimes that marathon shopping is my cardio and I want to be comfy!



I feel the same way about those three brands in particular (Tiffany, LV, and Cartier). You are not alone. But it doesn’t matter what I wear lol.  No one really talks to me in Tiffany. LV flagship is so obnoxious, I go to the kiosk in Saks. And, I never found Cartier that friendly, except for two days ago, but then I went with a TPF friend who is a regular, and she made an appointment

i think that’s why I prefer to shop in maybe four premier luxury local boutiques. I’m not even crazy about going to branches of those boutiques abroad. The exception is Dior (all SAs seem to have the same relatively friendly training) and VCA (I’m not even a regular VCA client, and VCA is not one of my four, but the SAs seem quite nice even when I am a tourist).


----------



## brnicutie

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m sure this has been touched on, but I always feel inferior or judged if I go into a place like LV or Tiffany or Cartier unless I’m “dressed up”. Some of that may be just me feeling self-conscious but I do notice a difference in service sometimes.
> 
> I just feel like they’re way nicer in these stores if you look like you have money. Getting dressed up to stomp around the mall by myself just seems so silly. Sometimes that marathon shopping is my cardio and I want to be comfy!


I live in Honolulu. Everyone shops at these luxury boutiques in T-shirts, shorts, and flip flops. Sometimes, I even see people in swimwear with covering. I have never seen anyone dressed up, locals or tourists alike. People who dress up would stick out like a sore thumb. I'm grateful and fortunate that I don't have to dress up to go to these stores. I don't like to dress up just to go to the mall either.


----------



## lill_canele

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m sure this has been touched on, but I always feel inferior or judged if I go into a place like LV or Tiffany or Cartier unless I’m “dressed up”. Some of that may be just me feeling self-conscious but I do notice a difference in service sometimes.
> 
> I just feel like they’re way nicer in these stores if you look like you have money. Getting dressed up to stomp around the mall by myself just seems so silly. Sometimes that marathon shopping is my cardio and I want to be comfy!



I once went to my local mall wearing an old college hoodie, torn jean shorts, rainbow flip flops (back in the day when they were all the rage lol), and just popped into each store (but not all the stores, I think I went into Burberry, Dior, LV, Gucci, and Prada) to window shop. 
It wasn't like I was testing any of the brands, I just wanted to look.
Pretty much everyone ignored me.   (which was totally okay with me, I wasn't there to buy, just to look).
But I remember having the most lovely time at Buberry and Dior. I was offered a choice of coffee or tea. I tried on clothes and they walked me through alterations of coats and dresses. Never bought anything that day, but I always remembered them.  And now I'm a happy client of theirs!


----------



## Kiradris

I've been at Hermes in SCP when Judd Apatow was there - obviously rules don't apply to celebrities, but he definitely was dressed like one of the man-child characters of his movies, and it did not make a single difference whatsoever.  As for me, a nobody, I've gone into that store dressed down as well, and have always been greeted well and assisted with no issues.  Granted, this was many years ago, so it might have changed.  I really think the Manager of the store sets the tone, and I know at the time they had a very awesome, non-snobby manager.

Nordstrom, on the other hand - I could set myself on fire in the middle of their handbag section and would _still_ get ignored. It really soured me on shopping there, and I take massive exception whenever someone says the cliche, "Nordstrom is well known for having the best customer service!"


----------



## purly

My unpopular opinion is that luxury shopping tends to exclude the people that are not young and thin, but older people that are further along in their careers tend to have more money. A lot of brands don't offer expanded sizing at all. Quite often shoes don't account for the needs of older feet. Quite often purses don't work for older backs. 

The definition of quality changes quite a bit as you age and realize what is actually important to you.


----------



## south-of-france

I don’t like a lot of designer clothing because they’re made from nylon/polyester/acrylic or similar  scratchy clingy materials. Whyyy. Also, I almost exclusively buy accessories and jewelry which can’t get ruined in the wash, because you sweated, had a little accident eating or snagged it.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> My unpopular opinion is that companies seem to have forgotten that they are establishment where simple commercial transactions should be the norm.
> 
> Why does this Fendi SA need to know so much for a simple bag order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426726
> 
> Is this a subtle way of Fendi starting to ask for pre-spend? It’s a purchase not a job interview!




Sounds like they want to up-sell and try to entice you into add-ons to make it seem like you have to be 'a certain type' or do a pre-spend. Just general, we get friendly and you'll feel obliged blah blah, wrapped up as "we're doing you a favour - possibly"  take no notice. 

I know the text for Fendi is to sell you more but it's so off-putting! 

Reminds me of the first time I went into Loewe in Palma, Majorca by myself in the '00s. The full team _grilled _me as soon as I walked through the door with fake smiles, looking me up and down at least 10 times to make sure I'd noticed, then took turns to follow me around the store and turned lights OFF after I'd seen various sections so I couldn't go back. The whole store was practically in darkness by the time I left LOL. Perfect "you're not a regular customer and we don't want you as one" in silent Spanish


----------



## papertiger

purly said:


> My unpopular opinion is that luxury shopping tends to exclude the people that are not young and thin, but older people that are further along in their careers tend to have more money. A lot of brands don't offer expanded sizing at all. Quite often shoes don't account for the needs of older feet. Quite often purses don't work for older backs.
> 
> The definition of quality changes quite a bit as you age and realize what is actually important to you.



They don't mind what age you are, but don't go to Saint Laurent that's for sure (although the staff are actually lovely in Bond St) if you're not French 38 or below. French 38 if you're lucky, be sure and warn them you're anything larger, even if they make it, they'll probably have to order it in.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> Sounds like they want to up-sell and try to entice you into add-ons to make it seem like you have to be 'a certain type' or do a pre-spend. Just general, we get friendly and you'll feel obliged blah blah, wrapped up as "we're doing you a favour - possibly"  take no notice.
> 
> I know the text for Fendi is to sell you more but it's so off-putting!
> 
> Reminds me of the first time I went into Loewe in Palma, Majorca by myself in the '00s. The full team _grilled _me as soon as I walked through the door with fake smiles, looking me up and down at least 10 times to make sure I'd noticed, then took turns to follow me around the store and turned lights OFF after I'd seen various sections so I couldn't go back. The whole store was practically in darkness by the time I left LOL. Perfect "you're not a regular customer and we don't want you as one" in silent Spanish


Well that’s certainly an interesting vibe… at least they didn’t also lock the front door.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Well that’s certainly an interesting vibe… at least they didn’t also lock the front door.



Probably behind me  

Is it any wonder they had to make HUGE internal structural and personnel changes?  

I hope you get what you want from Fendi


----------



## andyghw

Buying a chanel bag looks impossible.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> Probably behind me
> 
> Is it any wonder they had to make HUGE internal structural and personnel changes?
> 
> I hope you get what you want from Fendi


We will see if they bother calling for the event! But I’m certainly not begging for an appointment.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> We will see if they bother calling for the event! But I’m certainly not begging for an appointment.



Quite right!


----------



## 880

Rude sales people can boost luxury sales
					

Shoppers want to buy more more after they encounter a snobbish salesperson of high end brands.



					money.cnn.com
				




interesting article re rude SAs increase luxury shopping


----------



## JVSXOXO

880 said:


> Rude sales people can boost luxury sales
> 
> 
> Shoppers want to buy more more after they encounter a snobbish salesperson of high end brands.
> 
> 
> 
> money.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting article re rude SAs increase luxury shopping


Can’t say that I’d do the same as the shoppers in the experiment…


----------



## rollinsband2002

880 said:


> Rude sales people can boost luxury sales
> 
> 
> Shoppers want to buy more more after they encounter a snobbish salesperson of high end brands.
> 
> 
> 
> money.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting article re rude SAs increase luxury shopping


Wow interesting! Good grief I'd hope fashion houses aren't training their associates to be condescending and snobbish...it really is catering to the lowest common denominator of human interaction...exploiting others for gain. Any time I encounter such I take my money elsewhere. Ain't got time or inclination for that.


----------



## EmilyM11

south-of-france said:


> I don’t like a lot of designer clothing because they’re made from nylon/polyester/acrylic or similar  scratchy clingy materials. Whyyy. Also, I almost exclusively buy accessories and jewelry which can’t get ruined in the wash, because you sweated, had a little accident eating or snagged it.


They also exclude women with larger feet sizes, larger frame/bones (but not overweight) and tall (probably petite ladies and some men as well but I have no experience here.


----------



## etoile de mer

Why are so many of the luxury brand websites so awful to navigate?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More often than not, I end up leaving a site out of frustration, without ever being able to fully explore the offerings. Listen-up luxury website designers, form follows function!   I'm not impressed with how good a site looks if it does not work!


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> Rude sales people can boost luxury sales
> 
> 
> Shoppers want to buy more more after they encounter a snobbish salesperson of high end brands.
> 
> 
> 
> money.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting article re rude SAs increase luxury shopping


hahaha, well, not from me!   
(though I can see that some drama may attract attention to the brand, like how we're bombarded with unhappy influencers about Chanel, Hermes, etc.)



EmilyM111 said:


> They also exclude women with larger feet sizes, larger frame/bones (but not overweight) and tall (probably petite ladies and some men as well but I have no experience here.


Oh yes, that reminds me. Can they please make shoes for women with normal feet! There are some beautiful pumps and heels out there but at least half of the time my toes either hang off the edge or feel like they're being cut off.
Some of those toe boxes or sole surface areas are so impossibly small or narrow I'm not even sure how many people can fit their feet in, let alone walk in!


----------



## Tomyris

lill_canele said:


> Yes, that reminds me. Can they please make shoes for women with normal feet! There are some beautiful pumps and heels out there but at least half of the time my toes either hang off the edge or feel like they're being cut off.
> Some of those toe boxes or sole surface areas are so impossibly small or narrow I'm not even sure how many people can fit their feet in, let alone walk in!


I have the exact opposite issue  My feet are very narrow and boney and I can't wear any shoes without orthopedic insoles, otherwise, my feet are swimming. This goes for Chanel, Gucci, Manolo Blahnic, Saint Laurent. Even more unfortunate, there is only one Chanel store in Stockholm and they only order C width, which means I can only buy Chanel shoes when I travel abroad. I'm actually in Paris right now trying to find a pair of Chanel loafers in the normal width. I'm always jealous or the ladies with wider feet since, I assume, it's easier to find shoes that fit.


----------



## lill_canele

Tomyris said:


> I have the exact opposite issue  My feet are very narrow and boney and I can't wear any shoes without orthopedic insoles, otherwise, my feet are swimming. This goes for Chanel, Gucci, Manolo Blahnic, Saint Laurent. Even more unfortunate, there is only one Chanel store in Stockholm and they only order C width, which means I can only buy Chanel shoes when I travel abroad. I'm actually in Paris right now trying to find a pair of Chanel loafers in the normal width. I'm always jealous or the ladies with wider feet since, I assume, it's easier to find shoes that fit.


I actually have narrow and bony feet as well! But maybe not as narrow or petite as yours. My toes are also on the longer side (or at least I think they are lol)
I've never tried on Chanel or Gucci shoes. 

Honestly, I was thinking about YSL's open-toed heels when I wrote my post lol. Like, I definitely cannot do their trapezoid shape or the pointy triangle for the toes.




I do think ladies with wide feet can fill out certain shoes better and look much better than narrow feet. At least for me, Hermes orans look terrible on my feet.  Which is sad because they look absolutely lovely on everyone else.


----------



## Tomyris

lill_canele said:


> I actually have narrow and bony feet as well! But maybe not as narrow or petite as yours. My toes are also on the longer side (or at least I think they are lol)
> I've never tried on Chanel or Gucci shoes.
> 
> Honestly, I was thinking about YSL's open-toed heels when I wrote my post lol. Like, I definitely cannot do their trapezoid shape or the pointy triangle for the toes.
> View attachment 5592857
> View attachment 5592859
> 
> 
> I do think ladies with wide feet can fill out certain shoes better and look much better than narrow feet. At least for me, Hermes orans look terrible on my feet.  Which is sad because they look absolutely lovely on everyone else.


My feet are narrow but average length at 38.5. I also have very long toes lol. I haven't tried those YSL sandals but I see what you mean. I also don't like sandals that don't leave enough "base" for the toes.

I found the Manolo Blahnik Callasli sandals to fit well on my narrow feet with very long toes, so maybe worth giving them a try? They run narrow but my toes don't hang over the edge. 

And I also can't make Orans work for me. They are way too wide and no amount of insoles will fill the gap. I love the style but unfortunately it's a no for me.


----------



## japatri

glendaPLEASE said:


> I love threads like this!
> 
> Personally, I am rather frustrated with people who judge others for their love of luxury things and shopping. Luxury shopping is kind of a hobby for me; it's relaxing, fun, and gets me out of the house, moving around, and it lets me enjoy the world through looking at and interacting with beautiful things. It also allows me to indulge in my desire to collect things, to express some creativity through putting together outfits and accessories without being a hobby that requires that I make something as an end result (my job is largely creation/knowledge production and very focused on outcomes, so the pressure to create is high all the time for me). It's been pretty essential to my mental health over the last few years, tbh, and I hate that I basically need to not say this to people for fear of them being like: "wow you're shallow." So according to most people in my life, I have no hobbies because I always feel like I need to hide this aspect of myself.


I absolutely love this and feel like I have to hide that aspect of myself too!


----------



## Justforfun123!

Just because a bag is rectangular and has a flap doesn’t mean it’s a direct copy of a Chanel. Just because a bag has some kind of lock mechanism doesn’t mean it’s a direct copy of a Hermes. Brands have been making bags in that style for years, it’s not special to that brand. I focus on these two brands in particular because I find those complaints most from customers of those brands (not all customers, just more). I know those two brands are very hot right now, for better or for worse, but they are not the start and end of bag designs.


----------

